# Summit Raceway - Fort Wayne, IN



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Summit Raceway in Fort Wayne, IN is now open. This new carpet track has an 80' x 36' layout for road course racing, that also transforms into an oval track.
The next road course race will be a New Year's day road race with gift certificate payouts for the top finishers. Doors open at 10:00 AM, with racing at 1:00.
Summit Raceway is located in the Gateway Plaza Shopping Center, on Goshen Rd. Take I-69 to exit 109, straight thru 3 lights, turn right at the 4th.
For more info, check the web at Summit Raceway or at the SARC club website at SARC Club Website 

Club road racing every Tuesday night, and road course racing every other Sunday afternoon. Check the race calendars on either website for dates and times. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I have a question about the pit tables. If a lot of people buy tables then there is really not going to be a lot of pit space as each table is big enough for 2 people to pit at. Should people still bring there own table just to make sure they have will get a spot??


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm not sure I understand your question... if a lot of people buy tables, then there will be more tables... more pit space. Maybe the method is confusing. The tables they are selling, have already been purchased and are on-site. When money comes in for those tables, they take it and purchase more tables for the track. 
You can always bring your own table just to be sure, but definately bring your own chair for now.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Make your plans for New Years Day to come out and race road course at the new Summit Raceway. Touring cars, 1/12 scale, F1/Indy cars and stadium trucks. Gift Certificates awarded for the top finishers in each class. Hope to see you there!


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget the New Year's Day road race at Summit Raceway. Doors open at 10:00 AM, racing starts at 1:00 PM. $12 entry fee, gift certificates for the top finishers in each class. 

Touring car - Stock, 19 turn, modified, novice
1/12 scale - Stock
Stadium truck - Stock
F1/Indy car - Stock, novice

Jump on I-69 in Indiana or Michigan and drive to exit 109A in Ft. Wayne. Right at the 4th light into Gateway Plaza, and you're there!!
Race your way into the new year at Summit Raceway!!


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Scott,
Our scanner/fax machine isn't working. So I can't can those flyers.
Sorry
Brad


----------



## trackdog (Nov 20, 2001)

When is that big oval race in Feb gonna be? Alot of guys from Cromwell are gonna be coming up. If ya got a flyer i can post one at my track.....


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Sunday, February 9th. There are some flyers at the local hobby shops in Ft. Wayne. I'll see if I can get one scanned and get it up on the website. Info on the race is up on the website now. Just click on the 'WWW' icon at the bottom of my post.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Are we ready for a PT system yet?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

See everyone tonight.


----------



## brian5 (Dec 7, 2002)

Is there a way to provide timing and scoring data during the practice days?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

There is an option in the Autoscore program on the computer that allows you to run a race without entering any names. If all the equipment is on, you could start that up and run your practice with a transponder. You should then be able to view or print out the lap times. If we are both at the track at the same time some day, I can show you how, or check with Dale or Phil.


----------



## brian5 (Dec 7, 2002)

Great, I think a lot of people would to see real lap times while working on their setups.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Anybody object to running gas sedans as an oval class? All we need is 3 racers...


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> *Anybody object to running gas sedans as an oval class? All we need is 3 racers... *


Are you joking? If not you need to go to the doctor you must have fallen on the ice and bumped your head. Gas on carpet :lol: Our track is slippery enough without oil on it :wave: I must admit it does sound fun:thumbsup:


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Where were you Ben? You would have had a good chance at winning in 19turn. They were out of control, I had to marshel them it was scary.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I knew 'oil make track slippery' would be the first response. A well tuned engine doen't puke oil and fuel all over the place. Most of it ends up stuck to the body and I don't know that it wouldn't help our carpet. You certainly couldn't let a puking HPI single needle carb on the track. I could give it a try this Saturday at oval practice. A couple laps wouldn't do anything to our carpet.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Brad Mergy said:


> *Where were you Ben? You would have had a good chance at winning in 19turn. They were out of control, I had to marshel them it was scary. *


I don't know. I guess it kind of rubs me the wrong way that CRL won't come down here for a race. I decided to stay here and give my money to the home track. I can race sunday and tuesday for 1 CRL race.


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> *I knew 'oil make track slippery' would be the first response. A well tuned engine doen't puke oil and fuel all over the place. Most of it ends up stuck to the body and I don't know that it wouldn't help our carpet. You certainly couldn't let a puking HPI single needle carb on the track. I could give it a try this Saturday at oval practice. A couple laps wouldn't do anything to our carpet. *


Ben, it's not so much you it's the other people that arn't very good with gas. Here in Fort Wayne that would be most people (including ME) But if someone wants to let me try their gas car I will be more than happy to try it HINT HINT:devil:


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> *I don't know. I guess it kind of rubs me the wrong way that CRL won't come down here for a race. I decided to stay here and give my money to the home track. I can race sunday and tuesday for 1 CRL race. *


Ya, that was a bummer. Hopefully we can get one next winter. Maybe by then we will be able to support personal transponders.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Yeah, this would have to involve some sort of licensing, or approval process. I can just see somebody trying to put a sorryass beatdown 1/4 scale car on the track.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

ben, not to rub you the wrong way but jackson did meet the deadline for the crl. it sure wuold have been fun to come back to your track for the last leg of the crl. on the bright side i relly think that you will have a crl race next year. kropy


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I know. I just don't see the point in not supporting Fort Wayne, when we have a nice facility ready to go; just to keep the race in Michigan. For the past three years I have had to travel a minimum of two hours to any race that meant anything gas or electric. I thought that when we finally had a track we would get some support from the racers that we had helped support.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ben,

The schedule was set way before you guys ever had a perminant track. I'm sure that we will be down there next year. Jackson had the date, and even moved so it won't conflict with the Cinncy TripleCrown race. They came thru with a location before the deadline and the race is going to be there.


----------



## kato71 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Question about a Class (F1 On-Road)*

You have listed that for your track you are doing F1 On-Road racing, do you still have this class or do enough people show up to support it? I would be interested in coming up there to race this class however I would like to make sure that it is still active prior to the trek...If it is still active I have more questions...


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> *Ben,
> 
> The schedule was set way before you guys ever had a perminant track. I'm sure that we will be down there next year. Jackson had the date, and even moved so it won't conflict with the Cinncy TripleCrown race. They came thru with a location before the deadline and the race is going to be there. *


I guess it bugs me that Jackson had to 'come up with a location' when there's already a good one available that could use some support.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Kato71,
We are still going to run the F1 class. Right now we are just trying to get it jump started again. This Tuesday, the 28th we are planning on having at least 4 F1 racers show up. I planned on racing last Tuesday with mine, but had an unexpected conflict come up and couldn't make it. If you have any questions, fire away and I'll do my best to give you an answer.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> *I guess it bugs me that Jackson had to 'come up with a location' when there's already a good one available that could use some support. *


They put in for it all the way back in September...


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

that's not what I meant. What I meant was that from what I understand Jackson is not a permanent facility anymore, that they got a place just to do this race. I may be mistaken.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

At that time they were looking at a permanent facility rather then just racing at the college once a month. Plus the college races are a points series in its self. I know in aug or sept it was brought up about having the race at the armory but I believe for whatever reason that would not be possible. I think next season for the CRL there is a really good chance that it would be in Fort Wayne.


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

The facility Jackson has now, will be their permenant facility. Scott had been working on it all winter. They hope to be running in 2 weeks.
The biggest issue, as any track owners, know is finding a spot with reasonable rent. Scott worked out a deal with ALRO steel and is using one of their buildings. 

Ben, odds are that the CRL will come to Ft. Wayne next year.


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

kropy, get off the internet and paint my bodies. This time put the force field around mine, my driver keeps hitting stuff.

Also, I would like to thank you for donating those bodies for our raffle. If you want to give me your phone number I will tell the people at the track about your awesome services.

Later,
Brad


----------



## kato71 (Jun 24, 2002)

Sheath,
I wont be able to make it up on Tuesdays, there is no way to go from Indy to the Fort at that time and get there before 7pm, legally. I was looking more at the Sunday races...


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

kato71,
Ahhh... from Indy. No, I guess Tuesday nights are out for you. We run road course on alternating Sundays, and we hope to get a few more people into the F1 class. This Sunday is oval racing, so next Sunday would be the next road race. So far we haven't had everyone show up and run them on a Sunday, so my best advise would be to watch this thread and/or our website, and I will try to keep people updated as to when we will all plan on being there to run them. If you have another car for another class, I would suggest coming up and giving the track a try anyway. Do you have the new F201 4WD car, or a 2 wheel drive car? I think for now, we are running them both together until we feel there is enough difference to separate the classes.
If you have any friends interested in oval or road racing, or know of anyone going through withdrawl since the Hobbytown track closed, tell them about us. We have race calendars posted on the websites so you can see which Sundays are oval and which are road course. Just click the WWW icon at the bottom of this post or check www.fwsarc.8m.com.


----------



## kato71 (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes I have one of the Tamiya F201, and yes it is just sitting here since they have closed the carpet track here. Otherwise I have an HPI that I run at the Velodrome. I guess that I will have to watch the threads and see if anyone starts running the On-Road F1's. Does any of those that run the Oval have an interest in the On-Road, I know that it requires a setup change, but thought that I would ask... I think that HobbyTown has sold about 10 of those Tamiya's so far, maybe you can send them a flyer to post to gain some interest not just for that class but for racers...

Thanks


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Did you mean people running the F1 cars on the oval? We don't have anyone doing that either. 
A few years back, we had a very light turn out at one of our club races, and 3 guys that had their F1 cars ran a 15 minute heat. I just let them know when they hit the 5 and 10 minute marks, and they changed battery packs whenever they felt they needed to. If I remember correctly, the top 2 finished within 2 or 3 laps of each other.
I'll try to keep you posted of the expected F1 turnout for a Sunday road race.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

brad, ah yes young jedi the force field will be in affect


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Thanks, I need it.:thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*F1 RACE*

Awsome F1 race tuesday on the road coarse. Finally beating Scott Heath was kind of nice too. 5 F1 cars wasn't a bad turn out for a tuesday evening with the bad weather. Looking forward to the next one. :thumbsup:


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I guess Scott must have wrecked!


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah, between my batteries false peaking, my damper post coming loose, and the glitching problems in the first heat, I did pretty well. Honestly, in the second heat when I ran without problems, I still couldn't quite catch Dale. Now I have a goal!
The race in 1/12 scale was pretty good too. The results don't show how really close some of the racing was. While Phil and Karl were battling it out up front, Corey and I were neck-and-neck for 3rd most of the night.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Sorry I couldn't make it. How many heats were there?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

We had 5 heats last night. 1 each of touring stock, 1/12 stock, F1/Indy, Novice touring and Novice 1/12. Click for the results.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*F1 Race*

We already have at least five F1 guys committed to race tuesday night, anyone else wanting to join in the rules are: stock motors, rubber tires for all wheel drive and foam tires for rear wheel drive. Any other questions check out fwsarc.8m.com.:thumbsup:


----------



## kato71 (Jun 24, 2002)

*F1 Racing*

Do you every have the F1's during the Sunday races? I couldn't make a Tuesday race because of schedule but I might be able to make some Sunday races if there is a regular turn out of F1's


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*F1 RACING for kato71*

Looks like our next sunday road race won't be until March 2. Unfortunatly most of the guys running F1 cars don't race on sundays right now. Would a friday evening or saturday work for you? Also we will be racing these cars this summer in our outdoor weekend racing series at Lowe's parking lot on highway 14 right off of Interstate 69 on the west side of Fort Wayne. We will be doing our calender for this soon and if you think you are interested in coming up and racing with us please let me know if saturday, sunday or a complete weekend of racing would work for you. By the way, have you seen the new graphite conversion kit being offered on www.rchub.com. Unbelievable amount of after market parts for the price. When www.formula1-rc gets them in stock they are going to sell them for a little less money and also do a review on the kit. Hope to see you soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*F1 RACE CHANGED*

Tuesday's F1 race has been changed to next tuesday febuary 11.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

*Lowe's parking lot*

We have to find a better parking lot than that. Don't take it personally but that is by far the worst traction and roughest I have ever raced on. There are much better lots: the church across the street, the Lowe's on lima, and the armory to name a few I can think of right now. Another would be the Glenbrook movie theater lot, or an unused portion of Jefferson points lot. I say that because the Mentor and Toledo ohio outdoor tracks both use mall asphalt. Mentor runs there for free too.


----------



## kato71 (Jun 24, 2002)

I already have the Tech Racing Graphite Chassis, but I have seen word of this kit on the Formula-1 site. Friday Night or Saturday would work as well. And as long as the outdoor doesn't conflict with the Velodrome I will try and make it up for those. Hopefully I don't wreck on the first turn...its a long drive home at that point...


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Ben Puterbaugh*

Sorry Ben, but the decision has already been made on the Lowes location. After talking to everyone that ran the season last year they insisted that we return to Lowes again. You might want to try to use a softer spring and shock combination when you run outdoors. Also it looks like rubber tires will be what we are going to be using again this year so you might want to try the harder sorex tire compounds, everybody seemed to be getting great traction with those and they're wear facter was great.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

You didn't talk to me, or anyone I talked to. Do you want people to show up or not? If you don't do it right nobody will show and to Toledo they will go.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Ben-

I ran at the Lowe's last year and as far as the surface is it is one of the best for racing outdoors on. The sealer that is on makes the surface less abrasive so tires last longer and also as it heats up it provides more traction then a unsealed surface. The surface is actually smoother then the one that they use for the Rider's in Canton, MI or the surface that Lansing, MI Hobby Hub uses. Plus it is an ideal location in that people can see what is going on but they can't get too close with the real cars. In reference to Toledo are you talking about the gas track?? That is a purpose built single use track and really can't be compared to any parking lot surface.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

xpressman-
Did you actually run on it? I thought it looked good too, because you are right it's sealed which is USUALLY good for traction AND wear, but there is something about it that just doesn't grip. I would rather run on unsealed asphalt which is like sandpaper to tires because at least it provides adequate traction. Yes Toledo is single use, like electric cars couldn't handle the size, but the basic things like a good sealed surface, and wooden boards, and a drivers stand are things that any parking lot track should have. Most of the Midwest series races are in parking lots (Detroit, Chicago, Racine, Mentor) and they all have very good traction. Mentor actually sealed a big square of the Great lakes mall parking lot and it was great. All I am asking/strongly suggesting for is changing the lot to another one(or putting fresh sealer down at lowe's), I'm willing to help if Dale needs it, give me some sarc money and I'll help build a drivers stand and boards, or mix up some traction compound. However if my input is ignored I just will not bother to race there myself which is no big deal because I'll probably be traveling to race anyway, but for the sake of the people that do run there I would like to point out that the Lowe's lot is pretty dam bad and everyone would enjoy a different the consistent traction of a better lot. I mean I go to these sealed lots around my house to break in engines and tune my two speed and have infinetely more traction than I do at that lowe's lot after SARC has paid $$ to spray it with Soda.


----------



## brian5 (Dec 7, 2002)

What's going to become of the Gateway Plaza track this summer? I figured you'd find a couple of good aspahalt acres there and keep people coming to your business.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Exactly why not run there out near the edge where nobody parks. See if we can put fresh sealant down over the section we want to use.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> *xpressman-
> Did you actually run on it? I thought it looked good too, because you are right it's sealed which is USUALLY good for traction AND wear, but there is something about it that just doesn't grip. I would rather run on unsealed asphalt which is like sandpaper to tires because at least it provides adequate traction....
> 
> 
> ...I would like to point out that the Lowe's lot is pretty dam bad and everyone would enjoy a different the consistent traction of a better lot. *


Yes I did run on that surface. You can look back at the results from 7/13 and see. I actually ran faster laps with stock rubber then Carl did with foam gas. Unfortuantely my speedo puked at the end of the main. My car was hooked up and I could do anything I wnated to with it. It was actually the first time I had to take out rear traction because the car wouldn't turn. I ran Sorex 32r with HPI red inserts all the way around. I would have ran 36r but they were showing signs cord. Come and race at some places in MI and then you will be thinking that the Lowe's lot really isn't all that bad.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

A bad surface is a new set of 36's a week, now that's an abrasive surface....... wekcome to Michigan in the spring...


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Yeah I think you were just checking it out the one time I ran, that's why I asked. Your accomplishments as far as being faster than Karl illustrate how bad the surface is IMHO. I haven't raced at any of the lots in MI. Michigan must really succ (duh!). I have raced a couple times with CORCAR in Columbus Ohio and they always have had much better lots than that Lowe's. I mean how hard is it to just go to the Lowe's on Lima instead?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> * Michigan must really succ (duh!). *


I'm sure as far as surfaces go Walter Henderson and Josh Cryul con't have a problem with the ones in MI.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I don't know, all I can base my opinions on are what I know(lowes here, ohio tracks and MWS tracks) and what you say about the Michigan tracks. You said before you like Lowes better than the Michigan tracks. Yes I know Walt and Josh are from Michigan. My Michigan succs comment is referring to your comparison of our local track and there(MI). If they think your parking lot tracks are fine then I must be way off base about Lowe's, but I won't be racing at the Lowe's on Illinois Road unless Brad or Karl talk me into it. Like I said, it's pretty sad when I can go down the street to the nearsest blacktop parking lot and have 80% or more traction and have 10% at a 'treated' Lowes surface. If the sorex tires hook up for you there they will be that much better on a better lot surface. At this point I'm sure it doesn't matter because Dale will have to have it there because that's where he wants to have it and that's fine because it's his club. I just wanted to get the point across that I think there are better traction lots to be easily had.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

*April Fools Day Road Race*

Summit Raceway will be hosting a trophy race on Sunday, April 6th. That's the April Fools part... you probably thought it would be on April 1st.!! 
Road racing classes will include:
1/12 Scale Stock
1/10 Scale Touring Car Stock
1/10 Scale Stadium Trucks Stock
Formula 1/Indy 
1/10 Touring Stock Junior Novice

Trophies for Top Qualifiers, 1st thru 3rd A-main, 1st thru 3rd B-main

See our website for more info www.fswarc.8m.com


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Oops, I see there is a separate thread for the April Fools race already started. See that thread for continuing info on the race. General questions regarding the track can be posted here.
Thanks.


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Tracks like Toledo and most of the tracks in MWS use VHT. While this is provides great traction, it does harm the asphalt. From the times we ran it here, after the track was torn down you could see the racing line for a month and a half. Most landlords do not like that on their parking lots.

What we use hear is a really big push blower and several 3l bottles of Kroger Big K soda. It seemsa to work the best.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

NTwigs,
That is what we used last year for the parking lot. The cheapest generic soda that could find, and a pump sprayer. I've heard there are better ways to apply it to the track, though.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

NTwigs said:


> Tracks like Toledo and most of the tracks in MWS use VHT. While this is provides great traction, it does harm the asphalt. From the times we ran it here, after the track was torn down you could see the racing line for a month and a half. Most landlords do not like that on their parking lots.
> 
> What we use hear is a really big push blower and several 3l bottles of Kroger Big K soda. It seemsa to work the best.


Actually, most of the gas tracks have their own mixes that use VHT as an ingredient. BTW VHT actually protects the asphalt/concrete by preventing wheelspin; that's what it was made for, most drag strips don't like resurfacing the launch area every week!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Actually, most of the gas tracks have their own mixes that use VHT as an ingredient. BTW VHT actually protects the asphalt/concrete by preventing wheelspin; that's what it was made for, most drag strips don't like resurfacing the launch area every week!


YES VHT DOES HARM ASPHALT. It does NOT harm concrete which is what the launch pads are at drag strips. Most often VHT is thinned with methanol or gasoline. Who ever said that about the wheel spin was talking out there butt. It does help prevent wheel spin but on unsealed pavement the tires will do little to now damage as long as it is a good surface to start with.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

*Roadcourse night*

So when does everyone want to race Roadcourse this year? I'd prefer it to be one day only; not 2 days(Sunday; 2 days later; then 7 days, then 5 days, 2 days, 7 days; then 5 days( 6 times a month)) like last year (that just splits turnout; imo). I can't do Friday nights, that's my only limitation, I guess I'd like to see every Saturday or Sunday. I guess I've never understood why roadcourse couldn't be every Sunday except for big out of town road course races which would free it up for big oval races. My $0.02 (no disrespect)


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Indoor Roadcoarse*

Hi Ben. It looks like roadcoarse tuesdays ( $8 fee) and fridays ($ 12 fee) this year. Since you can't race on fridays this year would you consider geting a tamiya formula 1 and race with me on tuesdays. Maybe we can dig up some old 5 degree motors. :lol:


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Why two days a week. That's stupid. It'd be one thing if there was a big enough local turnout to support that but now you're setting it up so that there's half turnout each time(of course I guess it takes 6 hours to run 3 heats/main for 5 guys right?) I'll race whatever class there would be good competition in(that ain't F1 walllybuddy). I think you should see when the fast guys want to run roadcourse because w/o them showing up nobody will ever come here from out of town (or some in town for that matter) because they're won't be good competition or because its a weeknight. Why don't you make Tuesday F1/truck if you have to run Tuesday? I don't see why you would set racing for a day where you're not goin to have good turn out from locals who will show up consistently week in and out.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Is there going to be new carpet this year??? If so what type and form who are you getting it from????


----------



## J. Reilley (Dec 5, 2002)

yes, i heard there is new carpet coming, from frank at crc :thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*new carpet*

We,re ordering the new ozite carpet at the end of the month. Thanks for asking Xpressman. I hope you can race with us this year, we always welcome good competition. We also used the new scoring system saturday and it was terrific. It's going to be a big benefit to running our races this coming season. Should be another great year of indoor racing this season.:wave:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Ben*

Maybe you could race your off-road touring car on tuesdays Ben.


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

When does the carpet racing start in Ft. Wayne? Please post here or send me an e-mail to [email protected]...


Thanks,
Rob Love


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

What are you guys using for the "newm scoring system", inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

wallyworld said:


> Maybe you could race your off-road touring car on tuesdays Ben.


 That's probably what I'll have to do, run against the off-road trucks, and you can set up the track with 1 ft lanes so I can't pass your slow ***. :wave:


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

*New Scoring System*

Greg Anthony,
The new scoring system is the AMBrc system, utilizing the personal transponders. The track also has a set of 10 rechargable digital transponsers for handout, heat to heat, for those not owning personal transponders. Along with the new transponder system, the software has been upgraded to Autoscore for windows. It was a natural choice after using and being familiar with the DOS version of Autoscore. The learning curve is very small, and we were up and running in no time.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

*Onroad racing*

Fleetwood,
The final off-road race of the year is scheduled for the first weekend in October. The latest the indoor racing would start would be the following weekend. We will get details posted on our website as soon as the actual starting date is finalized. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Wise choice!!!! I hate j-crap....


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

wallyworld said:


> Hi Ben. It looks like roadcoarse tuesdays ( $8 fee) and fridays ($ 12 fee) this year. Since you can't race on fridays this year would you consider geting a tamiya formula 1 and race with me on tuesdays. Maybe we can dig up some old 5 degree motors. :lol:


So what's with the $8/$12 split? Also what will be run on Saturdays and Sundays(Oval)?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Saturdays will be oval racing. Tuesdays are still club nights, and we run fewer heats, therefore less cost. This is a reduction from the club night cost from last year. Sundays will normally be practice, but special events, both oval and road course, may be scheduled on Sundays.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

So practice on Sunday and roadcourse every tuesday and friday? Is Sunday practice because the 1/12 scale guys are going to Toledo, etc. on Sunday? If so why can't Sunday be roadcourse and the weeknights be practice? i.e. tuesday roadcourse practice friday oval practice, etc?


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*schedule*

Ben, you mentioned last year that tuesday night racing was too expensive so I talked to Phil about lowering the price and he agreed. I know neither one us like to admit it when we agree with each other but there are two things we've always agreed on. Getting the new AMB digital scoring system and road racing RC cars. The reality is oval racers support the raceway much more than the road racers for whatever reasons. Phil and I give the oval racers first consideration on almost everything for this reason. Even though I don't race oval I have found them to be a great group of guys and really enjoy being around them. But the decision was made from the business end. I am truely sorry when I heard you were unhappy about this and hope one those nights will work for you. I plan on having my xxxs ready this season to give you and that TC3 of yours a good butt whoppin. :tongue:


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Wallyworld, I understand your decision on the racing schedule. You have to do what is good for business. I don't have a problem with the schedule. I don't expect you, to just cater to me. It just doesn't fit my personnal schedule at this time. But, nothing is cast in stone, things change all the time. Bummer. It would be great if everyone did get along, and the road racers came out to race, supported the track, and had a good time. I would just like to see things get better. :thumbsup: 

Oh by the way, I would love to see the race when you beat Ben.

Maybe I can help, I normally charge for lessons. But for you Dale I'd make an exception. Just kidding. :devil: 

Driving lessons...............................................$10.00
Set up tips....................................................$5.00
Dumb jokes and smart *** comments..................FREE :jest:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks Karl. Oh by the way, to beat Ben I would gladly pay much more than that. The jokes and comments I'll be able to provide myself. :roll:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Indoor Racing Display*

Any racers that would be willing to display their 1/12,touring and/or oval cars in our diplay case for customers to see and help generate interest for our indoor racing this fall would be appreciated. Only Phil and I have a key to it and it is always kept locked.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

wallyworld said:


> Ben, you mentioned last year that tuesday night racing was too expensive so I talked to Phil about lowering the price and he agreed. I know neither one us like to admit it when we agree with each other but there are two things we've always agreed on. Getting the new AMB digital scoring system and road racing RC cars. The reality is oval racers support the raceway much more than the road racers for whatever reasons. Phil and I give the oval racers first consideration on almost everything for this reason. Even though I don't race oval I have found them to be a great group of guys and really enjoy being around them. But the decision was made from the business end. I am truely sorry when I heard you were unhappy about this and hope one those nights will work for you. I plan on having my xxxs ready this season to give you and that TC3 of yours a good butt whoppin. :tongue:


Apparently from what Scott said a few post ago Oval is on Saturday; so what does running roadcourse on Sunday have to do with that? When I race, I want the best turnout possible(having roadcourse 2 nights a week won't help) and I want to be able to work on the car/motor etc which means Tuesday is out not to mention we're usually there to ten on a weeknight. Nobody has porvided any reason for not having roadcourse on Sunday! I got news for you Dale; I won't race more than once a week, and probably not 4 weeks a month, and if you guys don't race on Sunday and have oval practice instead I mean I spend $20+ a day to race in Toledo when I want to race and you won't see any of my money. Yes I'm just one person, but when I don't show it brings the overall competition/number down and others won't race. The track could host a fairly good a-main every week with me, Karl, Brad, and that guy from Lima, Jeff Switzer. Karl won't like spending $8 to whoop on you week in and out for long, Brad won't show, etc. YOU ARE NOT DOING WHAT THE RACERS WANT!!!! 

YOU ARE NOT DOING WHAT THE RACERS WANT!!!!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

so, you sir were racing a toy car, and your sir were also racing a toy car....

Remeber r/c racing is one step away from a Star Trek convention.

Leave the egos at the door guys. We are all here to have fun. If what the owners do is not what you like then that is the way it is. It is very hard to establish a track when your local guys get mad when you don't do what they want. There are actually a lot of tracks in the area that race once a week on sundays and setup and cleanup all in the same day. Hey remember how it used to be when we only raced on tues and had to do setup and cleanup???? Come on guys things are so much better now and yes it WILL take a little getting used to but everyone needs to be flexible. The track owners understand that this is a business based on us the racer but they also need to do as they see fit. Just because a comment might have appeared to be over looked I'm sure it wasn't.

Now lets go race some toy cars.

Brian Anthony


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Star Trek convention!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you kidding me. I can think of a lot of other things that are closer to a Star Trek convention. How about lawn tractor racing, Yugio conventions, Pokimon conventions, etc. RC car racing is misunderstood. Most people do think of them as little toy cars. Then hand one of those people a transmitter. You know what I mean. You have got to admit, if it was that simple, most of us wouldn't be racing them. They are very sophisticated little pieces of machinery. That take a certain amount of skill to operate well. Anyone can drive one. But it takes years to get to the upper level of this sport. I do agree they are miniature cars, but close to a Star Trek convention. PLEASE.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I think Brian was referring to himself; if he's not racing toy cars you can find him at the Star Trek convention.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Now lets go race some toy cars.
> 
> Brian Anthony


OK; see ya in Toledo on Sundays this fall/winter.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Ben,

Actually you will see me in Indy at the new track that is going to be built down there. I know a lot of fast guys down there and also I am going to try to make it to Ultra more often to race with the guys from there. And I will be here in Fort Wayne depending on weather, racing schedule, and oh yeah that thing called a job. 

Brian


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

NEW TRACK IN INDY?????????????  
WHAT NEW TRACK???? DETAILS, DETAILS. 
INDOOR, really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Last I heard from the talking at the on-road nats is it should be ready to open in oct. And this is form Sonny and there was a thread on the oval fourm a while ago about it too.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

The name of the track is "Indy Hobbies and Raceway"

www.indyhobbies.com

contact:

Sonny Brown [email protected]

or

Kevin Koback [email protected]


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Ben,
> 
> Actually you will see me in Indy at the new track that is going to be built down there. I know a lot of fast guys down there and also I am going to try to make it to Ultra more often to race with the guys from there. And I will be here in Fort Wayne depending on weather, racing schedule, and oh yeah that thing called a job.
> 
> Brian


That's cool. It should be an easier drive than Toledo too, and it's only 90 miles or so farther than Summit and probably worth every drop of gas too because I'm pretty sure Sonny will be racing on Sundays and he knows how to run a tight program.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

You are so right, Sonny always runs a great program. Good luck this comming season Ben. :thumbsup:


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

toy cars ha ha ha


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ya, so go tell all your "Team Drivers" that!!!! lol


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

you are a funny guy I should tell terry you said that. hay I was just looking at a new car for the upcoming season what you doing. toolbox hehe

hay you running the MARS stuff this year?

tracey


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

been running stock and mod dump truck in MARS, ran mod tc and 1/12th at ROAR outdoor nats, finished 5th in the A in 1/12th, just got back from ROAD RAGE in CORCAR, had a blast, can't wait to get back on the rug!

What have you guys been up to down there?


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

been running 1/8th and 10th scale nitro some mod buggy off road nothing big but having a great summer looking forward to the rug myself Terry may not run carpet this year due to the indoor offroad that is big in the area but I will con him into atleast cleveland(sp) 

looking at a yokomo 12th scaler right now worken at the hobby shop affords me time to see all the good stuff and the bad stuff 2 

tracey


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rumor has it that the track is getting new carpet installed (maybe this week). So does anyone know any info on that and also what type of carpet it is??? Thanks.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I'll have info on that real soon. Still checking to make sure we get the best stuff.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

wallyworld said:


> I'll have info on that real soon. Still checking to make sure we get the best stuff.


There is only one stuff to get. The Ozite right form Calandra. www.teamcrc.com


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks Xpressman


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

You guys might want to check on the DuPont carpet they use at the Snowbirds. About half the price with the characteristics of the older Ozite.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks NTwigs. Yah, we've been hearing a lot of good things about it to.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Don't confuse it with ozite in any way. The Snowbirds is a once a year race and I doubt the carpet would hold up as good as the CRC stuff would under weekly racing. If it did I'm sure you would have the Duopont stuff Nick as would everyone else. .

Wallyworld,

If you don't get the CRC stuff there will be 4 larger tracks that have the CRC stuff within a 3 hour drivng range.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Xpressman said:



> Wallyworld,
> 
> If you don't get the CRC stuff there will be 4 larger tracks that have the CRC stuff within a 3 hour drivng range.


Dupont it is then!!


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

what you talking about willis (ben)


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Brian, I actually considered it. But, the deal I got on the ozite, was one I couldn't pass up. Plus, the carpet we had prior to it was not Ozite, it was some indoor/outdoor carpet I found at Lowe's.

Anyways, from what I've found, the new CRC ozite holds bite differently. Also when running a weekly program, you can expect to get about a season to two season on it. Our carpet is the Ozite used at Cleveland, and we ran oval and road course on it. This tends to accelerate wear no matter what, because it pulls the knap of the carpet in different directions.

Which ever way you go, it just comes down to money. If you can afford Ozite, then buy it. Otherwise, look into the DuPont carpet, it is a little more affordable.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Summit Raceway has ordered new Ozite carpet. It should be in and installed by Oct. 1st.


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Hello, Any intrest in running the new 19turn motors in touring?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Brad, that's called M-O-D-I-F-I-E-D... Grow a set and run it...


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Brad,

I'll run 19t oval. Especially with the ARCOR type 19t I don'r really know how they will do on thr road course.

Also I've seen some talk that because oval got more support they are going to be favored for more race days. I've also heard that there might be stadium racing now indoors so what night is going to be for on-road???


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*19T Touring*

Hey Brad, most definately count me in on that 19T Touring class. :thumbsup: Lookin forward to racin with ya again. I think your going to like some of the improvements that's being made at the raceway this year. We've got 3 big trophy races planned for this year for on-road, one of them being a CRL race. Should have the dates finalized soon. :wave:


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Expressman,
I'm working on getting the web site updated (I ended up at work 15 hours thursday) with the new calendar for Sept. and the schedules for oval and on-road racing. It it basically this:
Tuesday - road course, club night
Friday - road course
Saturday - Oval
Sundays - 'special' races, trophy races. Approx. 6 - 7 times this winter season. No weekly Sunday races.

There was a post asking for input regarding what type of indoor racing most interested the current off-road truck racers. Oval, road course or stadium. I don't know what the response has been, or how it might affect what runs what nights. For now, the schedule is as above, beginning in October.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2003)

*19t Class*

Brad,

I Might Have Some Interest In The 19t Class, From What Ive Seen The New 19t Motors Are Awesome!!! Something We Can Talk About!!! 

Laters, Shannon Sult


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

19T is set I think; we got away from it last year b/c Brad went to 1/12 and Reilly insisted on running stock. How about some brushless this year? I think I might get one to play with wether or not anyone else wants to run it. I know I plan on running mostly on Tuesdays and Brad and Karl do too so there should be a 19T class on Tuesdays.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2003)

Ok, Tuesday, I Can Run As Long As Their Is A Crowd!!! It Sounds Like Their Will Be Alot Of Fast People So That Sounds Cool!!! Ben You Try The Brushless Motors And Tell Us What You Think, Then We Will Decide, Im Not Going To Spend The Money If They Are Junk!!! 

Laters, Shannon Sult


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Ben I thought you had a killer stock motor??? I'll run stock or mod in either TC or 12th. With the new 19t motors it is just as expensive as running full mod so I don't see how it is worth it. 

Anyone interested in running 12th on a regular basis???


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*CRL Race*

Great news for Ft. Wayne area on road racers. Summit Raceway will be be hosting a CRL race this coming season. No date has been confirmed yet but as soon as one we will post it.


----------



## Bigmac (Mar 13, 2003)

Gas and Nitro on road racing at Waynedale Baptist at 607 Lower Huntington rd. The lot is new and is state across from my house. "Mike Romines" Every Friday and Satuday. Come out and have some fun, If it dosent rain. Home 478-6099 cell 466-Mike

http://www.xlarge-portal.com


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

wallyworld said:


> Great news for Ft. Wayne area on road racers. Summit Raceway will be be hosting a CRL race this coming season. No date has been confirmed yet but as soon as one we will post it.


Congrats! I look forward to seeing all of you at all the rest of the CRL races as well!


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Ben I thought you had a killer stock motor??? I'll run stock or mod in either TC or 12th. With the new 19t motors it is just as expensive as running full mod so I don't see how it is worth it.
> 
> Anyone interested in running 12th on a regular basis???


How do figure? Motor cost yeah, brush life no. Brushes are what I really don't want to have do at club races. The new 19Ts are using P-94 brushes, ROAR rules actually prohibit laydown brushes in 19T, so you get away from the stock motor brush. I don't think p-94s will have to be replaced every run in a 19T. Anyway I will run stock to get up to speed, then get 19T going later, maybe brushless (0 maintenance), the faster the better. I don't understand all the crying about breaking parts in mod; if you hit something you deserve to break; it's a race car not demolition derby


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> How do figure? Motor cost yeah, brush life no. Brushes are what I really don't want to have do at club races. The new 19Ts are using P-94 brushes, ROAR rules actually prohibit laydown brushes in 19T, so you get away from the stock motor brush. I don't think p-94s will have to be replaced every run in a 19T. Anyway I will run stock to get up to speed, then get 19T going later, maybe brushless (0 maintenance), the faster the better. I don't understand all the crying about breaking parts in mod; if you hit something you deserve to break; it's a race car not demolition derby


Ben,

Read your rule book. 

Rule 5-48:...Brush hoods will be STANDUP brushes only. "L" cut/timed brushes will not be allowed. Only 3.75 mm x 5 mm brushes will be used. Slotting and/or elongating the brush hoods mounting holes to cock/shift the location or change the alignment of the brush is prohibited.

I am all up for running stock.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Ben,
> 
> Read your rule book.
> 
> ...


I didn't have any P94 brushes to measure but I would have thought those fall into the standup category. I guess the way I look at it the P94 is the optimal brush for brush life, I don't really see how a D5 handwound 19 is going to be any more expensive except for a few bucks in initial cost. Its not a 6t.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> I didn't have any P94 brushes to measure but I would have thought those fall into the standup category. I guess the way I look at it the P94 is the optimal brush for brush life, I don't really see how a D5 handwound 19 is going to be any more expensive except for a few bucks in initial cost. Its not a 6t.


Remeber it is a full mod motor. Because of that you run timing at the max 36 degrees and run 4383 brushes. That ends up being a one run brush so you need to cut and put in new brushes all the time. Also even at max timing it has less rpm then a monster stock but a ton more torque and spools up really quick. So you want to go fast, right? Throw a ton of gear in it and you will end up heating the motor up and having to cut the comm again and that is even if you use a brush like a quaser. If you want to go a week of racing without having to do much then lets run stock.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Also even at max timing it has less rpm then a monster stock but a ton more torque and spools up really quick.


I find that really hard to believe; maybe free run rpm, not loaded. It's not that I'm lazy; I probably put more work into my car away from the track than anyone in Fort Wayne, I just hate doing the brush-a-run thing, and I don't see how it will get worse with a D5; nobody has tried a D5 19T yet on carpet roadcourse so brush wear is speculation only now. Actually this year should be great from a work perpspective since I won't have to spend many hours pulling carpet fiber from my axle bearings with the new carpet. Right? I don't think you have to worry about stock, we'll be racing that the first month or two of the season, after that who knows, 19t, mod, brushless? I don't really care what anyone else runs because I know I will have 2 other cars to run with, which makes a class at SARC, I'm sure there will be some stock racers for you to race Brian.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

The carpet is coming, the carpet is coming...

Summit raceway will be having a couple of work nights for anyone interested in helping prepare the indoor raceway for the new Ozite carpet. Tuesday, Sept. 16th and Thursday, Sept. 18th. Anyone that would like to volunteer is welcome to stop out. All of the perimeter boards have been disassembled and the old carpet has already been taken up. Work is going to be done on the drivers stand, the boards, and the floor.
A great season of indoor racing will begin the first Friday in October. Check the website for more info and the Tueday/Friday/Saturday schedule for the upcoming season.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

*1/8 scale gas on-road worlds*

I am probably going to go down to Cincy this weekend to watch the mains of the 1/8 scale worlds if anyone wants to go with; it'll be Saturday or Sunday depending the weather. You can e-mail me here on hobbytalk if so..

Here's some links of the event so far

team venezeula 

rb concept coverage

ultra-racing coverage


----------



## redbaron (Apr 19, 2002)

Xpressman, BenPuterbaugh.... Don't waste your time with the P94 size brushes. They don't work..


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

redbaron said:


> Xpressman, BenPuterbaugh.... Don't waste your time with the P94 size brushes. They don't work..


No they don't. Why do you say they suck? You just need to know how to tune the motor and you don;t run as much timing. Plus the new brushes are sweeeeeeeet. But the discussion is they aren't legal in the 19t modified class.


----------



## redbaron (Apr 19, 2002)

Xpressman, I didn't say they suck. I said they don't work. too much surface area, Too much overlap, and they reduce torque. I just thought I'd let you guys know. I'm not trying to start anything. Just passing along info.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

redbaron said:


> Xpressman, I didn't say they suck. I said they don't work. too much surface area, Too much overlap, and they reduce torque. I just thought I'd let you guys know. I'm not trying to start anything. Just passing along info.


Sorry about the suck comment. I haven't had a problem with them. Most of Team Trinity use the new compound and run a full brush in TC and cut it down for 12th.


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Sorry for the delay. It looks like I will be running stock for at least a while since the CRL isn't supporting the new 19turns. Looking forward to racing with you all. When will the track be open for practice? I can't believe it's that time of the year already. I have to try and find all my RC stuff and knock the rust off of it.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Brad, it's open mod, run a 19 turn if you wish...


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Carpet racing is getting closer.... The new Ozite has been delivered, and is just waiting for the final preparations. All the old carpet is up, the boards are getting a fresh paint job, and the drivers stand is even getting a facelift. This Tuesday and Thursday will again be scheduled work nights to get the indoor track ready for the winter season. If you would like to volunteer to help out with the preparations, come on out this Tuesday the 23rd and Thursday the 25th. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
The first road course race will be Friday, October 3rd. with road races every Tuesday and Friday night through the indoor season. Several 'special' races will be held this year, inluding a stop on the CRL (Carpet Racing League) circuit, with some of the best road racers in the midwest in attendance.


----------



## dynoman007 (Mar 16, 2003)

*here we go*

im metting the carpet guy in a few hours to lay down the carpet at summitt raceway ...............maybe we can even have a practice nite friday nite wadddduuupppppppppppp.................


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

great news yes maybe we should get going friday night I will check my schedule(sp) and see 

L8R


----------



## dynoman007 (Mar 16, 2003)

*done deal*

carpet is down and ready to practice several were in the house tonite for practice runs ...............


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Yeah, but is the roadcourse down or dohval?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Sweet!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I was at the track yesterday and the place looks awsome. The new panit on the boards with the darker carpet is really going to be nice. Looks like it is going to be a great carpet season. Can't wait to see everyone at the track.

Brian Anthony


----------



## R. Dornseif (Feb 1, 2003)

*road course*

We Dont Need No Stinking Road Course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

road course rules and oval is for the dizzy people that can do road course


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

How many of you Gentlemen are going to come up to Detroit for the first round of the CRL?


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

prolly just the gang of team drivers that come all the time so watch out

tracey


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

All 4.5 of you... Brad counts as a 1/2... ha ha ha


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

yes maybe brad but I should count as 1.5 so we are back up to 5 ha ha


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I hope that the usuall crowd plus a few extra plan to come up. I'll be pushing for all the Detroit guys to come to Ft. Wayne in January. 

Phil and I need to work out the final date.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

well, in that case, it should be 5.5...


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

yes you got that correct


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Ron
Lee Harponme
Tracy (counts as two because running both TC and 1/12th)
Terry (counts as two because running both TC and 1/12th)
Zimmerman?
Mini-Zimmerman?
Ben P?
Mergy?
Brian the Bruse Brother 2?
Does anyone else race in Ft. Wayne? Bring them along, too.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Hammie, the Olsen twins don't count as 2 because they have 2 entries... think about it...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

:lol: <- - - The Olsen twins. :lol: 

 Tracy and Terry are going to smash you, Greg.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

WOW. Unfortunately this half of the bruiser brothers is not going to beable to attend any CRL races until after the football season is over with. 

Keith,
If you make sure the CRL race in the Fort is not the weekend of Jan. 18th (USTC race in Conn.) I'll throw a party at my place.


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

ha ha ha remember what bigbully said.. well think about the evil TWINS "ha ha ha" (in that wicked voice from the movies) we will be coming to get you, but only from the 12th scale rank no touring car sorry


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

*Practice*

So has anyone setup a roadcourse for Friday so I can practice on it tonight?


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

you need it.

hay show up and set it up if needed


----------



## redbaron (Apr 19, 2002)

Anyone got a 12th I can borrow? Hehe.


----------



## dynoman007 (Mar 16, 2003)

*hmmmmm*

yes sir master putterbog we will set up the track so your hindness can come practice................. :dude:


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

LOL! smack talk I love it 

Red: I got a CRC Rev3.1 carpet Knife if you want to use it just say the word just add electrix's servo,esc dat stuff and you ready.

Off to indy Sundee for some NITRO  fun 

Tracey


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

dynoman007 said:


> yes sir master putterbog we will set up the track so your hindness can come practice................. :dude:[/QUOTE
> 
> Whatever HILLbilly


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

i was reading this post, and was wondering: why cant you have a carpet outdoor race for nitro  then us NDS owners can run. i for 1would like to see this happen :thumbsup:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

general pedestr said:


> i was reading this post, and was wondering: why cant you have a carpet outdoor race for nitro  then us NDS owners can run. i for 1would like to see this happen :thumbsup:


It would just tear up the carpet and there would be too much stuff getting on the carpet from the nitro.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Summit Raceway's first club night of the season, this Tuesday, October 7. Open at 4:00 PM, racing at 7:00 PM. 

SARC Members $8.00
non-members $10.00
annual membership $10.00 - good thru 10/01/2004

Everyone racing on Tuesday night gets $2.00 off the following Friday night road course. $2.00 discount offer is valid only for the Friday night of the same week.


----------



## dynoman007 (Mar 16, 2003)

*racing*

for all of you that didnt make it out you missed out we had a blast ......

the track wil be open wed nite from 4-9 for on road practice and thursday nite so everyone can get the cobbwebs off of there stuf lol...

:wave:


----------



## redbaron (Apr 19, 2002)

Dyno,no,no man............ :tongue:


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

WOW, went to the track last night to run a battery pack and I can't believe how nice it is. Top notch! I don't think that there is a bump anywhere in the whole track, not to mention the high traction. It has definitely come a long way since the days of rolling out the carpet EVERY Tuesday. The new people don't know how good they have got it. I would have to say that all the hard work Dale and Phil have put into the track is really showing thanks guys  :wave:


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

yo dave, won't be there tomorrow, gonna roll up to that CRL race. You gonna be able to have that red done by next friday so I can run some mod?? You better bust out a car so I have somebody to run against sucka!


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

It's Tuesday!! Time for road racing again at Summit Raceway. Don't forget our special deal for those racing with us on Tuesday night club night... everyone that races on Tuesday, gets $2 off the following Friday or Saturday night entry fee. Come on out.

Pimpedaccord,
I saw the results from the Detroit CRL race... congrats on taking first in Stock Touring Car!


----------



## dynoman007 (Mar 16, 2003)

*sweet*

gratz on TQ and the win jeff u da man ...............


----------



## Evoracer (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey Mr. dynoman, get in touch so i can yell at you !!!!


----------



## Corey1701 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey everyone,
I am getting my 19T stuff together and will be there to tear it up in the next few weeks. I was wondering what 19T motor is everyone running and what compound tires are hooking up ......... wanna to make sure i can run with ya'll. Thanks for any feedback to help me out. 

Dynoman - what have you been running? Touring or pan ?? 

The pictures of the new track look great - I can't wait to run on it.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

How about $2 off Thursday practice if you raced on Tuesday?


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Thanks Sheath & Dave!

Dave- Thinkin about comin out this friday. You gonna be runnin?


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Switzer's a PIMP, congrats on the CRL win Switzy!


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

thanks Ian! You still runnin down in cincy every sunday??


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpedaccord said:


> thanks Ian! You still runnin down in cincy every sunday??



Normally in Cincy, but we've made and will continue to make a couple trips up to The Gate. I love that place.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm going to be running 12th on friday...who's gonna join me? And then it looks like running at the trophy race at New Castle.


----------



## dynoman007 (Mar 16, 2003)

*welllll*

seems as if a few of us are heading to run at new castle sunday and i know that most are ready for fri nite at summitt 12th should be great ... 

and 19t oval looks like it will be good at summitt sat nite rumor has it ..


----------



## centari5000 (Jul 19, 2003)

hey dynoman tell everybody at summit I said hey 
as soon as things settle down on the home front Ill be up to run a little

harry


----------



## dynoman007 (Mar 16, 2003)

*for sure*

will do harry i saw corey and hes ready to come race with us on the rug ...


big carpet indoor on road sunday for all ............good chance to warm up for cleveland !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Race announcement edited.......

Don't forget the ROAR Region 5 on-road race Friday, Saturday and Sunday, 11/7 thru 11/9. If you can't make it to Lansing, Summit Raceway is also holding a 'Cleveland Warm-up' on the 9th. Good road racing wherever you decide to race.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I take it that we won't see too many of you at the Regionals in Lansing this weekend?

Well, hopefully some of you can make it up the the CRL race on 11/16. Support the other tracks and you'll see more people willing to support your CRL race on January 25th.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Just me as far as I know.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

That blows


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

Keith YGM

Greg you should feel lucky Ron and Lee are not comming after last weekend HA :freak: HA. It was great to see you guys again and we will be up next weekend for lansing fest. 

L8R Tracey :dude: 
Brother of the "Backmarker/Team driver"


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Phil Z. - please send me your phone number by email. [email protected]


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Tracey, let's see what happens when it counts


----------



## THE ONE (Nov 5, 2003)

Greg Anthony said:


> Tracey, let's see what happens when it counts


YEAH ........ what he said !


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

it counts every time... we will be up to lansing so come get some.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

DriverX said:


> it counts every time... we will be up to lansing so come get some.


It only counts if you show up. Why don't you just visit the track that is in your backyard????


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

DriverX said:


> it counts every time... we will be up to lansing so come get some.



See you guys this weekend then?


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

my hands have been smack-ed 

this weekend we will be racing in Fort Wayne on SUNDAY see you there


----------



## BigBully2 (Sep 26, 2003)

Support your region!


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

"Support your region!" yes

why would I want to become a ROAR member if I was running only one time a year? 

last time I was ROAR member was back when we had to, to race at Cleveland besides our local (Ft. Wayne)track is holding a race WArm-up race this Sunday
yes poor planning, but not that I would go anyway...


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

***edit***

Tracey, I'm surprised the offroad gas thing doesn't require ROAR; all the gas onroad stuff does


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> All the anti ROAR guys go to Fort Wayne, all the ROAR members go to Lansing.


I am very pro-ROAR and with a comment like that I will not be racing in Fort Wayne as I guess I won't be allowed to nor do I want to now. I'm not able to go to Regionals due to work and I was going to come and race on sunday but I see no reason to now.

Brian Anthony


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

no nothing I have run since the early 90's was ROAR


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> All the anti ROAR guys go to Fort Wayne, all the ROAR members go to Lansing.


Is that your attitude towards anyone not running at your place? I guess that would explain the less then stellar turnout from the Fort Wayne crowd at the first round of the CRL....


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

Brian: what kinda talk is that I did not say one thing bad about ROAR but if you want to strech it to that then fine maybe I will not race in FORT WAYNE either because I would not want to hurt your WHATEVER so you go to FT. Wayne and race and with a hollier than ROAR ATTITUDE, I think I will find other places to race than with you. 

I do not under stand how you could get that from BENs post either, to me it was a JK but WHATEVER you the man 

TRACEY FOGLESON


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

greg; the poor turn out from Ft Wayne was due to the race date not the attitude I e-mailed Kieth on that subject, besides didn't other people take one race off in the past two years I myself and others have missed 2 CRL events and we will go to the rest this year if welcome 

Poor turn out here in the fort is not due to anything more than a multi day, wrong day type thing you and I talked about this last weekend I am sure we did.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

DriverX said:


> Brian: what kinda talk is that I did not say one thing bad about ROAR but if you want to strech it to that then fine maybe I will not race in FORT WAYNE either because I would not want to hurt your WHATEVER so you go to FT. Wayne and race and with a hollier than ROAR ATTITUDE, I think I will find other places to race than with you.
> 
> I do not under stand how you could get that from BENs post either, to me it was a JK but WHATEVER you the man
> 
> TRACEY FOGLESON


Tracey,

I never quoted what you said nor did I say anything about what you said. Where are you getting my WHATEVER? I've tried to race the past two weeks on friday and no one showed up. 

I guess because I support ROAR Ben wouldn't want me there to race.

Brian


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Tracey, my post was not designated towards you, or anything we talked about last weekend, so don't get your panties all in a twist! It was towards what Ben said. You as well as EVERYONE else more then welcome at all the CRL events, yes, even the "Team Driver's..." ha ha :jest: If I had something to say to you dirctly, i would of PM'd you...



And as for Ben's comments about 

"_All the anti ROAR guys go to Fort Wayne, all the ROAR members go to Lansing_."

Labeling someone just because of where they race at is a bad habit... If you need any proof of that just ask all the folks up in Grand Rapids...


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

OK sorry. not to defend him I think it was a joke 

Ben your on your own


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

:tongue:


----------



## BigBully2 (Sep 26, 2003)

I love all the anger and hostility expressed here! :devil:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

BB2 or would that rather be Xpressed... ha ha ha


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

yes I thought I had that right from the bash Keith posts


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Right, left, who cares! As long as the imfamous "Evil Mr. Floppy Ears" doesn'y get you!


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

you got that sh_t right


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Whoa... let's slow down a bit...
One racer makes an off-the-cuff comment about the "anti-ROAR" racers going to Ft. Wayne, and now the track is "anti-ROAR"? The remarks made by some individuals on this board do not represent the track in any way. If you will check the November race calendar on the Summit Raceway website, you will notice the Region 5 road race promoted, as well as the dates for CRL races #2, #3 and #4. Sunday's race here is just that, a Sunday race in November, so it was called a 'Cleveland Warm-up'. There are a bunch of guys in the Ft. Wayne area that will probably never race at a Roar race, or travel to an out-of-town CRL race. They are just local racers, and this is an opportunity for them to come out on a weekend to race, as well as the more 'seasoned' racers that apparently did not make plans for the ROAR race this weekend. Why they are, or are not going to Lansing is something that is up to each of them... it has nothing to do with the track. The same can be said for the first CRL race of the season. There was no road race scheduled here in Ft. Wayne on the date of that race. If guys didn't go to the CRL race, they just didn't race.
I'm excited about having a CRL race in Ft. Wayne this year, and plan to attend. I have never been to an CRL race previously. That is a personal decision, based upon my family situation at this time. With a teenage son playing high school basketball, my winter weekends are spoken for. As much as I love to race, it's a distant 2nd place compared to that.
All I'm saying is, that attending any race is a personal decision, not a track decision. We're all just trying to get along here the best we can, and find great places to race when we get the chance.


----------



## RONNYRACER (Mar 22, 2003)

Greg, You and Kieth need to understand something regarding the turnout at the first CRL. Fort Wayne wasn't the only ones that didn't go to that race. Chuck and Terry R. were not there, either! Lee and I weren't quite ready yet. Lee was still working on full scale cars and my son and I were still racing go-karts the night before the CRL race. We decided to go run at toledo just to knock the rust off our equipment. We have always supported the CRL races in the past! And we will be at all the rest of them this season. As for the roar issue, we in fort wayne do not have a problem with it. As you know our track is new. We want to stay home this weekand and help Phil out. He mistakenly scheduled a warm-up race this weekend so we're staying here. Lee, Tracey and I try to race at all the tracks within a reasonable driving distance. Kieth should know us well enough that we will support him with the CRL. Everyone misses a race once in a while!!! 

Ron F. :thumbsup:


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> All the anti ROAR guys go to Fort Wayne, all the ROAR members go to Lansing.
> 
> Tracey, I'm surprised the offroad gas thing doesn't require ROAR; all the gas onroad stuff does


Wow oh wow. That was really taken out of context but reading it now I see why, man I did not mean to offend anyone. I guess meant to state what I have observed, basically some guys not attending the regionals b/c of the ROAR membership. That's it. Nothing more. I will edit it to be more PC. Sorry


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Is that your attitude towards anyone not running at your place? I guess that would explain the less then stellar turnout from the Fort Wayne crowd at the first round of the CRL....


No. I should have thought about my wording more. Sorry. I should have said that the ROAR membership requirements make it prohibitive to some racers(oh well). I didn't re-read it before I posted it, was the end of lunch break. Personally I didn't go b/c I was up there the week before for the Midwest Series race and didn't budget for two Detroit trips in a month sorry. I should probably say right now that I can't make the Lansing CRL for family stuff after that I should be able to make all of them. See ya Friday Greg :wave:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

DriverX said:


> you got that sh_t right


 :jest:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ron, i know this!!! duh! I was making comments in regards to what Ben said...

Ben,
Ok, as long as that's how you mean it all's well that ends well..  See you then!


BenPuterbaugh said:


> Wow oh wow. That was really taken out of context but reading it now I see why, man I did not mean to offend anyone. I guess meant to state what I have observed, basically some guys not attending the regionals b/c of the ROAR membership. That's it. Nothing more. I will edit it to be more PC. Sorry


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

DriverX said:


> CRL events and we will go to the rest this year if welcome .


You guys are always welcome to come race with me. I can't wait to run 1/12th scale against Ronny and Lee.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

RONNYRACER said:


> Greg, You and Kieth need to understand Ron F. :thumbsup:


Hold up. Ron - don't put me as part of the Brian and Greg show. Whatever Greg and Brian say in here is their words and have nothing to do with the organizer of the CRL. We missed you at the first one. No hard feelings. I love racing with you guys. The 1/12th scale main would have been really complicated adding the Ft. Wayne crowd. You missed a great race. I just wanted to make sure you guys didn't fall off the face of the earth. See you in two weekends.

GREEN SNOWPLOW


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

you got that s_it right 

spelled diffrent to throw off the TOOLBOX Bro's :wave:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

That's ok, anyone that can find Avilla, IN on the map probably can not spell correctly anyways....


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Summit Raceway and CRL*

One of the deciding factors of Phil and I both agreeing with the idea of racing on-road through the week was to give the local racers the opportunity to race and support the CRL. Both Phil and I realize the importance of the CRL to many of the local racers and Summit Raceway will do whatever we can to support this series. :thumbsup:


----------



## RONNYRACER (Mar 22, 2003)

Dale, racing should be done on weekends. There are only 5 CRL races each season. Only 2 to 4 local racers go to those races and none of them race during the week in fort wayne anyways!!
Ron F.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Phil tells me that the new carpet has arrived. This is quite a move by CRC to make it right. I commend them. Thanks Frank. So, is there anything onroad for this comming Friday evening. I would like to make the trip. It would be "on the way to Cleveland" for me. Any onroad takers for this Friday?


----------



## brian5 (Dec 7, 2002)

If the track is getting new, new carpet installed, will there be any racing this week?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't know exactly when the carpet is scheduled to be replaced, but there will be club night road racing tonight (Tuesday). We hope to get a pretty good turnout ... both 1/12 scale and touring cars. Racing at 7:00. Hope to see you there.


----------



## RONNYRACER (Mar 22, 2003)

davidl, Lee Harpe and I will not be there on friday. Harpe did say he might stop by in his cheerleading outfit to give you some support! You can call Phil Z. and see if he and anyone else will be there. Call 260-471-2722. See ya at the champs! 
Ron F.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

OKAY, Ronnie. I like calling you that cause it makes you sound like a young pup, not the old gezer you really are. I have too many irons in the fire for Friday, so I will see you guys in Cleveland either this weekend or Wednesday.

The Original Old Gezer
David Lee


----------



## RONNYRACER (Mar 22, 2003)

lee, check your private messages! :dude:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Guys , will there be onroad practice on the 24th. the Saturday before the CRL race? Or is that going to be a Oval race that night?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Greg,
I don't know for sure, but I would expect all day Saturday to be practice for the CRL, with possibly a 'club' race that night. I'll check with Phil and Dale at racing tonight, and get back to you here, with an answer.

Scott Heath


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Thanx Scott, i just need to know what days i need to get off work...


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

ah! sorry I had something to say but forget it 

it's rare but I am speachless...

Please disregard above post. and don't read anything in to it


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

WOW :freak:


----------



## DriverX (Dec 10, 2001)

Greg YG PM


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

right back at ya big guy...


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

The Saturday before the CRL race in January will be set up for road course practice.


----------



## dynoman007 (Mar 16, 2003)

*race schedule*

the schedule for the week of the CRL race is as follows ..

tuesday 20th open practice 2-7 SARC race at 7 pm 2 quals and mains 
wednesday 21st closed for clean up and maintenance 
thursday 22 open practice 2-???? 
friday 23 open practice 2-??????? 
saturday 24th open practice 10 am -5pm club race at 5:30 
sunday 25 CRL race open practice from 6 am til 11


for any other info please contact summitt raceway at 260-471-2722


http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway.html


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

*Ron F. Where are you*

Ron,
Where have you been.

Steve D.


----------



## RONNYRACER (Mar 22, 2003)

Steve, where have you been? I've been racing!! Mainly in Toledo, some in Fort Wayne. Have you been going to Cinci or what? CRL race in toledo this weekend. Hear rumors of a track in Indy. Know anything about that?

Ron F.


----------



## Hole Shot (Dec 11, 2003)

Is paragon legal on this carpet track?

Correct me if I'm wrong but the size of the carpet track is 78'X48'?


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Yes it is, and the shop has all brands if you care to run something else.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Hole shot,
The track size is 80 x 36, and as Ben said, Paragon is legal.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

So, was everyone sick in "_da Fort_" this weekend besides Fogie and the Fergies?


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

I'm gonna roll out to ft. wayne tomorrow. What time does it open? 4?

You should roll out too, Greg, so I can bum your batts and run some mod!! lol


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

na, it's a little thing called work I have to do...


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

You need to quit. Much more free time to race! Get your priorities straight!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

sure, just give me your Limitless Mastercard and it's all good


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

pimpedaccord said:


> I'm gonna roll out to ft. wayne tomorrow. What time does it open? 4?
> 
> You should roll out too, Greg, so I can bum your batts and run some mod!! lol


I will take Greg's place. Actually I live aound around the corner from the place. They do open at 4 and racing sometime there after about 7ish or so. I have all of my bro's older stuff so I hope I can keep up.

Brian Anthony


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

pimpedaccord said:


> I'm gonna roll out to ft. wayne tomorrow. What time does it open? 4?
> 
> You should roll out too, Greg, so I can bum your batts and run some mod!! lol


They should be open around 2. The phone number is here 
See ya there.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Tight, see you guys there! Bring your mod C-dan. And hopefully I can figure out how to make runtime, lol

Greg- I haven't graduated yet, so Ben will bring the limitless Mastercard!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Bling-Bling....


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I woke up today with the flu. Sorry I won't be able to make it tonight.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Dude, take 2 shots of Paragon and you'll be feeling alot better by the 2nd qualifier!


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Dude, take 2 shots of Paragon and you'll be feeling alot better by the 2nd qualifier!


I wish! Do you think niftech will work?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

na, leaves a aftertaste


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Planning on coming sunday. Bring your mod sedan Ben! Tell LoJack to also.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

pimpedaccord said:


> Planning on coming sunday. Bring your mod sedan Ben! Tell LoJack to also.


 Won't be able to do that one either. Next Tuesday.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Pimpin,

Looks like I am a go for sunday now. I'm going to get some mod stuff from my bro so we can run mod. We might need to find one more to play with though. Dave is the brokomo up for it???

Brian


----------



## dynoman007 (Mar 16, 2003)

*ouch*

man thats cold B ...... lol yeppers i guess if thats the way we are gonna roll im up for it .....i will need someone to resolder my motor at the 3 min mark tho ......................


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

dynoman007 said:


> man thats cold B ...... lol yeppers i guess if thats the way we are gonna roll im up for it .....i will need someone to resolder my motor at the 3 min mark tho ......................


You need to get a hold of the new Orion motor. 20 runs before you need to do anything to it and that is with a 8X2.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Can't find them anywhere for like 2 months though...


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

pimpedaccord said:
 

> Can't find them anywhere for like 2 months though...


But I've got some!!!!!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Who has some?? :tongue:


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

You know anywhere that has them? I've got that 'stock' throttle finger and my motors unsolder themselves after 3 minutes, lol


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

http://www.stormerhobbies.com/


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Sold out of Orion's and Peaks, just like everybody.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

oh, that's right i bought them... Thanks for letting me use your Mastercard!


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

lol, sucka!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

dude, you need to get out the corn fields of Ada a little more often and come out and play... bring that c-dan up to Mi and run some mod...


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Hobby hub is 3 hours one way. WAY too far for a club race!


----------



## dynoman007 (Mar 16, 2003)

*all good*

http://www.team-orion.ch/global/global_news.asp?id=2195


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

pimpedaccord said:


> You know anywhere that has them? I've got that 'stock' throttle finger and my motors unsolder themselves after 3 minutes, lol


Very few places, Great Planes and Horizon don't have any listed in stock yet. I would think the only places would be overseas, but the places I know of I couldn't even get them there. They put out so many to make them legal for some event and there haven't been any since is I think how the story goes.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Very few places, Great Planes and Horizon don't have any listed in stock yet. I would think the only places would be overseas, but the places I know of I couldn't even get them there. They put out so many to make them legal for some event and there haven't been any since is I think how the story goes.


There are places over here that have had them. Most were sold at and still will be till about mid jan from what I have heard from talking to people. The endbells are made in Switerland and all the arms are wound in Cali so it takes awhile to get all the parts in one place. They never had to make so many of them to be legal you don't have to do that with R/C stuff like real cars. They decided to send out all the motors they had done already rather then to wait around to do full shippments. I know my brother got his through Stormer Hobbies but that was before Cleveland and I know they are all out of them now.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I have also got some brushes and springs, and another motor about a week ago... I guess the early bird get's the worm... ha ha


----------



## dynoman007 (Mar 16, 2003)

*check with me tuesday*

i will have a few orion things in tuesday not sure what all that includes..


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

We got the new orion brush springs (subject to confirmation by toolbox jr)! woohoo!


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Any mod sedan this tuesday?? Keep me posted!


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Yeah we'll run mod if you come up.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Wish you woulda let me know yesterday!! How bout next tuesday?


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I haven't been checking this board too much lately. E-mail me at work and I'll see it, but whenever you want to come up we'll run it. I think the plan is once we can all get our hands on the new orion motor to run it all the time.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

I'll be out tomorrow night, bring your mod sedans!

Sent you an email Ben...


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Ok Mod C-dan tuesday.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

This coming Sunday, January 18th, begins our week of road course racing, leading up to the 4th leg of the CRL on January 25th.
Sunday 18th. - Road course race
Monday - open practice
Tuesday - SARC Club race
Wednesday - closed
Thursday - open practice
Friday - open practice
Saturday - open practice all day, 'club' race that night
Sunday - Carpet Racing League race #4 - 10:00 AM


----------



## mckeller (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey guys. I live in Indy and I come to Fort Wayne to visit family once or twice a month. Right now I only race at a local indoor dirt track Planet RC. I am looking to get a pan car and was just wanting some input on what most guys at your track race with? Do you guys race 4wd like the xxxs and TC3?
Thanks for the any input.


----------



## dynoman007 (Mar 16, 2003)

*touring cars*

the most popular is the tc3 factory team kit .........


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

sheath said:


> This coming Sunday, January 18th, begins our week of road course racing, leading up to the 4th leg of the CRL on January 25th.
> Sunday 18th. - Road course race
> Monday - open practice
> Tuesday - SARC Club race
> ...


Sorry for the redundent post (also in CRL), but... 
Don't forget that doors need to be open on Sunday morning by 7:30 a.m. for the CRL race. Practice and sign up closes at 9:30 and the first race is to hit the line at 10 a.m. In the event of a snow storm, the Ft. Wayne track and I will determine whether to start 1 hour later to be fair. If you have any doubt about getting there berore sign-up closes, please call ahead and register.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Check out who was caught hanging out with Mike Reedy and Gil Losi Jr. at the Snowbirds!!
Summit R/C Raceway website


----------



## BigDogRacing (Feb 13, 2004)

Man this place is DEAD!!! I leave and it's back to that same ol' fuddy duddy boring stuff!!! I guess I need to come back up there and liven things up again!! :thumbsup:  :devil: 

Anybody been back to the shake joint?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

BigDogRacing said:


> Man this place is DEAD!!! I leave and it's back to that same ol' fuddy duddy boring stuff!!! I guess I need to come back up there and liven things up again!! :thumbsup:  :devil:
> 
> Anybody been back to the shake joint?


Not since you danced that babe away from us brotha man!


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Back to work!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Had fun*

Had a great time racing with you guys tuesday. :thumbsup: Probably been 6 weeks since I got to race because of working on the slot track and other projects. Somebody went home with tire tracks on top top of their car  when I launched over em at the end of the straigtaway in the main but other than that I didn't bang into stuff to bad.  Thanks for coming to the raceway tuesday, I'm really looking forward to racing again. Don't forget we got a big road race coming up march 21.


----------



## drowlett (Mar 8, 2004)

*"new" to racing*

Hey all,
I'm kinda "new" to racing and will be joining you at the track within the next few months. I just bought a car and would like to know if my BC112C Tekin battery charger will charge 3000 NiMH batts? If not, what kind of AC/DC charger would give me the "hot" setup. (besides a Competition Electronics $5billion charger that Karl pawned his car for...)

Hey Wally!! Yeah you heard right. I'm Back!! Mark may not be far behind!

See ya soon!
Dan


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

*Dan & Mark*

Womack and I knew you two would be back as soon as we put those controllers in your hands! Good to have you back! The 112c will work for now but charge the new 3300s at P0 and 5 amps. Watch their temperature. I bought a decent newer charger that was DC only and spliced it into the back of my 112 to power it. The 112 has a 12 or 14 amp power supply in it. See you guys tomorrow night. You be joining us at Peanuts II afterwards for the customary wings and beer?

-Sean


----------



## drowlett (Mar 8, 2004)

Dunno if I can make it for a couple months. My wife is going in for a major surgery on Wednesday. I will be taking care of her and the kids for 4 - 8 weeks. But, seriously, I did just buy a TC3 Factory Team car. So, I will be back soon!

We'll try to make it tomorrow to visit though. Maybe wings even!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Dan you got PM


----------



## drowlett (Mar 8, 2004)

You got one back. :thumbsup:


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Karl's sponsored by Team Pell these days drowlett.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

we should all hit a real race this year. How about the F1 race in Indy? Womack and I go every year and get infield tickets. Cheap, and you can go to different parts of the track. We should get the SARC (Summt) crew out to see how the real guys run.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

ROFLMAO!! Team Pell... ouch... He needs a PC to defend himself with...


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Ben check your voice mail...


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey drowlett, thats good news about ya comin back. Phil still has that little white trailer, maybe he'll let Mark pull it around next time we get a snow storm just for old times sake. :lol:


----------



## drowlett (Mar 8, 2004)

Ben,
What was the site you were talking about besides ebay for buying/selling RC stuff?


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

here 
or 
here


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sheath/wallyworld,
The Sunday roadcourse is on the 14th or the 21st?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Hustler,
Roadcourse on the 21st.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

What time brother?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry, I guess I didn't post anything about the race on this thread. My bad.

Sunday March 21st.
Doors open at 9:00 AM, Racing at Noon.
$12 entry, second class $8
Stock touring
Mod touring
Stock 1/12
Mod 1/12

Flyer is available HERE


----------



## resormar (Mar 8, 2004)

*Power Supply*

Ben Dude I screwed up and posted this out on the main OnRoad Racing but anyway. When Dan and I were at the club race Tuesday you said something about a power supply that was like 40.00 and we would have to add a power cable to it. Do you have anymore info on that a website or something. 

Thanks 

Mark


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

resormar said:


> Ben Dude I screwed up and posted this out on the main OnRoad Racing but anyway. When Dan and I were at the club race Tuesday you said something about a power supply that was like 40.00 and we would have to add a power cable to it. Do you have anymore info on that a website or something.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mark


Mark,
Just go delete the other post...


----------



## resormar (Mar 8, 2004)

*Delete post*

Ok sounds good but any idea how to delete the thread? I look at Amazon for Delete Tread for Dummies but no luck. ha ha


----------



## drowlett (Mar 8, 2004)

hey ben, you still have those batts from brad? I do want them and I'll give $90 for 3 packs. Thanks man


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

Do you have a novice class for us oval racers who are coming up sunday to turn right ?
just kidding we'll give it a try and see how fun the road course is.

any help on a 12L3 
r/o
oil 
tires
spring
ya you know all the good stuff to get me around the track.
I know it will be my driving skills (or lack of) that will result in a good lap.

also any info on a TC3 (i should get one of these cars to work)
springs 
oil
r/0 with a 88 spur
tires
samething from above 

later
jason

ps thanks for any help ( not you Phillip Zimmerman Jr.) just kidding see you saturday i may run touring oval with you and will get out of your way when you pass me. ha h a


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Jason, for the 12L3 you will need to run a 1.70 to 1.73 rollout if using a monster stock motor. Tires are Jaco or CRC purple fronts and grey rears. Shock oil should be 30 or 35 wt. Use Associated .022 springs on the old style Ass. front end. If you do use the new reactive caster front end set it up with no reactive caster. Ass. supplies blocks for that in the kit. I recommend the old front end though! Use the thicker .075 T-bar.
Good luck!!

Ron Ferguson


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Ron,
Man, that's my car! But yet I'm still about 5 laps down to you guys. But then again, there are guys my exact height and weight making millions of dollars in the NFL. Maybe I need to do more than just match the numbers.  Sean and I had a great run Tuesday. There was less than a lap difference between us the entire last heat and the whole main.
Jason, looking forward to racing with you again on the road course.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

jason crist said:


> Do you have a novice class for us oval racers who are coming up sunday to turn right ?
> just kidding we'll give it a try and see how fun the road course is.
> 
> any help on a 12L3
> ...


NOVICE???? Maybe that is my problem I should race novice mod oval. Just playin. Do what fergie said and have fun. I won't be around for a couple of weeks as I am visiting home in MI and then spending this weekend and next week in Cleveland for nats. 

Brian Anthony
Pole Position Batteries
John's BSR Racing Tires


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks for the help Ron 
i'll do what you said but I'm alot like shealth
my car looks like everyone else's but doesn't run like everyone else's

thanks and see everyone this weekend


last thing TC3 set-up help?

oil
springs
tires
ect.

later
jason


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Jason
Blackstock's TC3 setup for Cleveland is on the Associated site. It is about dead on for TC Stock. But we run Purple/Orange front and Purple rear tires.
Scott
Tuesday night was a lot of fun. I have been away for 4 years and it was good to run that close to someone again... and win... lol Good times brotherman! 
Now I have to catch the Thompson Twins (Karl and Ben).

-Sean


----------



## blueracer55 (Dec 23, 2003)

I',m coming with crist. but talk for ur self jason. i'm used to turning rt. i just hope it's alot more fun than dirt. 
jason maybe we should run our oval cars for on-road lol.
see ya guys sat. and sun.
paul huntington


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I'll let Brad know. He also has a bunch of tires for $13 a pair.
here's links to the power supplies I was talking aboot
like mine 
not like mine but they work too 
heres a good setup 
I also have a Pyramid 25 amp PS with adjustable voltage that I could sell for $60 shipped  

here's a good starting point:

front
f-0 block
yellow spring
2 piston
60wt
4 caster
losi steering block (important!)
rear tower spaced up .050" inside hole (or just use front tower and outer hole for now)
inside hole on arm
Upper outer camber link
Buds .078" sway bar (important!)
4mm ride height
1 mm up travel
1.5 degree camber

rear 
f block instead of r (important!)
r-2+2 block (important!)
purple spring
2 piston 
40 wt
short WB
Outer hole on tower and arm
upper inner camber link
4 mm ride height
2-3 mm up travel
1.5 deg camber

R/O=1.00-1.04"

Using 3 pistons will make it much easier to drive as will r-3+2 blocks or AE steering blocks


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Whats up with this? Everybody talked out? Just catching your breath? Sound off like you got a pair!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Had somebody mention last night at the raceway about running 19T motors in touring cars. Anybody else with enough hair on their chest interested? :dude:


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

wallyworld said:


> Had somebody mention last night at the raceway about running 19T motors in touring cars. Anybody else with enough hair on their chest interested? :dude:


How aboot 'run what ya brung'?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Got a mod I can borrow Ben?


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Hustler said:


> Got a mod I can borrow Ben?


Yep; 10Tx1?


----------



## lee (Nov 22, 2003)

Is there on road racing this sunday at Summit.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Run what ya brung. Funny you should say that Mr Putterball. Just so happens I got me a brushless just sittin in my car just a waiten to mix it up with you guys.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

wallyworld said:


> Run what ya brung. Funny you should say that Mr Putterball. Just so happens I got me a brushless just sittin in my car just a waiten to mix it up with you guys.


Bring it.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

lee said:


> Is there on road racing this sunday at Summit.


You've bumped your head!!! :freak:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

fergie said:


> You've bumped your head!!! :freak:


Well last we had talked we were going to run roadcourse every Sunday in April, but I was told last Tuesday that this isn't the case. .So does this mean we aren't running Sunday roadcourse in the fall either?

-Sean


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Sean, you got pm.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey Lee, how's that skirt fitting, since you don't wear the pants in your relationship anymore?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Skirt or not he's faster than you...


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Back at ya Ron


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Hustler, first off, who are you, and secondly... I'm sure he's a big boy, and can answer for himself... were you even at Homer? :dude:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Greg, it is Sean, from FTW, we did the Showgirls deal here. I was out of town for Homer and I know what you are talking about. I was just ribbing you... you're cool brotherman, don't sweat me, ok?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

ok, now I know... hehehe


----------



## lee (Nov 22, 2003)

Hey Greg . A blind squirel finds a nut every once and a while. hahahaha.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Yo Ben. Bring that mod motor in that tourin car again. This week when we get to the main I'll be braced for take - off!!!!!!! My youngin will run mod too if he can make it.


----------



## drowlett (Mar 8, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> My youngin will run mod too if he can make it.


Youngin? He still races? Haven't seen him in years. He should be some tough competition.  

j/k :lol:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

References to Youngins and small forest animals really tips our hats to us being in Indiana. Boy, am I proud...


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Did you guys see that the new 12L4 is on the Associated website?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks very nice. No more hacking up my chassis trying to file those battery slots just right.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Greg, you laughing at the filing of the chassis or at the Hoosierism?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

gee, do you guys done there not even know which is funny?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Sure we do. I've been laughing all afternoon, and we can type too.


----------



## drowlett (Mar 8, 2004)

Hustler said:


> and we can type too.


LOL Sean :lol: :lol:


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey boys and girls, I won't be able to make it out to race on Tuesday night. High school track season is starting, and there is a meet that night. I'll probably talk to Phil or Dale before then, but if Karl is there, he can probably enter racers and run the computer for the night. I also have meets the next 2 weeks also, so I may be done for the month of April.


----------



## drowlett (Mar 8, 2004)

What time you guys start? I could probably run it if someone shows me the basics. :tongue:


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Starts at 7:00. Karl, Dale or Phil would know. I'm not sure who else would show up on tuesday night that knows how.
Nice avitar... is that before or after you went de-caf?


----------



## drowlett (Mar 8, 2004)

No, its me after I quit drinking a gallon of Mountain Dew per day!
:freak: 
:tongue:


----------



## centari5000 (Jul 19, 2003)

hey yall thought I would jump in here real quick. I am tryin to sell my triple xs and my tc3. neither one have electronics. both come with two bodies and the tc3 has some xtras. Sorry bout soundin like a salesman just tryin to get rid of them before I move. If anyone is intrested you can pm me or email me at [email protected]

harry boggs


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

So we slip to page two??


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Maybe you did. I was still on page one. I guess my reading skills are lacking.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Atleast you can type.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I hear a rumor that we have a group of racers that want to run F1 this indoor season. Anyone out there with ideas or more info on how you would like to do it? I happen to have a Tamiya f201 in my hands now, so I'd be interested.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sheath said:


> I happen to have a Tamiya f201 in my hands now, so I'd be interested.


Jeez Scott, you are too talented if you can type and hold the F201 too! Big hands I guess. Boy, I was shocked to finally see this thread back on page one... then I looked at the calendar and realized no one will be reading this for atleast two more months.  

Dale, Karl, Jason, and I were talking about starting a Tuesday night F1 class. F1 followed by wings and beer! My general idea is to start with the stock kit, a stock motor and Type-A tires, to keep costs down. We will eventually have to talk about modifications, will we keep it TCS? ...spec batteries and/or motors? The idea is for each person to take an actual team and paint their cars up like it. Dale has a Ferrari, Karl wants McLaren, Jason wants Renault, and I want BAR Honda or Williams (I don't really care). I was thinking we could run two races a month with a points chase and the other two weeks would be practice.

This will be fun for me as I plan on refocusing my efforts on 12th scale and running on Sundays with the fast guys. We can run cars that we don't have to worry about too much, get seat time and not worry about banging up some expensive equipment. How about some input, whatcha guys think?

-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Keep in mind that this will seriously impact anyone's racing program to the tune of several hundred bucks. That's a lot of tires and motors. I think we'd all be better off concentrating on our main race programs than getting sidetracked. I'll run my TC on the Tuesday's that I make it out for even if it's just me (there'll be at least one other car in my heat, I'm sure  

f1 car $150
3 spec batts $75
sport esc $50
Servo $70
Parts $50-100

Total: $395-445 

**** I don't mean to slam your post I'm just stating what* I think*


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

For the first time in my life agree with Ben. The turn out is low as it is now and I think we can attract new racers as they see they can get help because everyone runs that class or the majority do. When you have too many classes it always ends up being few racers in each. 

They run a similiar class to this at Lazer Raceway in MI. You might want to look at that thread and see the rules they use.

And Ben I will sell you 3 servos for 70 bucks that will work just fine. My 12th scale servo doesn't even retail for that much.

Brian


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I think you could use a better servo! I saw you replied and thought 'Brian's going to contradict everything I just said'; glad to see I was wrong. Use that money on your 1/12 scaler Sean.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Xpressman said:


> They run a similiar class to this at Lazer Raceway in MI. You might want to look at that thread and see the rules they use... When you have too many classes it always ends up being few racers in each.


Yeah, I know. Thanks, I was all over that thread. Do you remember the attendance on Tuesdays?? There were only a few of us in the first place. then you guys got bored with the local TC guys so you started running mod to get away from them. A lot of experienced guys won't even run with the newbies because they crash so often. 

Nobody besides Scott ran 12th scale, you and I only ran 12th a handful of times. So your saying everyone should be forced to run TC? With the amount of focus I want to commit to 12th scale I can't run the TC3 with Ben and Karl. It would require too much effort. I would rather focus that effort into trying to catch up to Ferguson and Harp. Then on Tuesdays I can relax and run the F1 w/o any pressure.



BenPuterbaugh said:


> I don't mean to slam your post I'm just stating what I think... Use that money on your 1/12 scaler Sean.


Don't sweat my budget brotherman! You, of all people, shouldn't talk to me about focusing on one class, Mr. "I have two aftermarket versions of the TC3, a NTC3, a MF truck and (that other nitro tourer I can't remember right now)". You have more cars than Karl. I am dumping three cars and a lot of other junk. This will leave a lot of room for the new 12L4 and... what? I am not going to run 12th on Tuesdays with two other people, there is no point. 

So what excuse do I have to get wings and beer? Hello!! F1 thanks! What is going to attract more people on Tuesday nights? I don't have the first clue, but if we don't change some stuff up what do you think is going to happen to Tuesday nights. I'll give you a clue, what are you doing now? Its Tuesday isn't it? Plus the track wallet is all about this class, so it will get some support. Pass or fail it is worth trying. You just don't want to have to get another car! Neither do I, but I don't see another way we will run on Tuesdays without taking away from Sundays.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

What about trying to invite new racers with the Trinity T-spec cars??? It is also a class at Cleveland this year. Might be an inexpensive way to get some new racers.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

The T-spec thing sounds great. $129.99 for a car with motor, battery and body. With one of the Radio/ESC packages available and an inexpesive or used charger, you could be racing for about $250. Dale has wanted to check out the T-spec racer as an entry level class since they were introduced. 

I guess I see the F1 thing as a group of guys that are already racing, wanting to try something different on Tuesday, along with their class of choice. It's a car I can stick a battery in, run it and have a ball, and pretty much leave it sit as-is until the next heat.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

The NTC3 is getting sold in pieces as we speak, the MF truck may not be far behind-except it might not be worth ditching. You're right; I don't want another car, esp a really really slow one(Maybe a Revo though, but then again that's not really really slow). It just isn't my thing. Maybe y'all should look into one of these

http://www.hotwheels.com/us/product.asp?category_type_id=7&id=12496&category_id=7574

I don't care how big your budget is Sean, you will need every last penny in motors, tires, and the tough one- batteries to catch Ron and Lee. Not to mention wheel time with the car you will be catching them with. 
A trinity car for beginners? LOL Someone might want to check on parts for that car. There's none at Great Planes yet, and there probably won't be judging by the whopping 13 parts listed under suspension parts, most of those for dead cars."It looks like a good deal on the back of the magazine- though" LOL


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Now that Ben and Brian are back to disagreeing I think the world will spin on its axis again... I am not for ANY Trinity car.

Ben,
You have very valid points. I will have to witness a miracle to catch Ron and Lee this winter. I am not dreaming that big of a dream yet. There is a lot of building to do before that. My point is the TC3 is a labor intensive unit. I had to put out a lot of effort to run on the same lap with you and Karl. That effort won't be available this year, so there is no point in running third all year and damaging my 12th effort. 

The F1 thing is something we did with the F103 back before SARC went to the Armory. If this new F201 isn't as quick or cool then I want no part of it. I am sure Scott would let me test crash.... I mean test drive...his.

No matter which way we go I will need a car to run on Tuesdays... What do you suggest?

-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I don't know. I will be running the TC on Tuesday. Will this be the year when we finally put away the stock motors for good at the club? The Orion rev motors are still getting great reviews as far as time between comm, brush maint. One idea that we keep coming back to is 19T+ speed with much less maintenance than a laydown brush system takes (which is a real drag on *Tuesday*). Orion makes a 14x2 that is supposed to be able to go several weeks w/o maintenance in a TC; or they are coming out with endbell kits and we could throw one of those on an adjustable timing 19T. Why not spend a few bucks on one of those and run it in the Tc you already have? Your TC3 just needs a little more work anyway, why not finish it? F1 might be a good thing for some people in the end and I'm sure Kral will get one if there's a class running, it's just not what I need right now, I'll take extra wheel time with my TC, thanks.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

F1 sounds great!! we could use the batterys we already have 3300's and run 19T motor what a blast cannot wait.

seth


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

I say mod 12th.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

pimpedaccord said:


> I say mod 12th.


So are you saying you actually have a 12th scale then?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

pimpedaccord said:


> I say mod 12th.


Bring it brotherman! Just don't jack our TV again! I already talked to a local fast guy, he suggested we keep our L3s to run mod on Tuesdays if all else fails. If you are serious then we may have a plan. I won't appreciate getting lapped as many times as I probably will, but I'll be laughing while it happens.

-Sean


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Xpressman said:


> So are you saying you actually have a 12th scale then?


I thought you were gonna give me one to run?

I'll probably get a L4 to play around with... By the way, stolen TV's work the best!


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey, what's up guys? I just want to add my two cents worth on the F1 issue. I am really lookimg forward to getting one. I believe that 19 turn would be a great place to start. The kit stock motors S*#K. The car can't get out of it's own way. Run rubber tires, batteries that we already have, 19 turn, pick your driver from current F1 drivers, and paint your car like that drivers. But pick your driver early, because we won't have 5 Michael Schumachers running. There can only be two McClaren's, two Williams etc. Some of the drivers have already been picked. Dale has Michael. I have Kimi. Sean has Montoya I think, but he may have to paint his car in McClaren colors. :devil: 

I will say that F1 is alot of fun. The cars look really cool and they are fun to drive.

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

kgwomack said:


> I have Kimi.
> 
> 
> Karl


Does this say it all? Karl, you make it too easy sometimes... 'ya know they have a shot for that right?

Actually, my idea was for each person to start the team. They would automatically be the #1 driver. If someone comes in later and wants to run that manufacturer's car then they would have to be the #2 driver. There will be no #3 or #4. If the #1 driver doesn't care what car they do or there is a conflict, I am sure they will be able to come to an arrangement over a beer.  

By stock motor, I meant the 27 turn Monster, not the kit Ma-poochi. I am up for the 19 turn, but I want to run longer than 5 minutes and I want to keep the costs down. I would also like to do a 1 motor rule for the night. No turning the comm or replacing the brushes, or suffer a 1 lap penalty. Of course if there is a problem, we could just start the car from the driver's stand or the back of the field. This is true to the FIA regulations and ensures we get beer and wings before midnight!!  


sheath said:


> I guess I see the F1 thing as a group of guys that are already racing, wanting to try something different on Tuesday, along with their class of choice. It's a car I can stick a battery in, run it and have a ball, and pretty much leave it sit as-is until the next heat.


Scott's point about having a relatively wrench free night is cool when we have a limited amount of time already. This is exactly why I thought this class would be cool. Close racing, realistic looking cars, open wheel, less maintenance, more beer. :thumbsup: 

Are we sensing a pattern yet? 

-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

You forgot more money for another car. We can do the same thing with the touring car except we already have the car. Do what you want though, it's just my .02; I just keep thinking of the story aboot the guy that showed up at 'Honda house' in chatham in the full ferrari race suit with helmet.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Just like to make a comment on the T-Spec racer. All the concerns about this car I can understand do to Trinity's past history with their cars. But I know from talking to other track owners that have oval track racing how important entry level cars ( Bolink Legends, gearbox truck, etc.) are to they're programs and I also believe this could be the entry level type car that could help get on-road racing to take off at Summit Raceway. This is a ready-to-run touring car that comes with motor, body, spec battery pack, threaded shocks, and many other features that come on the more expensive cars for about $130.00. Also important to new racers is the durability this car is said to have and when we talk to interested customers in the hobby shop we can tell them we run this car *Box Stock! *This means no purchasing foam tires, one ways, spring sets, etc. When you are trying to get a new customer into racing all these things are usually what are most important. From what I have heard they are going to have a class for these cars at cleveland this year and I plan on learning everything I possibly can about them before the indoor season starts so if you have any imformation about these cars please let me know. I am looking forward to the indoor on-road racing season and am hearing a lot of positive things that I believe will make on-road racing successful at Summit Raceway this coming season. Thanks, Dale (wallyworld).


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I think if we define success as the number of racers that turn out for roadcourse then we still have growing to do, but I think the most important thing will be to stick to the program. If we have a small turnout one Sunday or Tuesday b/c everyone is doing something else on the same day it doesn't mean that the next week the roadcourse night is turned into oval practice night. Not much is more aggravating than packing up your stuff taking it to the track expecting the track you want to run on to be there and finding something else. 

**just my $.02


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Keep throwing 2 cents in and you'll have enough to buy a T-spec!!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

pimpedaccord said:


> Keep throwing 2 cents in and you'll have enough to buy a T-spec!!


hahahaha

I think there are going to be a lot of people running T-spec at Cleveland. I just haven't heard who will all be allowed to particpate in it if they limit it at all.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Masami said he's gonna run it.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

pimpedaccord. What's the latest on Toledo's track? I heard someone's bought it. If ya know anything let us know.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

pimpedaccord said:


> Keep throwing 2 cents in and you'll have enough to buy a T-spec!!


I know; somebody had one on ebay with a 'buy it now' of 0.25, at that rate I could just buy several kits and not have to buy parts from 'shopatron'


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> You forgot more money for another car. We can do the same thing with the touring car except we already have the car. Do what you want though, it's just my .02; I just keep thinking of the story aboot the guy that showed up at 'Honda house' in chatham in the full ferrari race suit with helmet.


...mental note, cancel order for fire suit and helmet, not as cool as I had first thought... 

Ben, just say, "Bahumbug!" and get it done with.

Regardless of what class we run, Tuesday nights need a points chase and a quick, on time program where everyone has the time to marshall and get their ride going too. I would also like wings and beer before 11PM...


-Sean


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is my opinion on how we should run Tuesday nights:

1) Start at 7:00. That means first heat on the line, marshalls in place at 7:00. That means name on the sign-up sheet, race fee paid by 6:45. A late entry or 2 can be handled in the last 15 minutes, but not half the night's racers.

2) A set time between rounds. For example 1 hour. If heat 1, round 1 starts at 7:00, heat 1, round 2 will be expected to be on the line to start at 8:00, and the mains at 9:00. It shouldn't matter if we run 2 heats or 5 heats in a round, because you will still have the 1 hour, start-to-start. As I said, 1 hour is an example. If that does not give enough time for everyone, then make it 65 or 70 minutes, start-to-start. 7:00, 8:10, 9:20 would be the start times for 70 minute rounds. 

I'm open for comments or other suggestions.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Wallyworld,

Yes Toledo has been bought and is now under a different name but it has not been said offically as to all the info. I'm sure all will know when all the info is out there.


I think the hour per round sounds good. The biggest probloem is going to be charging batteries and people are just going to have to remember to start charging for the next round BEFORE they go out. I think the majority of the waiting last season was due to not being charged and then guys making a big deal of it when there is a way around it. A long as the same format is followed and once people get used to it the program should run smoothly.

Brian


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Xpressman said:


> A long as the same format is followed and once people get used to it the program should run smoothly.
> 
> Brian


Absolutely! Maybe we should define some classes before the start of the season and hang fliers? Gee, has that been done before? Seriously, advertise on site, 12th mod and stock, TC mod and stock, F1, and even T-spec if you like. Set the agenda (start time, # of rounds, etc...) and execute. Scott's idea is sound.

Brian, YGPM.

-Sean


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Hustler said:


> Absolutely! Maybe we should define some classes before the start of the season and hang fliers? Gee, has that been done before? Seriously, advertise on site, 12th mod and stock, TC mod and stock, F1, and even T-spec if you like. Set the agenda (start time, # of rounds, etc...) and execute. Scott's idea is sound.
> 
> Brian, YGPM.
> 
> -Sean


Well Sean, the e-mail account that you sent a e-mail to has mail. If you want to send me something send it to [email protected].


muaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Xpressman said:


> Well Sean, the e-mail account that you sent a e-mail to has mail. If you want to send me something send it to [email protected].
> 
> 
> muaaaahhhhhhh


PM =Private Message... not email big guy... you do know how to use your PM features, right?

-Sean


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Hustler, in your last two posts you forgot to mention "beer". Are you feeling ill?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

I just figured I had already gotten my point across... beer, OK? LOL Are you in for 12 mod on Tuesday nights if Jeff "I compulsively steal TVs" Swizzla' shows up? Beer, wings and more beer. There, that makes up for the other two now...

-Sean


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I am game for 2 classes on carpet maybe 3:

Stock TC
Stock 12th and maybe 19t TC with either a Reedy quad 19t or a Chameleon 2 19t

Any classes other then that I see as not worth while for me as they are not run at other track or races I travel to so are an added cost. I might add a T-spec once they say the finally rules for Cleveland.


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks like from what I've been reading that there is a big interest in an F-1 class. Now we just need to figure out some rules.

Jason


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

So far, we have agreed to: Tamiya F201 based car, not necessarily TCS-legal, 19 turn fixed-can motor limit, no removing the motor on race night, any battery, hopefully Type A tires only or a spec tire, no tire warmers!, a points chase for driver and manufacturer's championships, and the body must be in pre-approved and current F1 team colors. 

What we haven't gotten down yet is; what weeks will be points paying or not, number of events that equals a season, length of each heat, number of cars allowed per heat and how to penalize the field so that our Schumacher representative can be as dominant as the real deal is... just kidding Dale! :jest: 

Thoughts? ...other than Ben's?  ..........................( oh yeah, hey ferguson!......beer)

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

since so many of us our going to be needing cars has any one looked into maybe a group discount?

- Jason


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Cyrul bought the Toledo track and I guess they will run on sundays.

I just got the 12th scale, so now I just gotta build it around the 9 single! Do you guys have any idea when your starting the season?


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Thats OK Hustler, I'll probably need all the help I can get. Oh yeh, I heard your buying the beer for the winners at Peanuts every tuesday night. Brother, you are all right!!!!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Dale, I am always good for a pitcher of Miller Lite! When are we going to start the indoor season? Dale, ask Nick how many F201s would have to be bought at one time to get a healthy discount please?

Hey, TV Man, you going to drive over and kick 12th scale butt on Tuesday nights this fall?

-Sean


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Hustler said:


> Dale, I am always good for a pitcher of Miller Lite


Sissy girlie beer.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

LOL, Its cheap... and you SHOULD be drinking light beer!! :tongue: 

-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

T-spec parts are in stock at Horizon; BTW what's the T stand for?

1. Toolbox
2. Turd
3. Toy
4. Tuesday
5. Trinity





















JUST KIDDING. Kind of.

Have to take a look at the rules when they come out. It might be interesting as far as the big race goes kind of like the tamiya/hpi/kyosho races.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Look who's talking; LOL



Hustler said:


> LOL, Its cheap... and you SHOULD be drinking light beer!! :tongue:
> 
> -Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Hustler said:


> So far, we have agreed to: Tamiya F201 based car, not necessarily TCS-legal, 19 turn fixed-can motor limit, no removing the motor on race night, any battery, hopefully Type A tires only or a spec tire, no tire warmers!, a points chase for driver and manufacturer's championships, and the body must be in pre-approved and current F1 team colors.
> 
> What we haven't gotten down yet is; what weeks will be points paying or not, number of events that equals a season, length of each heat, number of cars allowed per heat and how to penalize the field so that our Schumacher representative can be as dominant as the real deal is... just kidding Dale! :jest:
> 
> ...


You forgot the third party officiating panel on rule compliance


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Look who's talking; LOL


LOL! Ouch! I still don't tip THOSE scales! ...do I?  

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I think Nick's sell's car kits slightly above his cost so I would be surprised if we could do any better than the $156.00 tax included that I had heard but I will check. I talked to Eric and Matt saturday and they are going to do the F1 cars and they think they want to run Toyota. Seth and I Ferrari. What about you guys? I should have some information soon on when we will start our indoor on-road season.


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

I've got the Renault Team filled. Just need to get the cars.

-Jason


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Wallyworld,
Sean and I are going with the BAR Honda, and I believe that Jason Pfieffer and a co-worker of his are going with the Renault. We need to recruit another McLaren driver to team up with Karl.
I'm dropping off copies of the August race calendar at the track today (Tuesday) at lunch time. It's already posted on the website.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

See there.... just as I post, we have a confirmed Renault team.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Alright, Dale and Seth are #1 & 2 in the Ferrari's, Karl is #1 McLaren, Jason is #1 in the Renault, he also is bringing in another (new) guy for the #2 Renault, Scott and I have decided to team up for the BAR Honda, Eric and Matt take Toyota. That's 9 cars and 5 teams already! Of course only two of those cars actually exist right now but who is counting? What is the car limit we want to set for the heats and the mains?

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

What about puting the #1 drivers in one heat and the #2 drivers in a seperate heat?

-Jason


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Maybe for the heats and on non-points weeks, but the mains I think should be on time only. I think the first time we get a bunch of open wheel cars out there and see how hard it is to race without killing the cars and the marshalls we will have to reconsider how many cars make up a heat, 8 or 10 max.

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

Has anyone figured out the points structure? For the starting grid for the main are we going to use the fastest time/ # of laps or the fastest one lap? What about a bonus point for taking the poll? How far down in the order do we want to award points? Are we going to limit tyre options?

Enough questions for now.

-Jason


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Current F1 is paying points to 8th place, no pole points this year. 10-8-6-5-4-3-2-1  I think we should do the same. The B Main winner should be considered finishing next, behind the last place A Main driver. If this is points paying, cool, if not qualify better next time. 

I think we will have to keep the heat format because several cars can run the same lap to the hundredth, unless the software will go to the thousandth. Then we could consider the heats practice and qualifying, set the mains and run a timed event. 

I would like to see a tire rule to even the field and limit costs, but I am open to suggestions. 

No pitstops!! Scott blocks enough of my view of the track already, I don't need him getting up and down on the drivers' stand too!!

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

Has anyone figured out how long one of these cars will run before the batt. dumps. Might be something worth looking into so we can determine the lenght of the heats/ main. I think that we should have one endurance event. multiple batts. pitt under green. :devil: 

-Jason


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

It needs to be a set number of cars that WILL always be in the main. If you keep changing it around depending on how many cars are there I don't think that would be fair. Because one week you might qualify 5th and end up in the B rather then having a shot at full points.

I'll be the number 1 driver for Orange Arrows F1. muahhhhhhhhh


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

You guys use personals, so can't you run like 20 cars at once? lol


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Xpressman said:


> It needs to be a set number of cars that WILL always be in the main. If you keep changing it around depending on how many cars are there I don't think that would be fair. Because one week you might qualify 5th and end up in the B rather then having a shot at full points.
> I'll be the number 1 driver for Orange Arrows F1. muahhhhhhhhh


Your right, good point. I think 8 cars would be a good number. Maybe we can mess with the points so you have to finish well in the A just to make points.

Maybe we could make this too realistic by having you and Ben be our version of the FIA. Ben suggested we need a third party sanctioning body. We have already established that you two never agree so it would be just like having a real F1 set of rules!!

Too bad you aren't serious about the Arrows car, and too bad that team doesn't run in F1 anymore.


pimpedaccord said:


> You guys use personals, so can't you run like 20 cars at once? lol


Could and should are not in the same ballpark here, are they? I would hate to marshall that!! lol. 
-Sean (beer)


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

He could always run the Menardi. lol. 

-Jason


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Hustler said:


> Your right, good point. I think 8 cars would be a good number. Maybe we can mess with the points so you have to finish well in the A just to make points.
> 
> Maybe we could make this too realistic by having you and Ben be our version of the FIA. Ben suggested we need a third party sanctioning body. We have already established that you two never agree so it would be just like having a real F1 set of rules!!
> 
> ...


Sean,

I am serious about the Arrows Orange F1. I am looking at the car right now and it is complete with fell decals and barge boards. If it is a team and you want a car painted liek it just start searching and you can find it as long as you have a Japanese translator on yur computer.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I think a test session of some sort would give us an idea of what motor would be the best, and how long the heats should be based upon battery life with the chosen motor. I was reading another posting board where someone suggested that a 19 turn would be too much for indoor tracks. He suggested the high speed gear set and stock motors. Not sure if it was ROAR stock or kit stock. I'll see if I can track down the board I was looking at.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Here's what I think you'll need to be compeditive.

1) F201 Williams kit (it has the high speed gears)
2) Aluminum motor mount (Tamiya or other brand)
3) Reinforced lower arms (They're a must)
4) Front and rear piston sets 
5) Tamiya type A tires (the kit tires are junk)
6) One pair of universals for the front 

I think that's it for the absolutely must have's.

There's other hop-ups that are more of a convenience or style thing. Aluminum rocker arms, Turnbuckles (Call Lunsford), Aluminum shock bodies, light weight diffs...

The high speed gear set might actually be overgeared for a Monster stock or the like on carpet. 

That is pretty much what they say for the series that they are racing at Lazer in Adrian, MI. 

I think it might be trail and error but the kit motor might be the way to go. This way you can't mess with the motor by rebuilding it. Most you could do is spray it out. Plus if the high speed gear set is over geared for a stock it will cause the motor to really need to be rebuild.

I think the above list should be the most allowed aftermarket stuff so it does keep the cost down it gets rid of the major tuning part so it is all driving.

The only problem that I can see is runtime. With the high bite carpet amp draw on the motor is alot greater then outside so we might need to do some test runs the first week to see if it is possible to run whatever race length is decided on or make it longer so you have to be easier driving the cars and pace yourself. That way we are assured Dale will win and Ben won't finish. Sorry I had to. hehehe


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

hey it all sounds great.. There is one thing that i would like to talk more about and that is the points. wouldent it be nice to have a system where there are points for every car say cars 1-16 get points if they finnish the main. the reason for this is that not every one will be showing up all season long every race so for those that do show up and finnish the main race will get pionts. this will make you want to show up say a good racer that is sure to win the a-main dosent show up he gets no points but a slow racer that shows up all the time gets points and may be can come close to the top by always finishing a main. i am not saying points for DNF just pionts for persistance. the 1-8 pionts would be a race only for the top guys and teams "which yes that is what its for" 

what do you think?
seth


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

i think that this will help in the manufacture race the top driver does bad but hey the #2 driver gets some points also so its not so bad...


----------



## rfeeser (Mar 5, 2003)

we are running F1 cars at hobbytown south in Indy

So far the cars have proved to be very durable. Will not be able to run a mod motor because of the fixed gearing, However I have found that the kit motor works as well as a paradox or p2k. The cars will run about 7-8 min with a 3300 stick pack with out a problem. the track we are running on is 120 x 60

Hope this helps you guys

Rob Feeser


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for the input Rob! Is this outdoor asphalt road course in Indy? This is going to be a carpet deal in Fort Wayne for now. I am concerned how the wings and arms will hold up against the boards, but we'll find out. We aren't planning on going with TCS rules so there shouldn't be a gearing issue. What issues have you found with the car? Thanks!

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

airborn said:


> hey it all sounds great.. wouldent it be nice to have a system where there are points for every car say cars 1-16 get points if they finnish the main. the reason for this is that not every one will be showing up all season long every race so for those that do show up and finnish the main race will get pionts. this will make you want to show up say a good racer that is sure to win the a-main dosent show up he gets no points but a slow racer that shows up all the time gets points and may be can come close to the top by always finishing a main. the 1-8 pionts would be a race only for the top guys and teams "which yes that is what its for"
> what do you think?
> seth


I like this idea, Seth. If I win all the time, which won't happen, and decide not to show up, and Karl never finishes in the points while I am gone then there is no reason for him to show up because he won't be able to gain any ground on me. Right now, I don't think we will have a situation where half the field won't make the points every week. I think if we end up with 16 cars and 8 points paying positions we will hear the alarm clock and have to wake up.

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Here's what I think you'll need to be compeditive.
> 
> 1) F201 Williams kit (it has the high speed gears)
> 2) Aluminum motor mount (Tamiya or other brand)
> ...


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

I belive that we are going to leave the rules open when it comes to the chasis since it looks like some of us will be going the ebay route for our cars. This way if we get one that already has an aftermarket chassis we won't have to spend extra money to put our cars back to stock which would also downgrade our cars.

-Jason


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Plus some of the aftermarket chassis kits are less expensive then the stock units too. From what I've seen with the cars either type of chassis isn't going to have an advantage over another.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Here's what we found with the F1 cars at Lazer over the past 2 years:

Motors-

The kit motors seem like a good idea at first but what ends up happening is the newest motor wins the race. Used (or water dipped) kit motors are slower than a new motor fresh out of the package. We're running Monster stocks at Lazer this season and other than the heat, they're ok with spec Trinity brushes. I think that we are probably going to go to 19 turns next season because they run cooler and aren't much faster than stock.

Batteries-

Good batteries will make the car faster but we have 3300 "spec" batteries from O'Tec this year and the cars are really quite even. The fastest cars don't always win anyways.

Chassis-

We opened up the chassis rules this year and I think that there is no differance between the kit chassis and the aftermarket ones. I've won races with the kit chassis and lost races to the aftermarket ones. Aftermarket chassis are great as long as you keep the stock gearing and enforce a minimum weight.

Weight-

I think we decided on 53oz for legal weight. A bone stock car will weigh a little more and a tricked out car will weigh less. I think that the weight is a huge part of the car's overall performance. I was almost 2oz lighter than some other cars last year.

Hop-ups-

1) Reinforced Arms. Must have...

2) Tamiya Type A and or B tires (Stick with the Tamiya's so that there isn't a tire war)

3) Tamiya shock shafts/pistons and 1 set of hop-up springs.

4) Locker arm brace. Cheap thing from Formula1-RC. This will be an absolute must have on carpet.

5) Front universals. Dogbones in the front suck.

6) I run a plastic front diff. It's not a must but it does hold up well.

Last thing have fun with the class. No matter what you do some cars will be faster than others. Don't make speed the priority, it's all in the cornering.


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

Did anyone happen to notice that at www.formula1-rc.com they will have the BAR decals soon?

-Jason

p.s. Your welcome MR. Menardi boy. lol


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for the post Fred! All the work you guys have done over the past few years will mean less teething time for us and we appreciate it. I have been talking about having fun on Tuesday nights instead of working our tails off, although, maybe I should... R/C'ing is and should be fun, but with the limited time of Tuesday nights it takes away from the racing. I think we can make this work, cheaply. I like the idea of fixed gearing, until everyone gets a good chassis. What do the rest of you guys think?

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd say either the stock gearing or the high speed gear set. The Williams kit comes with the high speed and I think that the Tuned chassis does as well.

-Jason


----------



## rfeeser (Mar 5, 2003)

so far we have had no issues with the cars, but we are running on a fairly large track. Carpet will be another issue since it will be a much tighter corse, more like Monoco. I ran a monster stock in mine the first weekend and they get real hot, had a temp gun and it was over 300 degrees, spit would sizzle.


Rob


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds like the stock gearing and a ROAR stock or kit motor may be the way to go for us on carpet indoors. Both the Lazer and Hobbytown Indy guys are running on big outdoor tracks and are having heat issues with the motors(with the high speed gear set, I assume???). It would just be worse on a smaller track with a high traction surface. I guess that's where a test session on our track would come in helpful. We could find out first hand what our track can handle.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Under or overgeared will cause heat issues. I think these other two tracks are big and the cars might not be long enough in the leg. I like the 19 turn idea. I also like open gear selection. With our track being tighter, and the higher power of the 19 turn, we won't be on the gas as much. This should reduce the motor temperature. Stock ends up feeling like restrictor plate racing after the first 2 minutes, and we would break too much stuff with an open mod. We need to set up a road course and test Scott's car and Dale's car in several different configurations each before we draw any conclusions.

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

From what I've seen on other message boards the stock gears match up well with the 19 turn motors. I agree with the testing of the 2 cars. It will also alow us to see the differences in the 2 chassis.

-Jason


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Dale/Scott,
When can you guys have the cars and the track ready? Just a basic roval will even do. When would be a good time for everyone to try this out?

-Sean


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Well here is the deal. Orange Arrows F1 might not get to race if he doesn't get a job and get money. Kinda like the real TWR and Orange Arrows F1. So if anyone knows ofr employment plues feel free to let me know.

I believe that I win for most realistic to the real F1 team. And no I don;t have a drivers suit.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Outdoors the high speed gearset is to high for stock but it's still faster. The low speed gearset is too slow. With 19 turn motors and the two Tamiya gearsets (easy to tech) you'll be fine on crpet. I think the Grand Rapids guys ran 19's with the high speed gears on carpet.

We just let the stock motors cook outdoors but I think that, regardless of what gear you run, you'll be burning any stock motor up in the F1's. The cars scrub too much speed in the corners for a low torque stock motor.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

19T indoors with PVC dividers causes visions of broken front A-arms to go dancing through my head! I did plenty of testing last winter in Grand Rapids & in my opinion, the kit motor with hi speed gears worked fairly well - not real fast though. 27T stockers would be better if the track isn't too narrow (ours was), & I had better luck with a P2K & HS gears, rather than a monster w/ std gears. 19T was about right for bigger outdoor tracks, but was a bit much for indoors. Can't say about Tamiya tires, but the Pit mediums worked well indoors & out.

Denney


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Denney said:


> 19T indoors with PVC dividers causes visions of broken front A-arms to go dancing through my head! I did plenty of testing last winter in Grand Rapids & in my opinion, the kit motor with hi speed gears worked fairly well - not real fast though. 27T stockers would be better if the track isn't too narrow (ours was), & I had better luck with a P2K & HS gears, rather than a monster w/ std gears. 19T was about right for bigger outdoor tracks, but was a bit much for indoors. Can't say about Tamiya tires, but the Pit mediums worked well indoors & out.
> 
> Denney


Don't worry Denney, it isn't PVC, its 2x4's!! :freak: You have a very valid point. The breakage concern is great. Thanks for the input on the motor/gear selection too!

-Sean


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Sean,
My car is ready to go... just charge a battery and I'm set. It has the kit motor installed right now. Whenever the track is available, I could probably make it.

-Scott


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

The center strip of carpet was glued tonight so the track should be available by saturday or monday. Thanks goes to Cory Richardson and his friend Shane for all the hard work they put in reworking the track for us carpet racers. We have a great thing going hear at Summit Raceway because of a lot of committed racers stepping up to help out. The future looks great and nobody deserves it more than our local racers.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Should we look at this coming Tuesday for an initial shakedown? Who can be there after 5pm?

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I can be there around 5:30.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Summit Raceway has a T-spec racer from Trinity in now. Maybe we can through some electronics in this one and thrash it around a little bit tuesday also. When I looked at this car for the first time I thought it looked like their main objectives was to build this car as reasonable price and bullit proof as possible. This is a very solid looking car at an unbelievable price! Hopefully if we decide to run these at the raceway it will encourage new racers to do on-road racing.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Tuesday sounds good to me also.


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll have to do some talking but I should be able to make it on tues.

-Jason


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Nick's Hobby Shop has two F1 kits in stock now. One with the Ferrari body, and one with the Williams BMW body. Of course the bodies are clear and unpainted, so they are ready for any team colors and sticker sets.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

I'll be looking to sell my F-1 stuff soon, & I'll be in FW over labor day (parents still live there). 2 kits, one still NIB, the other I ran last year (has some Tamiya hop-ups), would include lots of spares, including upgraded front arms. PM me if interested.

Denney


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Just read all of the latest posts reguarding the F1 racing. I'm glad that there is all this interest. Sean and I have had quit a few discussions on this topic.
I think that we pretty much agreed on a few things. I am a true believer in the 19 turn idea. The kit stock motors are junk. I drove Dales car once or twice and that motor does the F1 class no justice. 27 Turn stock isn't that much better. We wanted a class that somewhat resembles true F1, and taking a Sunday drive with a kit stock motor is not quite what we had in mind. That is why 19 turn was considered. No one can say right now what gearing is going to work with the motor, but testing will show. Tires are the same way. We will need to do some testing to see what tires will work best. Once we find out what works then it will be just like touring and 12th scale, everyone will get the tires that the faster guys run, and then we could make a tire rule that supports that tire. For right now, we just don't really know what will work, and to say we need to run this or that is not the best idea. Testing will give us the answers that we are looking for.

As far as the points go, I believe that points should be awarded for overall finish. If someone in the B main runs better than someone in the A main then that person should get the points. It does happen in real F1 that someone further back on the qualifing grid takes the win. But, I think that there should be some kind of a points bonus for qualifing well.

Just my thoughts.

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

kgwomack said:


> As far as the points go, I believe that points should be awarded for overall finish. If someone in the B main runs better than someone in the A main then that person should get the points. It does happen in real F1 that someone further back on the qualifing grid takes the win. But, I think that there should be some kind of a points bonus for qualifing well.
> Karl


The tires and the motors will work themselves out as we get to know the equipment. I hear your point about the mains and I disagree. If we try a qualify/heat/main type format we might be in good shape. 1st heat: IFMAR start, fastest single lap determines order for the 2nd heat, heats are reshuffled for next round... 2nd heat: Sets order for mains like normal R/C rules... Mains: Finishing order in A Main is championship points paying positions 1-8 (or 10 or what we determine), order in B Main pays points for positions 9-16, etc... Maybe we could have the B Main winner bump up? What do you guys think?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I say one motor rule maybe if we find we can get practice, 2 heats, and a main without hurting them to bad. If you do bump ups that person is going to fry a motor or melt a chassis.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Karl, the car you drove had a stock motor in it. The kit motor was never installed in my F1 car. I wouldn't sweat the tire thing, any good tire will hook up on our carpet and wear will be very little. Have you got your F1 yet? I thought Denny's post looked interesting. Anyone with extra Ferrari decals or body parts if you will see me I will pay a fair price for them.


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Hustler, I don't think bump ups is a good idea for a points series. It gives that one guy a second chance. Not really fair to the rest of the field.
I still believe that overall finish is what its all about. If someone in the A main breaks he should not recieve more points than the person who finishes strong in the B main. Qualifying well does have it's advantages though, you will run with better drivers. The Midwest series that Ben runs and that I have run, do it that way. Its scores for overall finish, but they also score for qualifying. 

20 pts for TQ
19 pts for 2nd
18 pts for 3rd
17 pts for 4th...........

80 pts for most laps in main
75 pts for second most laps
70 pts for third most laps
and so on.
100 points max for TQ and win.

If you qualify first in the B main then you would get between 10 and 12 pts depending on the number if drivers in the A main. 8 or 10. But you finish with the most laps, then you would end up with a max number of points of 90. But the A main TQ and winner finishes with the second most laps, would have 20 pts for TQ and 75 for second most laps, giving him a total of 95 points and the overall win. Does this make sense. This way drivers in the B main know that they can have a good points finish if they do well in the B main.

This scoring system seems to work very well.

The only other way, that I can think of to really be fair to everyone is to have everyone run in the A main. 

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Xpressman said:


> Well here is the deal. Orange Arrows F1 might not get to race if he doesn't get a job and get money. Kinda like the real TWR and Orange Arrows F1. So if anyone knows ofr employment plues feel free to let me know.
> 
> I believe that I win for most realistic to the real F1 team. And no I don;t have a drivers suit.
> 
> ...


McDonald's is hiring qualified crew members to join their exciting team. You probably wouldn't qualify though?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

pimpedaccord said:


> McDonald's is hiring qualified crew members to join their exciting team. You probably wouldn't qualify though?


Ouch! Is your food prep resume updated? This is a Wayne's World moment,"..and this is my extensive collection of hairnets and name tags!" Wow!


-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Xpressman said:


> I say one motor rule maybe if we find we can get practice, 2 heats, and a main without hurting them to bad. If you do bump ups that person is going to fry a motor or melt a chassis.


I absolutely agree with this.


kgwomack said:


> I don't think bump ups is a good idea for a points series. It gives that one guy a second chance. Not really fair to the rest of the field.
> I still believe that overall finish is what its all about. If someone in the A main breaks he should not recieve more points than the person who finishes strong in the B main. Qualifying well does have it's advantages though, you will run with better drivers. The Midwest series...


I have no interest in changing the F1 points structure. I like the points model and I think it adds authenticity to the series. I agree and disagree with the bump up deal. If the A is set with 7 instead of 8 cars then the whole field has a chance at the overall win, just like the real deal. If you have a bad qualifier and end up in the B, your night isn't over. I think the bump is a good idea in theory, but the technical issues (added heat and wear) and the extra time it would take to wait for the bump up driver to get ready is a big downside. Other thoughts on the issue?

-Sean


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

pimpedaccord said:


> McDonald's is hiring qualified crew members to join their exciting team. You probably wouldn't qualify though?


Yeah over qualified. I applied to be a store manager at a Goodyear Service center and they said this position (the highest one at the store other then owner) is for GED or HS level people. I thought that was funny. 

I can't work in food as the profits seam to disappear.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

lol, that's why you never take your car to one of those places!


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Hustler said:


> I absolutely agree with this.
> 
> I have no interest in changing the F1 points structure. I like the points model and I think it adds authenticity to the series. I agree and disagree with the bump up deal. If the A is set with 7 instead of 8 cars then the whole field has a chance at the overall win, just like the real deal. If you have a bad qualifier and end up in the B, your night isn't over. I think the bump is a good idea in theory, but the technical issues (added heat and wear) and the extra time it would take to wait for the bump up driver to get ready is a big downside. Other thoughts on the issue?
> 
> -Sean


Sean I would agree with you an keeping it as close to real F1 as possible, but F1 doesn't have an A and B main. Someone in the back of the pack could win the race. If we keep this in mind, than the overall laps finish is the best idea.

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

kgwomack said:


> Sean I would agree with you an keeping it as close to real F1 as possible, but F1 doesn't have an A and B main. Someone in the back of the pack could win the race. If we keep this in mind, than the overall laps finish is the best idea.
> 
> Karl :thumbsup:


Right now in the real deal no one from the fourth row back has any chance of winning unless the big red machine qualifies slow, with a full load of fuel!! 

If we do it your way then there is no reason to have a qualifier in the first place. Your method turns the whole night into one big time trial, I don't like it. The bump up rewards the fastest in the B main by giving that driver the shot at an overall win. No one else should have a shot. If we choose not to do the bump (which has its problems too) then the heats should set the position with the A main drivers on top and the B main drivers after, or we freeze the top 3 in the A and the rest goes by time.

I won't be able to be there on Tuesday night, a good friend of mine just passed away and I will be going to his services.

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Sorry about your friend Sean. We can set another date later when your ready.


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Sean, sorry to hear about your friend. 

I really don't mind how we run the races. We could just stay with the current touring car format, with one exception, to try and run longer mains maybe 8 minutes.

We could just continue this debate at one of the meetings. Let me know.

Karl


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks guys. I should have a F201 in about a week or so. It's possible we could have a 3 car test next week some time. Maybe you guys could do this tomorrow anyway?

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks like it's going to be around the first of the year before I can pick up a car since I am building a house. Would anyone have a problem with me driving my f103 till I can pick up a f201? I'm just wanting to run as soon as possible.

-Jason


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

I think the F103 on foam will be a huge advantage over the F201 on rubber. Direct drive vs. 4WD? Forget it! We'll figure something out. Will you be able to get batteries and an ESC before then?

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Jason,
http://www.teamtekin.com/service_request.asp 

$40 to get your G-10 going!!


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

I was already planing on geting my G-10 fixed. I do have rubber for my 103 to keep things even. I think I might be able to come up with a couple packs won't be anything special though.

-Jason


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Aren't you guys going to stick with 'spec' stick packs?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Aren't you guys going to stick with 'spec' stick packs?


It's open right now Ben, but we may change it later. The Williams Team is still open!

-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

What aboot Jaguar? I ran the rollout and it came out pretty favorably for a Monster stock at 1.01" w/62 mm tires, 2.75 internal ratio and 55 spur / 20 pinion. That's based off of this 

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCPV9&P=0

If that burns up motors the tires may be expanding or it could be just the heat from that plastic jacket tamiya built around the motor or just the heat off the asphalt. BTW those revolution endbells that are coming out with will greatly reduce motor maintenance. On a 14T full mod revolution it's supposed to be a conservative 12+ (25?) runs between comm cuts, and 19T would be better yet. Thing is the enbell is going to cost 2/3 of the motor but the highest wind available is the 14Tx2. If you set the motor limit at 19T; just leave it at that so that an adjustable timing 19T can be used and so can the rev endbell with the goal being near 0 maintenance on weekly basis. Better motors will also decrease the battery importance b/c i think 19T would about be the limit with this chassis and rubber tires on a tight carpet track.



Hustler said:


> It's open right now Ben, but we may change it later. The Williams Team is still open!
> 
> -Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

Why don't you just drive the Sauber or the Menardi and be done with it Ben. lol

-Jason


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Maybe just leave the team rights to the finish in the first race, everybody could run the carbon body the first race; after that it would greatly simplify my paint job


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

The thing that will really throw batteries out the window is the fact they use rubber tires. There isn't the traction that foam provides so the amp draw is no where near as high. Plues the tires do slide and that leads to a lack of traction as well.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Yeah that's basically what I mean. Once again I agree with Brain


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

This is out of control. Next thing you know Karl is going to agree with Ben.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Just drink the Kool Aid


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

What me agree with Ben! Well it could happen, I guess. Just kidding, Ben and I do agree more than you guys give us credit for. Anyway, I agree and support the 19 turn idea 100% I don't want just another touring car class. Also you guys might be suprised, rubber tires do hook up pretty well on carpet. I've seen it done in touring.

Also, I read that Orion and Peak have a stock version of thier new motors in the works.

Karl


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

8 minutes TC?!? I wondered why that mirror and razor blade was in your pit!


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

kgwomack said:


> Sean, sorry to hear about your friend.
> 
> I really don't mind how we run the races. We could just stay with the current touring car format, with one exception, to try and run longer mains maybe 8 minutes.
> 
> ...


He's talking about F1; 8 minutes maybe with 3600s and brushless stock, anything else I think you can forget it.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

pimpedaccord said:


> I wondered why that mirror and razor blade was in your pit!


No you didn't, you wondered if you could borrow them.

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

There's no room in the cardboard box. lol

-Jason


----------



## mrodney (Jul 26, 2002)

*Ben Puterbaugh*

Hey ben this is mark Rodney in detroit. If you get this message try calling me at my work phone number 586-492-0201. Its about the detroit race and if you are comming up. I am usually at this number till about 6o.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

pimpedaccord said:


> 8 minutes TC?!? I wondered why that mirror and razor blade was in your pit!


Hey Jerkie... In Asia they run 8-minute MOD Tc... some crazy stuff....


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

Greg Anthony said:


> Hey Jerkie... In Asia they run 8-minute MOD Tc... some crazy stuff....



8 minute Mod???wow We can hardly get 6 to 7 minutes from stock.. I see lots of dumping going on.. :freak:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Gixer J said:


> 8 minute Mod???wow We can hardly get 6 to 7 minutes from stock.. I see lots of dumping going on..


Sure, I guess anybody can putt around for 8 minutes, we used to with the 1700s and before. I would be curious to see how many laps they could make in those 8 minutes compared to how many you freaks make in 5. Leave the fuel mileage to the gas guys...



mrodney said:


> Hey ben this is mark Rodney in detroit. If you get this message try calling me at my work phone number 586-492-0201. Its about the detroit race and if you are comming up. I am usually at this number till about 6o.


Ben, you making booty calls again or is it another way to make some cash for the racing budget?

-Sean


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Hustler said:


> Ben, you making booty calls again or is it another way to make some cash for the racing budget?
> 
> -Sean


LOL! Your killin me!


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

Add $1.00 for a tossed salad.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

well I got a F201 just need a body now. the on that came with the car is yellow and missing the nose piece.

seth


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Seth, YGPM


----------



## TRock (Aug 12, 2004)

I will be in the area come the end of the Month. What days do you guys race in Fort Wayne. Carpet that is. What classes do you run? From Kansas City and want to race while on vacation. If I can make the time and day. 

Thanks

Tim


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Indoor carpet racing turnout been real small in the last month. So we haven't had enough to race lately. Until october 2 the only possibilities are oval on fridays. Check our calender on our website. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/Augustcalendar.html


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I noticed while getting to watch some of the F1 race sunday that the Williams BMW team went back to the old front nose design. Did anybody hear why?


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

Could it be that the even older front end wasn't working?


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey guys,

To anyone who is interested in running the 2nd annual NORCAR Halloween Classic in Cleveland, OH this year, here is the entry form. 
http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.co...n%20Classic.doc

Thanks,
Jim Herrmann:thumbsup:


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Indoor carpet road course will be starting soon at Summit R/C Raceway.
Sunday, October 3 - First Sunday Race - touring car, 1/12 scale
Tuesday, October 5 - First Tuesday club night - touring car, 1/12 scale, Formula 1


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Correction... the first Sunday road course race will now take place on September 26. Any thoughts on Tuesday the 28th?


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Well I did a few test runs with the F1 today and ran two sets of gears first set ( all runs where with a 19t chameleon 2 & 64 pitch gears ) was 88 / 20 and it was so low that top motor speed was met almost instantly, next was 88/25 combo and still to low of a gear setup but this time it was closer to the right set up I am going to try two teeth up on the pin on thursday. Also I am going to set up a road track I think on Monday. The heat issue was not a problem atleast yet. I ran a full battery on the car with the 88/25 and the motor was not very hot at all. I could hold my finger on it, that I can not do after a touring car run. So any way I do need to go up in gearing.

seth


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

How often are we looking at running f1? Until I move I know I won't be able to race that often.

-Jason


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Seth,
The standard Tamiya gears are a 55/20 (2.75 ratio), and the high speed gears are a 52/23 (2.26 ratio). To equal these 2 ratios with your 64 pitch 88 spur you would have to run a 32 pinion (88/32 = 2.75), or 39 pinion (88/39 = 2.256). Quite a bit up from the 20 and 25 you tested. You may need to find a smaller spur (is that possible?) if you don't have the giant pinions.

Jason,
Every other week racing was discussed originally.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

*Summit Tuesday nights*



sheath said:


> Correction... the first Sunday road course race will now take place on September 26. Any thoughts on Tuesday the 28th?...
> 
> Jason,
> Every other week racing was discussed originally.


That is still a month away! We were talking about having an F1 points race twice a month, the other Tuesdays would be non-points, practice type stuff. Every Tuesday is also having regular 12th and Touring action.

I am in for the 26th and the 28th. Who is in for Tuesday night 12th and/or TC? Stock, 19-turn or open mod?

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

When are we looking at starting the points race? End of oct. is going to be the earliest that I can race on Tues. Since I live over an hour away if racing got over at 9:00 I wouldn't be home till after 10 and then I would have to be up around 4:30 and that is if my 6 mo old didn't get me up before then. 

-Jason


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I had a great test session today at the track.... I found that the tamiya A tires are not that great and the pitshimizu tires I ran are great I mean they almost hook up like they where foam!!! and ase a side note and very cool factor after one to two laps when they start to warm up they will squeel like real tires in a hard turn. any way the gearing I used was 64p 88-30 (2:93) karl ran his high speed gears (2:26) and I seemed to run the same speed on the straight but more testing needs to be done with other guys f1's there so I can get a better gear set up. I do like what I have now the motor does not get super hot I have a lot of punch and I did run the same ase karl on the straight. Any way you guys need to get your cars out hear.

seth = super F1-driver


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

the tires I used and recomend to all is the pitshimizu tires Medium compund front and rear.

seth


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*F1 Points*

Hey Hustler. How about just giving points to the best finisher on a team. That way on the nights both racers on a team can't be there they won't be at such a disadvantage. Just a thought.  I hear Matt's got their Toyota F1 bodies painted, can't wait to see them. Oh yeh, check out Barrands white lettered tires on his Ferrari next time your in the raceway. This guy's so clever it scares me sometimes.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

JuggaloRC, after talking to some of the guys I would say november would be the earliest for the points series but that would be up to Sean and the others.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I found 85-81-and 78 spur gears so I am going to try 81-30(2:70) which is pretty much the same as stock tamiya gears. After a few runs with karl when he got his car set he did pull away from me on the straight. the heat diff from his car and mine was not that different any way I am going to gear up. 

As a side note, those tamiya gears are loud! 

Tim placed a order for his pitshimizu hard front and med rear tires tonight.

seth


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Seth- Since when does Ferrari post their testing results on the web? And I hear talk that Michael Schumacher isn't going to dominate this year? Did he get hurt? I also heard from a good source that BMW (Montoya) is going to have a good showing this year :-D


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

you C We can post our tests hear since when we get you on the track we are just going to hack our way to the front. lol.

you are right about Schumacher. This is the year of Berrichello.....

So Brad you got your F1 yet?

seth


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

you are right about Schumacher. This is the year of Berrichello.....
seth[/QUOTE] I also heard from a good source that BMW (Montoya) is going to have a good showing this year :-D

Hm-m-m-m. We will see.


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

wallyworld said:


> you are right about Schumacher. This is the year of Berrichello.....
> seth


 I also heard from a good source that BMW (Montoya) is going to have a good showing this year :-D

Hm-m-m-m. We will see.[/QUOTE]I thought I would get a reply from Dale ;-)

I am working on getting one. I have some homework to do before I purchase anything.
Is the 3racing stuff better than the Tamiya stuff? I would like to just buy the upgraded kit and not have to buy a whole bunch of stuff. But, if the 3racing stuff is better I will just buy the standard kit and get the 3racing parts.


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Dale

What's the web site for the f1 information you were telling me about? Also what teams are left.

Chris


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Let's see if I can remember....

Ferrari - Dale Monroe & Seth Barrand
Renault - Jason Pfeiffer & co-worker
BAR Honda - Sean Bushnell & Scott Heath
Williams BMW - 
McLaren - Karl Womack & ?
Sauber - 
Jaguar - 
Toyota - Matt & Eric Reinhold
Jordan - 
Minardi - 
Unaffiliated drivers and possibles....
Tim Rasnick
Chris Oldfield
Brad Mergy

Anyone correct me or add to the list if I missed someone.

www.formula1-rc.com is probably the website Dale was talking about.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Chris,

www.formula1-rc.com for R/C F1 stuff and www.formula1.com for the real stuff.

I know all of Ferrari, BAR, Renault, and Toyota are taken and 1 McLaren. I believe someone is talking about a Williams and someone else is talking about Jordan. That leaves Jaguar, Sauber, and Minardi as far as I can remember.

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> ...Berrichello.....


 Barrichello, but who's counting?


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

sheath said:


> Let's see if I can remember....
> 
> Ferrari - Dale Monroe & Seth Barrand
> Renault - Jason Pfeiffer & co-worker
> ...


I take the other Mclaren car.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Has anybody checked with Nick's to see if they can get hold of the Pit Shimizu tires before we all go sending our $$ to some far off online hobby shop? For anything else related to the F1 class for that matter. No shipping and handling charges. What is "handling" anyway? Do they juggle the parts before putting them in the box or something?


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sheath said:


> Has anybody checked with Nick's to see if they can get hold of the Pit Shimizu tires before we all go sending our $$ to some far off online hobby shop? For anything else related to the F1 class for that matter.


 Yup, they're in the process now.


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

I believe that Brad Mergy is going to be Montoya for Williams.


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

I just want to say that the Pits tires seem to be the best choice by far. Seth let me try Medium Rears and Medium Fronts, this set up was borderline twitchy, but felt pretty good. Hard fronts might be the best choice for most. I ran the Medium Pits on the rear and the harder Tamaiya type A on the front. This felt pretty good with just a touch of a push. Also gearing is still off. I am running the high speed gear set and the ninteen turn winds out pretty quick on the straight. But, I also have the timing on my Fantom 19 turn set at about 12 degrees to save the com. Motor temp seems to be managable, kind of like what we get, when we run stock pretty hard. I will be testing a possible fan idea. Like the associated fan for the TC3.

I will say that F1 is shaping up to be pretty fun. I can't wait.

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

a list needs to be made up and posted at the track 

Ferrari - Dale Monroe & Seth Barrand
Renault - Jason Pfeiffer & co-worker
BAR Honda - Sean Bushnell & Scott Heath
Williams BMW - Brad Mergy & 
McLaren - Karl Womack & chris oldfield
Sauber - 
Jaguar - 
Toyota - Matt & Eric Reinhold
Jordan - Tim Rasnick &
Minardi 

Add your name or a name that you know will be on that team.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

remember guys that this is a team set up for pionts. You need to make sure your team mate even wants to be on the same team. 

seth


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

airborn said:


> remember guys that this is a team set up for points. You need to make sure your team mate even wants to be on the same team.
> 
> seth


Geez, I have no clue what Scott was thinking then...

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

Why do you think that I didn't want to be on the same team as Sean.

-Jason


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

a new racer has singed up for the season. I have posted a sing up list at the track right by the hobby shop door, so if any one wants to sing up just do it there or post hear and I will change it at the track if I remember. Hey Jason Pfeiffer what is your co-workers name?

Ferrari ------- Dale Monroe & Seth Barrand

Renault ------ Jason Pfeiffer & co-worker

BAR Honda --- Sean Bushnell & Scott Heath

Williams BMW - Brad Mergy & Josh Monroe

McLaren ----- Karl Womack & chris oldfield

Sauber ------ 

Jaguar ------- 

Toyota ------ Matt Reinhold & Eric Reinhold

Jordan ------- Tim Rasnick &

Minardi ------


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Seth, how exactly do we "sing" up to race. I thought we signed up to race. HeHe.

Karl


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

karl sorry about the type O.....

Karl I am now convinced that the tires I once belived to be tamiya type A are in fact ride tires and since they are of a harder compound than my pit Med tires I think both front and back are the ride hard compound. The only tires fourmula1-rc sells with the bridgestone logo is the ride and that guy only bought his stuff from there. Any way maybe the tamiya type A tires are better. Just thought I would let you know that they are ride hard compound.

seth


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Just to let everyone know about the first failure that I've experienced with my F1 car. I hope that this isn't a sign of things to come for the Mclaren team.  But, anyway the bolt that holds the diff together broke. The head of the bolt snapped clean off. It looks as though the bolt is Metric 1.5 cm long by 1.5mm wide. I might try and drill out the diff to fit a 2mm wide bolt of the same length. Dale said that this is a common problem with the diff. He recommended using the lightweight diff set. But before I do this I will try my fix. If it works I'll let everyone know. to replace the bolt, to save time and aggrevation later.

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Karl
Check out www.mclaren.co.uk/. Its the official site for team mclaren.

Chris


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Whew! Glad that sing up thing is resolved. I can't carry a tune.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Karl,
That's not the lightweight diff you have already? I assumed that would have been one of the hop-ups in the tuned chassis kit. I didn't really check into those options, though.


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

No Scott, the tuned chassis kit does not come with the lightweight diffs, or lightweight gear set. I have also had the counter gears develope a lot of slop, which the lightweight gear set will fix. Other than that the car is awsome. It is so much fun to drive. 

The tuned chassis kit does include:
1) CVD axles front and rear $60.00 
2) Aluminum lockers for the front and rear $68.00
3) Aluminum shock bodies front and rear $29.00
4) Front and rear damper piston sets
(these are a must have item for the shocks) $14.50
5) Aluminum motor mount and guard $33.00
6) Racing spring set $5.75
7) Turnbuckle set $6.25
8) Reinforced lower arms $10.50

Total $227.00 Plus the price of a kit $155.00 = $382.00
This makes the tuned kit at $295.00 a good value.

This doesn't mention the exta body 

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## tras1 (Sep 7, 2004)

thank you karl, for that enlightening calculation.


----------



## tras1 (Sep 7, 2004)

what is the policy on how excactly our f1's have to match our teams car?
I am Jordan, my car body is yellow, with close decals.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Timmy!!!

You are on the forum! Good.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

hmm you may want to ask our commissioner that one.

Karl?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Anybody want Jaguar?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=44022&item=5919700507&rd=1

-Sean


----------



## tras1 (Sep 7, 2004)

who wants jordan?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

airborn said:


> hmm you may want to ask our commissioner that one.
> 
> Karl?


...I don't think Karl will or should be the commissioner ...



kgwomack said:


> Just to let everyone know about the first failure that I've experienced... I hope that this isn't a sign of things to come... The head snapped clean off. It looks as though it is Metric 1.5 cm long by 1.5mm wide. Dale said that this is a common problem... I will try my fix. If it works I'll let everyone knowto save time and aggrevation later.


Karl, you are gross and need counseling... this is an R/C forum and kids read this stuff...

-Sean


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

LOL you are rite he is talking about a rear end.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

We need to come to a concensus on the Summit F1 rules. Please post your F1 rules ideas/areas of concern. Minimum weight, 19 turn (fixed or variable timing), hop-ups, batteries, tires, points, whatever. Let's get an idea on who wants what.

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Chassis modifications are NOT limited to Tamiya stuff 

Any 19 turn or higher wind

Need to come up with a minimum weight

Rubber tire

6 cell any configuration

Minimum height (can't drag on the carpet)
Has to be an F201 car, can't be a pan car F1


This is just my opinion. I will have parts not made by Tamiya on my car.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

any f201, mod chassis or stock

any 19 turn motor 19 turn only

rubber tire, any f1 treaded tire, after a fair amont of testing tires I have found that you can get almost any f201 rubber tire to hook up (except the b type kit tires, they are junk) so as for limiting every one to one tire that should not be a issue.

any six cell battery 

the driver of the F1 has to make a effert to color and sticker there car like the team they have chosen. It does not have to be perfect just close.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Great ideas! I want no part of this series to be TCS legal, so I agree with Brad. We definitely need to have a minimum weight (kit stock weight?) and minimum ride height. I feel we should have a 19 turn only motor limit, fixed or variable timing allowed. I like Seth's comment about the paint schemes, and the treaded F1 rubber tires. The battery issue I am divided on. There will have to be some serious modifications to make an in-line pack work with the 3Racing chassis and I don't believe you can make it work with the Tamiya chassis. Yet, I don't want to have to buy *MORE* F1 specific equipment, meaning stick packs that serve no other purpose for me. No tire warmers, I think they are goofy and costly (like this series). Open pinion and spur. 

I think points should have a 5 point separation for 1st thru 5th, 4 points 6th through 10th, 3 points 11th through 15th, and 2 points 16th through 20th. 20th place will get 2 points, do the math from there. I feel we should pay points 1 through 8 or 10 for the corresponding finishing spots in the A main depending on how many we feel should be in each main. Points for 9-16 or 11 through 20 would be the finishers of the B main. We should also allow the B main winner a chance to bump up to the A. That way everyone has a shot at the win. If you didn't beat the B main winner, you never had a chance in the first place so shut up! I also think both cars should score points for the overall team championship. This will promote a team feeling and make cooperation more critical.

Thoughts?

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

How do you (not you personally  plan on doing the bump up from the B? I don't think this will work on a Tuesday, there just isn't enough time for someone to charge a battery and let the motor cool down. It's a great idea and it works good with gas racing but it's hard to do in electric.

Also, I'm trying to get a backup driver right now for the BMW team incase one of the primary drivers gets injured/ car breaks/ driver doesn't show up. Were serious about winning. Also when can we rent the track for private testing  And where do you buy those girls in the team outfits that hold the umbrella's?


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Sean, I agree with you on most issues, except the points. As far as drivers points are concerned every driver is on thier own, but for the constuctors championship I think that only the top finishing car should count towards the championship. Heres why. Everyone can't race every week. This way if your teamate can't make it for whatever reason, the team still has a chance. Also I think that points for the drivers should be 8 out of 10 or what ever the length of the series minus 1 or 2 drops. ( Lowest finishes, or zeros for missing a race or two.) What do you guys think?

Karl


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

I also disagree with bump ups. That one person has an extra chance, over every other driver, to do well.

Karl


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

not to sure if i like the bump up either? unless you ie b main winner can change your motor and already had a batt ready, i just dont see it working very well, time wise.

Every thing is great! I like to drive this car so much it hurt when you guys are not there and I am testing on my own, and I have to look at karl just sitting there with his cap head broke off in the rear end of his car.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

guys i would like to not see the point system get out of hand, like way to complicated I mean I can't even spell rite half the time KISS Keep It Simple Stupid "that comment is not directed at any one it just is a statment"


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

kgwomack said:


> I also disagree with bump ups. That one person has an extra chance, over every other driver, to do well.
> 
> Karl


This isn't an "extra chance", it is a realistic 1st chance. This is the only way to race your way into the win. If you are the fastest car out there and get hacked all around in your qualifiers you won't make the A. If we set up the night by running the B, then TC, 12th, and then the A, you will have 23 minutes to get your car ready, if it isn't on the line, then too bad. If you are qualified at the top of the B, you should have a second battery charged in time for the A, if you want to bump. The only drawback is someone else will have to marshall for you. If anyone opposes this and then complains about the result during the season, I will be in your face.

The points don't matter. Make them 1 point apart with 1st getting 20 and 20th getting 1 point. The ratio matters, I think we should award the podium with more points.



kgwomack said:


> ...but for the constuctors championship I think that only the top finishing car should count towards the championship.


 This is a team effort, not the best of the team effort.

I am open to whatever you guys want to do, I'm there for the beer :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Im with Seth lets keep it simple. Lets not forget why this series was started to begin with. Fun, beer and wings.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

hmm... sounds like you guys will be ripe for the pickin by the end of the night with all that beer drinkin. and with this bump up thing it who will have time to race and charge batt's and run to the beer/wing joint this will be a great points event...


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Brad Mergy said:


> And where do you buy those girls in the team outfits that hold the umbrella's?


976-BABE...


airborn said:


> KISS Keep It Simple Stupid "that comment is not directed at any one it just is a statment"


I'M OFFENDED!! ... Wait ... no, sorry... that was just gas...


tafog said:


> ...with all that beer drinkin. ...this will be a great points event...


We hold these truths to be self evident.

-Sean


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Help my here, guys. You are running on-road racing every Tuesday night for 1/12 scale and touring cars. Every other Tuesday will be this F-1 points series. F-1 cars can practice during the Tuesday that is not their points night. The F-1 cars will be using rubber tires. The 1/12 scales and touring cars will be using foam tires. Am I correct with this summary? Did I leave anything out?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Correct David! We will have 12th and TC every Tuesday on foam tires. The F1 circus will be the 1st and 3rd or 2nd and 4th Tuesdays, in addition to the 12th and TC. It would be great to have you run with us.

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Ok, let's run a short F1 points chase from October to December to work out the kinks, then another from January to April. If we get this all set we could run a full season next year September to April. We can try different points configurations and try the "To bump or not to bump" question. 

I suggest we start with 1 point increments with 20th place getting 1 point and 1st getting 20 points. I eventually would like to see a greater reward for finishing well. We can also compare the results to see the difference between combining the team points or just taking the best finisher for the manufacturer's championship. I would like to try the bump feature as soon as possible because it looks like we will have two nearly full heats from the start. Have the A set with the last qualifier empty if the B winner wants to start shotgun on the field.

I hope you recognized the Delcaration of Independence in my post before this last...

-Sean


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

David,
Yes, that's correct for Tuesday nights. But this season we will also have road course EVERY Sunday at noon also. Sunday is the day I expect the "competitive" 1/12 and touring racing, hopefully drawing racers from the surrounding areas. 3 heats and a main, where on Tuesdays there is only time for 2 heats and a main.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Sean,
Sounds good to me. I agree that the 'short series' thru December will give us a chance to work out the bugs, and see what we like and don't like. That will still leave us 4 months to run an 8 race series.


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

davidl said:


> Help my here, guys. You are running on-road racing every Tuesday night for 1/12 scale and touring cars. Every other Tuesday will be this F-1 points series. F-1 cars can practice during the Tuesday that is not their points night. The F-1 cars will be using rubber tires. The 1/12 scales and touring cars will be using foam tires. Am I correct with this summary? Did I leave anything out?


Is it practice or a none points race? There is a diffrence!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Brad Mergy said:


> Is it practice or a none points race? There is a diffrence!


Once we have everything set and our cars are set up, I won't be running my F1 on non-points weeks, but 3 makes a class and you guys could run for fun.

-Sean


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Hustler said:


> Correct David! We will have 12th and TC every Tuesday on foam tires. The F1 circus will be the 1st and 3rd or 2nd and 4th Tuesdays, in addition to the 12th and TC. It would be great to have you run with us.
> 
> -Sean


Atleast you got the circus part right.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

I post this here before I put it on a sale forum (since I won't be able to race with you guys):

2 F201's for sale, 1 NIB (2 body kit), 1 raced last summer & includes: Carbon body, unpainted new body set, universal axles, motor plate, lightweight diffs & counter gears, turnbuckles, heavy duty driveshafts, 2 sets Pit tires + 1 set NIB, loads of spares incl. reinforced arms. All for $210 & I'll be in FW on Sept 19, so I can deliver.

PM, or e-mail me if interested...I won't clutter up your thread any more than I already have.

Thanks, Denney


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

If Ben Puterbaugh doesn't buy it I will.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I'll take that off your hands. ; and I'm local so I'll get it from you on the 19th.





Denney said:


> I post this here before I put it on a sale forum (since I won't be able to race with you guys):
> 
> 2 F201's for sale, 1 NIB (2 body kit), 1 raced last summer & includes: Carbon body, unpainted new body set, universal axles, motor plate, lightweight diffs & counter gears, turnbuckles, heavy duty driveshafts, 2 sets Pit tires + 1 set NIB, loads of spares incl. reinforced arms. All for $210 & I'll be in FW on Sept 19, so I can deliver.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Good deal!


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

So if I show on Tuesdays, will I be the only 1/12 scale?


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

There should be a few 1/12ths there, Sunday will be the big 1/12 day, but there's still open F1 spots too, but you'd have to get a Tamiya f201, no Corallys allowed, actually no ROAR national champ F1 drivers either.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I nominate Sean to be the rules guy. He decides on how the points work, and any technical rules about the cars. BTW I think the ceramic bearings shouldn't be allowed. The 19T modified rules from this year's ROAR book followed on the motor armature.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I agree with Grinch. Sean is the one that first started the Formula 1 racing talk and series ideas to begin with so if he has the time and wants to head this up I think he should be the one to do so.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

davidl said:


> So if I show on Tuesdays, will I be the only 1/12 scale?


 Good to here from you David, I hope you've had a good summer. If you know in advance you are coming up on a tuesday and post it on this thread I'm sure some of the guys with 1/12 scale cars will want to be sure and run that class also that night. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

The last time SARC elected someone they were never allowed to step down, just ask my teammate! He's been club president for his "1 year term" since 1997 or '98? LOL!! Scott has the patience of a true saint! 

I would be happy to take this thankless job on, if you guys want me to. Speak now or forever... whatever. I will try to establish some common ground, I will cut taxes, raise a powerful army, drink more beer... no, sorry... I got carried away. I think the cars will be fairly easy to agree on technical issues.

I think the points and the bump are the biggest rubs right now. If we divide this season up into Oct - Dec '04 and Jan - April '05 we can then try two different ideas. I think we should try the more controversial bump up and points first because it will become evident very quickly whether or not this is a feasible plan. If it isn't we can quickly change and run a full season. 

I would like ideas and opinions of all the drivers involved.

-Sean


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I plan to run 1/12 scale every Tuesday, in addition to F1 every other week.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

0


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Why are we still awake at this hour???


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

davidl said:


> So if I show on Tuesdays, will I be the only 1/12 scale?


If you can let us know in advance, Scott and I will at least be there. It would be fun to have you there. I know of at least two others who will need some help and pointers, but would be willing to run with us. I would like to run 12th on the off-F1 weeks. I will be running 12th just about every Sunday. I wanted to start this F1 fiasco because of the lack of 12th interest and because of the labor intensive, time crunch of running 12th or TC on Tuesday nights. Now a points chase and some rules and we have a vibrant class. Why hasn't this been done with TC or 12th before?

Yeah, Scott, why are we up this late?

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Because we can't wait for RC Fomula 1 season to start ??


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Dale, YGPM


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

I plan to run 12th scale on Tuesdays and most Sundays.

Chris


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Ben

Do you want both of the f1 cars? If not let me know soon and I will buy one from you.

Chris


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Ben, you should try 1/12 scale. You don't know what you are missing.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

You should keep your on-road racing on Sunday. Josh Cyrul know ownes the track in Toledo and it is looking real nice. Some, including me, are trying to convince him to run on-road on Saturday. That makes it so we can race at both places on a weekend.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

David,
Sorry if I'm misunderstanding you post, but I want to make sure everyone understands Summit's schedule for indoor racing. 
Tuesday nights - road racing
Saturday nights - Oval
Sunday afternoons - road racing
So we are racing Sundays, and I don't expect that to change. Again, sorry if I misunderstood your post, but it seemed like you thought we were not racing on Sundays. On-road every Sunday, AND Tuesday. Oval Saturdays.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Isn't there a Saturday oval race too??


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Ooops... I got my days mixed up. Oval is Saturday, not Friday. Fridays are practice. I corrected my previous post.


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

davidl said:


> You should keep your on-road racing on Sunday. Josh Cyrul know ownes the track in Toledo and it is looking real nice. Some, including me, are trying to convince him to run on-road on Saturday. That makes it so we can race at both places on a weekend.


Josh is going to be racing on Saturdays. Any intrest in 12 th scale Mod?


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

This just in Todd Schmidt from International/Navistar just bought the Jaguar F1 car on Ebay. This class is going to be huge.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

20 is the limit.

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Brad, YGPM

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Just got a phone call. Bernie Eccelstone is requiring each team to pay a $500 sanctioning fee to race in this new series. Please make checks out to Summit Raceway and I will personally see that he recieves them. Thank you.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Indoor track will continue to be set up for on-road through september 18. September 19 though 25th oval will be set up. Every week starting september 26 roadcoarse will be set up sunday thru tuesday, sundays and tuesdays being racedays and mondays being open practice. Looks like we could see a resurgence of 1/12 racing at Summit Raceway this season. That and all the interest in Fomula 1 this looks like a good year for on-road. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

It's amazing how much 12th scale has changed 12L4 It use to be a battery and motor war.


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Ben 
Did you get my reply to your E-Mail?

Chris


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Yes I did. Done deal.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Brad Mergy said:


> This just in Todd Schmidt from International/Navistar just bought the Jaguar F1 car on Ebay. This class is going to be huge.


Is he taking the Jaguar team?


Ben Pooterbagger said:


> Yes I did. Done deal.


What team are you left with, Ben?
-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Jag I guess; but I think after the initial series the first place driver should have the choice of which team to be for the next series, second gets second choice and so on. On motors: I think the chameleon 19T machine wound spec armature should be the only limitation. I plan on running mine in an orion revolution can and endbell so that I won't have to cut the comm and change brushes for a week or two or three.

SO far for rules:

Min weight: XX.X oz
Width: xxx MM
Ride Height: 3 mm

Gearing: open?
Motor: 19T machine wound tagged arm(chameleon/reedy); adj timing cans allowed
Tires: Any rubber
Battery: open
ESC: open
Oneway: No?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

5 spots left!

Ferrari ------- Dale Monroe & Seth Barrand

Renault ------ Jason Pfeiffer & co-worker

BAR Honda --- Sean Bushnell & Scott Heath

Williams BMW - Brad Mergy & Josh Monroe

McLaren ----- Karl Womack & Chris Oldfield

Sauber ------ 

Jaguar ------- Ben Puterbaugh & Todd Schmidt 

Toyota ------ Matt Reinhold & Eric Reinhold

Jordan ------- Tim Rasnick &

Minardi ------


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Ben Puterbaugh said:


> Min weight: XX.X oz
> Width: xxx MM
> Ride Height: 3 mm
> Gearing: open?
> ...


I think the minimum weight should be kit stock with some big electronics (full size servo & receiver with a Cyclone). Width should be kit stock, no more or less. I have and adjustable motor mount, so I am all for open gearing, but I think some of the others would prefer the regular low or high speed gear set, whichever you prefer. I like the motor rules Ben has proposed. The Revolution can will increase the expense, but in the long run will make things MUCH better. Tires have to be the F1 specific rubber tires with the grooves, currently Tamiya, Ride, Pit Shimizu and Square are the only companies I know of that make these tires. No one has weighed in on the battery issue. I believe the inline packs are going to be a pain to fit in the car. I also don't want to buy stick packs for no reason. What do you guys think? I think we should ban the one way. 

How do you guys feel about the team swapping Ben proposed at the end of the season? I think it should be by team points, not the individual driver. Ben is suggesting the first place team gets to swap bodies, and therefore manufacturers with whomever they choose, or not. Then the second and so forth. This is better than a money pot.

Please address all of these rules and questions. Thanks!

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

BTW I have a Prodigi ESC that is very small. It used to be my primary 12th scale unit. It will fit very well in the F201. I am willing to part with it if anyone is interested.

-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

It's a pivot ball car therefore the width is adjustable by several mm


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Off of the Tamiya USA website:
Basic Specifications
Overall length: 425mm 
Overall width: 196mm 
Overall height: 98mm 
Minimum clearance: 5mm 
Weight fully equipped: 1,486g (including TP-S3003 servo, CPR Unit, RC2400SP battery) 
Wheel base: 280mm 
Tread (f/r): 164/159mm


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Can't argue with that. You might want to have one of the toolbox twins verify those numbers though, before you bless it.


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

We need to finalize the rules for the motor and gearing.

Any 19-turn?

Any spec 19-turn?

Any spec 19-turn armature in any can combonation?



Any Gearing?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

I think any spec 19 turn in any can would be good. No one else has sounded off on this subject yet Brad, give it a sec. I think we will have to limit it to Tamiya regular or high speed gearsets only. You can run either, nothing aftermarket. This is until everyone has a chance to get an adjustable motor mount. Regardless you will only be able to run the 64 pitch 88 tooth spur when we do open up that rule. That is the biggest 64 pitch that Seth could fit in his deal.

What do you think we should do about the batteries?

-Sean


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Can the aftermarket chassis use the Tamiya gears, or are they strictly set up for standard spurs? We could limit the gearing to the 2 ratios available in the stock Tamiya chassis, but use your own 64 pitch/48 pitch gears to match those ratios. Yeah, I know it would be a nightmare to tech that.... just a thought.
It would be nice to be able to check for ride height, check for 19 turn motor, and that's it.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sheath said:


> Can the aftermarket chassis use the Tamiya gears, or are they strictly set up for standard spurs? We could limit the gearing to the 2 ratios available in the stock Tamiya chassis, but use your own 64 pitch/48 pitch gears to match those ratios. Yeah, I know it would be a nightmare to tech that.... just a thought.
> It would be nice to be able to check for ride height, check for 19 turn motor, and that's it.


The 3Racing chassis can use the Tamiya gears. I think it will be easier to tech the Tamiya gears until everyone can get a chassis, then we can open up the gearing.

-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

The ARCOR hand wound spec 19Ts will be a big speed advantage over the chameleons. I think that would be a little much for the chassis. I was initially going to go this route but thought better of it for cost and broken parts standpoint, not to mention the 'you're winning b/c you're running a mod whining'. On the other hand we could just say no lower than 19T, so you could run a 23T single for instance.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Maybe; yes; yes; not to start(you can't even get the part now)



Brad Mergy said:


> We need to finalize the rules for the motor and gearing.
> 
> Any 19-turn?
> 
> ...


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

I am against the low/high-speed gear set. Gearing is very important to the motors life. If it is under or overgeared they are going to get HOT and when they get too HOT they go to crap fast. 



Anyone can order the Square Spur gear Adapter from Pit stop, they are available. $14 I also think Nick's Hobby Shop is going to stock parts for the F1 cars so they will probably have them in stock if they know we need them.





As far as an adjustable motor mount, either get the 3racing chassis or buy an adjustable motor mount. I am going to look into seeing if I can modify my stock motor mount.



I also have a high-speed gear set coming but I don’t think it is the proper gear ratio for running 19-turn indoors on carpet but if it is great! Also I would like to run 64 pitch. 





Batteries - 6 cells anything goes. This way there is no need for touring car people to have to buy new batteries.



Also - lets set the rules, I don't like to hear "not now" or "not until everyone has them” there is nothing worse than rules that constantly change. I have a stock car that's it. So I don't have an advantage on anyone so if the parts aren’t available I won't have them but that isn't a reason not to let the people who have them run them. Just my 2 cents. We still have a couple weeks there is time to get the adj gears and motor mount.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Mergyman said:


> Batteries - 6 cells anything goes. This way there is no need for touring car people to have to buy new batteries.


I am all for not buying more batteries for no reason!! The problem is I am not sure an inline pack will work in these cars, or it will be a real PITA to fit them.

The gearing issue is complicated. I don't want to run the wrong gear, but I don't want a handful of people on a different lap because they spend the extra cash either.

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Post edited  I will report back after I find a good solution for the gearing. As far as the Chassis I don't know, all I can say is "Be the Dremel"


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

i'm going to try some on road this winter, i live in goshen. if i come into the ft. on 33, how do i get there? 1/12th scale 4cell stock, any motor, gear and tire recommendations. same for touring. what are the motor rules on 19 turn touring?


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

has anyone figured out how to get a side x side pack to fit yet?


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I plan on dremeling away at the plastic until it fits.



JuggaloRC said:


> has anyone figured out how to get a side x side pack to fit yet?


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I guess I am for the open gearing after giving it some thought. I think a lot of spur adapters for a 5mm shaft could work with a little work and it should be pretty simple to dremel some slots in the standard or optional plates or maybe we could get a machinist to do a bunch. Sean has the last word though.


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

I am not for changing teams. Because of the cost in doing so. Paint, having stickers custom made and so on. Just my two cents.


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Also if we start changing teams based on points we will end up with one or two teams that win and the rest will just be running around the track.


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

I also would to see the rule say any 19turn.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

1armed1,
To get here from 33 is fairly easy. Just stay on 33 until it gets to I-69. Continue on over I-69, and just keep going straight on that road. Not counting the stop lights at the overpass of I-69, go thru 3 lights, and turn right at the 4th, into Gateway Plaza shopping center.(Big sign for the shopping center). The raceway is at the left end of the row of stores.
For 1/12 scale 4-cell stock, most racers use the Monster stock motor. For tires, grey compound rears and purple compound fronts. For touring, plaid fronts, purple rears, unless someone else has newer info. 19 turn rules.... hmmmm... I don't know. The largest percenteage of racers ran stock, so I'm not sure of rules for 19 turn.
Hope you can make it down for some racing this season. Road course Sundays at noon, and Tuesday nights at 7 PM. Oval on Saturdays at 5 PM, I believe.



1armed1 said:


> i'm going to try some on road this winter, i live in goshen. if i come into the ft. on 33, how do i get there? 1/12th scale 4cell stock, any motor, gear and tire recommendations. same for touring. what are the motor rules on 19 turn touring?


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Ok hear is my opinion MR. commish

19 turn any config

gearing any config

no team changing - unless a team is just going to quit then they give up their team pref

all other is good 

Hey I did do a lot more looking and found 85, 81, 78 teeth spur gears and tracy orderd them in to the shop so they are in stock I am now running 
81-33 (2:45) and that is right in the middle of tamiya high/low gear sets. I still think its a little to high for the 19t

seth


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

C. Oldfield said:


> I am not for changing teams. Because of the cost in doing so. Paint, having stickers custom made and so on. Just my two cents.


The proposal is you trade bodies and teams. You would hand me your McLaren shell and wings and I would hand you my Honda set. There would be no extra cost. If my body is in better shape at the end of the year then maybe I won't want to trade. But it is team for team, if your teammate doesn't want to team up next year then there would be a trade anyway. I think it is a novel idea, but I don't think it will work. Almost everyone is against it, motion not carried.


Mergatroid said:


> Also - lets set the rules, I don't like to hear "not now" or "not until everyone has them” there is nothing worse than rules that constantly change. I have a stock car that's it. So I don't have an advantage on anyone so if the parts aren’t available I won't have them but that isn't a reason not to let the people who have them run them. Just my 2 cents. We still have a couple weeks there is time to get the adj gears and motor mount.


I'm hearing you. We are already talking about running two short seasons; Oct-Dec '04 and Jan-April '05. That is when we will try some different things. We will try the bump and two different points schemes. I want to nail down the tech rules ASAP. How about:
Overall length: 425mm 
Overall width: 196mm 
Overall height: 98mm 
Minimum clearance: 5mm 
Weight fully equipped: 1,486g 
Wheel base: 280mm 
F201 based chassis (Kit stock or aftermarket)
spec 19-turn arm, any can
Open Gearing
Open battery
Have to do a team paint job and stickers etc...
Must use F1 grooved rubber tires (Ride, Pits, Tamiya, Square)

anything else???

-Sean


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I like that it sounds good for all, so you have my vote.

its not 100% what i want but hey i am easy, when the tamiya gear thing was being talked about i was sick thinking about putting those crappy gears in my car, but I would have done it.

so any way hustler you are doing a good job listning to every one.

I do know that this current rules could change but as they are I vote yes

seth


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Has anyone seen Mclaren stickers yet. Karl or myself have not and are going to have to have them custom made, at a price of around $50.00-$60.00. So if anyone knows a better deal we would appreciate it


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks Sheath, When Can I Come Practice?


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Talked to Dan Terhune at Indy's HobbyTown monday. They have been running F1 outdoors during the summer and we talked about having a big F1 race at our place this winter then having one in Indy next summer, preferably close to the Indy Grand Prix. I will have more on this later.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

airborn said:


> Ok hear is my opinion MR. commish


... I am not Michael Chiklis, thanks anyway...


 airborn said:


> 19 turn any config
> gearing any config
> no team changing - unless a team is just going to quit then they give up their team pref
> all other is good
> ...


Very cool about the gears. I think we need to have that 19 spec tag in the armature so we know what it is easily. I like the no team changing deal. Your teammate should be working with you. If you two don't get along or something, you should be able to leave or they should go. I also think that if someone wants to get in a team and it is full they should be able to ask one of the team members if they would take a buyout of some sort or discuss options.

-Sean


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I am not Michael Chiklis, thanks anyway...
Quote:


hey chiklis is pretty cool as Vic Macky.... I have seen every episode for 3 seasons. I liked him as the commish.

hey how cool would that be to have a big race in INDY with the F1's and those guys to come hear this winter too man that would be cool. Just like the world super bike guys comming to laguna seca to race with the AMA guys.

seth


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

hey dale what did you do wait till Kerry went to bed and sneek out of the condo and go to a library to get on line??? You are sick and in need of a intervention man...


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

1armed1,
The raceway is open for practice Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday right now. We still have offroad on Saturday, frequency conflicts would make that tough. The hobby shop and track is open noon until 9 PM on those days. The track is set up for road course right now, but we also have oval. The best might be to call ahead to see which is set up when you want to come. Once the season starts, Wednesday thru Saturday is set up for oval, and Sunday thru Tuesday is set up for road course. 260-471-2722
I assume you found our website, but if not it is fwsarc.8m.com. There are race calendars you can click on from the first page to see what is happening on which days. Hope to see you at the track!



1armed1 said:


> Thanks Sheath, When Can I Come Practice?


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Hustler said:


> The proposal is you trade bodies and teams. You would hand me your McLaren shell and wings and I would hand you my Honda set. There would be no extra cost. If my body is in better shape at the end of the year then maybe I won't want to trade. But it is team for team, if your teammate doesn't want to team up next year then there would be a trade anyway. I think it is a novel idea, but I don't think it will work. Almost everyone is against it, motion not carried.
> 
> I'm hearing you. We are already talking about running two short seasons; Oct-Dec '04 and Jan-April '05. That is when we will try some different things. We will try the bump and two different points schemes. I want to nail down the tech rules ASAP. How about:
> Overall length: 425mm
> ...


 Sounds good! Except for the ride hight. I don't run my touring car that high. I am thinking 3mm or maybe 4mm. I don't want these things to look like 4x4 F1's . 

What exactly is considered a spec 19-turn arm? Are you talking the 19-turn machine wound (reedy/trinity) arms or the hand wound labeled 19-turns? 

And how in the world did Sean get Dale's and Ben's support? I didn't think that was even possible?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

A Wise Brad said:


> And how in the world did Sean get Dale's and Ben's support? I didn't think that was even possible?


Man, you ain't just whistling Dixie!! Not sure what happened, maybe they didn't fully contemplate what they agreed to! 

The ride height and those other dimensions were a cut and paste from the Tamiya website and quite negotiable. 

Not sure about what arm we should run, don't really care. I think that specific arm should be the same in EVERY car, if you want to stick it in a stock can or a Revolution can it doesn't matter. That would probably be the easiest way to tech it.

Ideas?

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Hustler said:


> Man, you ain't just whistling Dixie!! Not sure what happened, maybe they didn't fully contemplate what they agreed to!
> 
> The ride height and those other dimensions were a cut and paste from the Tamiya website and quite negotiable.
> 
> ...


I don't care on the Armature, just need to know so I can get one. 

I vote for a 3mm ride height. 5mm is for asphalt racing. Also we will be running rubber tires so we won't have to worry about the cars getting lower as we run.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Brad Mergy said:


> I don't care on the Armature, just need to know so I can get one.
> 
> I vote for a 3mm ride height. 5mm is for asphalt racing. Also we will be running rubber tires so we won't have to worry about the cars getting lower as we run.


3mm is fine unless someone has a problem with it.  What is the pricing difference and the performance difference between the two armatures? If there is a bunch of performance gain and the price is close I say we go with the hand wound. If a lot of people have the machine wound already then I say we should stick with that. Thoughts?

-Vic Macky


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Sounds like everyone wants open 19T; That's fine with me. I think it will be easy enough to tech too. I put my chameleon arm in my V2 can last night and you could easily see the tag through the can.





Hustler said:


> Man, you ain't just whistling Dixie!! Not sure what happened, maybe they didn't fully contemplate what they agreed to!
> 
> The ride height and those other dimensions were a cut and paste from the Tamiya website and quite negotiable.
> 
> ...


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I think the issue is that there's a lot of 19T arms out there, Speed Gem 19T double, 19T fixed timing, adjustable timing, d5 handwound 19T, v2 19T, etc.. Most should be tagged or at least labeled 19x1; 19x3. 
Cost increase is that of a standard mod (~$50 ) but since you shouldn't be cutting the arm every run and replacing brushes, I don't know that it matters. I think everyone for the most part has some type of 19T so if we narrow the allowable types is the only way you really increase cost. As for the speed difference, some are going to be faster, some a lot faster, that's part of the racing right? The way I see the 19T rule is similiar to defining a given displacement or engine config in full size racing. 

The only way to come close is brushless spec where the motor responds to a given acceleration curve, and the every motor/battery combo is capable of meeting that power curve.




Hustler said:


> 3mm is fine unless someone has a problem with it.  What is the pricing difference and the performance difference between the two armatures? If there is a bunch of performance gain and the price is close I say we go with the hand wound. If a lot of people have the machine wound already then I say we should stick with that. Thoughts?
> 
> -Vic Macky


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> I think the issue is that there's a lot of 19T arms out there, Speed Gem 19T double, 19T fixed timing, adjustable timing, d5 handwound 19T, v2 19T, etc.. Most should be tagged or at least labeled 19x1; 19x3... The way I see the 19T rule is similiar to defining a given displacement or engine config in full size racing.


OK, the idea is the rule states 19-turn only, no mention of which brand, style, single, double, nothing? I want to be able to look into the motor and see that tag on the arm saying you aren't cheating, I want it to be easy. Who is for the simple 19 turn rule and who wants a specific arm in any can?

-Sean


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

just something to think about I have fond a 6 cell stick pack assembled with no connector from O-tec for 35 bucks out the door these packs are gp3300 and in the past all have been 400+ runtime and voltage of 1.165 to 1.169. this pack if used could have a label installed under the clear heat srink stating something like "04/05 f1"
or whatever we want. This would save you from cutting chassis, also from looking at the side by side packs you will notice that the outer 2 cells would not be supported at all they are just hanging out in the open just a thought...

Tracey


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

OK, here's my 2 cents. If it has a tag on the armature that you can see thru the holes in the can, (EPIC 19, YOK 19, etc.) then it's legal. I believe that the only arms tagged in this manner are the 19 turn single 19 AWG wire arms. I don't think arms that are not singles, or are a different guage wire would be tagged. 
I've seen rules that do not allow hybrid motors (Reedy arm in a Trinity can for example) but they usually refer to stock motors. I don't think there would be a significant perfomance advantage to that, so it wouldn't bother me to allow hybrids. It sounds like the reason it came up was to take advantage of the new Revolution endbell and brushes that are quickly gaining a reputation for low maintenance. The only opposition would be if we decide that we should stick with the fixed timing motors as opposed to adjustable timing. Then your choices are limited.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

After editing this post for the 4th time, I decided that idea was not formed well enough to post yet.


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Hustler said:


> OK, the idea is the rule states 19-turn only, no mention of which brand, style, single, double, nothing? I want to be able to look into the motor and see that tag on the arm saying you aren't cheating, I want it to be easy. Who is for the simple 19 turn rule and who wants a specific arm in any can?
> 
> -Sean


I think a simple any brand, make, style ect 19 turn motor is a good way to go. 

Chris


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

You're supposed to decide Sean From the sounds of it nobody wants 'Super Stock' 19T but most want 19T modified. I think the Super stock or spec 19T will be more expensive and time consuming b/c you will have to work harder to get the power out of the motor and next thing you know we'll be changing brushes every run. 





Hustler said:


> OK, the idea is the rule states 19-turn only, no mention of which brand, style, single, double, nothing? I want to be able to look into the motor and see that tag on the arm saying you aren't cheating, I want it to be easy. Who is for the simple 19 turn rule and who wants a specific arm in any can?
> 
> -Sean


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

sheath said:


> I guess I see the F1 thing as a group of guys that are already racing, wanting to try something different on Tuesday, along with their class of choice. It's a car I can stick a battery in, run it and have a ball, and pretty much leave it sit as-is until the next heat.


Are we getting too far away from the original intent of the class? 
I don't remember where, but I read a post regarding what a racer did in his F1 series at a different track. He bought 1 battery pack, put it in his car at the beginning of the season, soldered the connections, and didn't remove it until after the last race of the year. That's an extreme case, but it illustrates the kind of simplicity I had imagined for this class.
The above quote was just my idea for the class, nothing that was agreed upon by the majority or anything.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

No I think we are just trying to clarify what will be run. The no working on the motor is why I will be running a v2 19t, b/c I should be able to run that for more than one week, w/o rebuild. The motor will be more powerful than what the chassis is capable of so you won't have to replace brushes before the main jsut b/c your main competition did. I will probably even install connectors on my batts for this class!


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, I see your point there... that is directly related to the simplicity of the class. Low maintenance. Looking back on my last post, I think that last Mountain Dew I had right before I posted, wound me a little tight. I'm a little more relaxed now, so don't read too much into it.
I guess the motor issue really comes down to two things...
Armatures and cans.
Any 19 turn arm (preferably still a single), or only tagged 19 single 19 guage wire arms?
Adjustable timing cans, or fixed timing cans?


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Must be able to prove it's 19T arm somehow(if it's even questionable) and any can; that way v2 cans are legal and maintenance goes way down.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

OK, what arms come with that nifty 19 spec (YOK19) or whatever tag? If we can agree that the arm has to be easily identifiable as "X" or we can say you have to have "X" arm, then tech will be easy and everyone has to be honest - or seriously motivated to cheat at fun. I want to look in the vent hole of the motor and see that tag, plain as day. If it isn't there you are DQ'd. What arms fit this category?

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> You're supposed to decide Sean From the sounds of it nobody wants 'Super Stock' 19T but most want 19T modified. I think the Super stock or spec 19T will be more expensive and time consuming b/c you will have to work harder to get the power out of the motor and next thing you know we'll be changing brushes every run.



"You're supposed to decide Sean". Boy are you the lucky one! :wave:


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Matt Reinhold gave me a call tonight, and asked me to express his opinion on the F1 class. He's having some problems with the forums allowing him to post.



> The rules should specify 19 turn motors, and rubber tires. Also, regarding swapping bodies and changing teams, if anyone touches my Toyota bodies, I'll break their fingers.


There you go Matt, I hope I correctly expressed your feelings.


----------



## tras1 (Sep 7, 2004)

>>>>>>>>


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I think the burden of proof falls on the racer to prove it's a 19T; if there's no tag pull it to show where it's printed on the arm. I do think we're getting a little carried away with this though, these things are all going to be a little much for the car when geared properly and it was tough to take off .5 a lap with an 8T relative to stock with a touring car that was glued to the track.





Hustler said:


> OK, what arms come with that nifty 19 spec (YOK19) or whatever tag? If we can agree that the arm has to be easily identifiable as "X" or we can say you have to have "X" arm, then tech will be easy and everyone has to be honest - or seriously motivated to cheat at fun. I want to look in the vent hole of the motor and see that tag, plain as day. If it isn't there you are DQ'd. What arms fit this category?
> 
> -Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sheath said:


> sheath said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I see the F1 thing as a group of guys that are already racing, wanting to try something different on Tuesday, along with their class of choice. It's a car I can stick a battery in, run it and have a ball, and pretty much leave it sit as-is until the next heat. Are we getting too far away from the original intent of the class?
> ...


Yup, this was and still is exactly what we want, you are absolutely right. I believe you can take the car you have Scott, put the lightweight gears in it and a 19-turn stock based motor, and run in the top 5 out of 20 cars. I believe you can run F1, dust off the car, start the next battery, marshal, and hang out for the rest of the time. 

I will pit your BAR Honda if you want to run 12th at the same time, being that I am your teammate. 

I want some clear rules so we all have a structure to operate in. If this makes F1 more like the IROC series then so be it. I want the fight to be on the track, not in the pits or the tech stand. This isn't really getting more complex than originally intended, I just want clear definitions to avoid a series ending brawl down the road. 

In all honesty, Brad, Ben and Karl will most likely be the top 3 to beat, they are the talent in this series. Kind of like when the IRL first started out, no Andrettis, Unsers, or real talent, they just crashed every 5 laps for 2 seasons. LOL!

-Sean


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

What's up guys??!! No CRL down at the Summit this year??  


I was looking forward to the pre CRL party the night before at the bowling alley next door and the tity bar!! :wave:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Gixer J said:


> What's up guys??!! No CRL down at the Summit this year??
> I was looking forward to the pre CRL party the night before at the bowling alley next door and the tity bar!! :wave:


Good times brotherman!! Maybe we could get Keith to come back next year, after all he was the stage show :jest: 

-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Maybe we could bring the show to the track.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

There are plenty of other tracks in the region that have a ceiling support pole right in the middle of their tracks that the ladies could use. Fortunately, or unfortunately for some, we don't have to look around obstructions to race our little cars in Fort Wayne so the floor show wouldn't be very interesting. Plus, I think Dale would have a problem with it on multiple levels.

-Sean


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

any gear recommendations for monster stock motors in 12th scale and tc3?


----------



## TrashMan (Sep 16, 2004)

Hooray, now I can post!

For the F1 cars Lets just leave the rules as follows...
Rule 1 19 T motors 
Rule 2 Rubber tires. 
That's it and we will reevaluate it for the second half of the winter season. We don't have to make it any more complicated than that, even if Ben is going to race F1.

If there is a decision that needs to be made taking a vote would be a piece of cake. If you have an F201 and race on Tuesdays (or are registered for our league) you get one vote.

As far as the body swap goes, I have spent too much time and money getting our bodies made up. I will NOT trade bodies irregardless. I am sure that there are others that find the idea of swapping bodies odd, but are too polite to point it out.

On another note...

F1 Decals, I emailed "The Nige" on Formula1-rc's forums and asked if he would be willing to reprint some Toyota decals for me, I requested 2003 or 2004 decals. He seemed very happy to help and reprint them. But I did not try to order them through Formula1-RC. If you register on their forums you will be able to e-mail him, he contributes to most of their forums and was very helpful. Those of you who have seen our F1 cars can attest to the fine job he did on the decals.

Looking forward to Tuesdays
Matt


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

That's pretty much it plus 

3. minimum weight (just b/c it's possible to shave a lot of weight off these)
4. max width (b/c it's adjustable and going way wide provides and advantage)
5. any 6c battery (yes mine will use side by sides)
6. open gearing (Seth already has it, and it's cheap)

BTW the V2 endbell kits for yokomo based motors are at great planes now, so you don't even need to buy a V2 to get the low maintenance now.



TrashMan said:


> Hooray, now I can post!
> 
> For the F1 cars Lets just leave the rules as follows...
> Rule 1 19 T motors
> ...


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Have you guys actually been running these cars on the carpet?


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

davidl said:


> Have you guys actually been running these cars on the carpet?


 Hi David. I think there's been four that I know of that have driven their cars on carpet. I drove mine for about a year and a half before putting it in the raceway display case for a year. The cars drive pretty nice and look realistic but can be expensive. The idea of team racing sounds good to me. It will be interesting to see how it goes this year racing them.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

I asked because we were talking about it at Hobby Town in Indy yesterday. We weren't sure if anyone had run these cars, yet, because the 19T thing sounds wild to me. Anyway, there are about half a dozen guys in Indy running them in the Hobby Town South parking lot racing on Saturday afternoons. Will Nichols wondered if you would let any of them run with you if they showed, but weren't on any of the teams you have established. More questions. As for me it is only 1/12 scale. What Tuesday do you start?


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I have no problem with that. its like the world superbike guys raceing with the AMA superbike guys you do not get points for your point race or from their point race. You are there to just race. The only thing that would mabee make some one not like that is if some one from indy say takes 1st well then the points that say I could have had for 1st place now no one gets.

this is a topic that needs looked 

seth


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Personally, the chance to race with other F1 drivers would outweight the few points I might not get when they finish ahead of me. Racing with new people is always a good thing. But you are right, Seth, it is something that needs discussion. I wouldn't want to discourage anyone from racing with us at anytime, points race or not.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Beginning of the season you need to set a deadline for all that are in the point series. That way no matter where they finish they are the only ones getting points. If you finish 3rd in the A but are the first in the point series then you get first place points and so forth. That way it doesn't matter who runs the series all the people going for points are going to get the points no matter what.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

David Lee: First Tuesday is Oct 5th. first Sunday is set for Sept 26th racing on sunday starts at 12 noon for now if crowd gets big then we will start sooner..

looking forward to running with you again this year 

Tracey F


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

airborn said:


> I have no problem with that. its like the world superbike guys raceing with the AMA superbike guys you do not get points for your point race or from their point race. You are there to just race. The only thing that would mabee make some one not like that is if some one from indy say takes 1st well then the points that say I could have had for 1st place now no one gets.
> 
> this is a topic that needs looked
> 
> seth


 I'm thinking they will probably want to come up from Indy on a sunday and I believe the points series is tuesdays only. Also I will be talking to Dan at HobbyTown north sunday and hopefully I'll have more info on this.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

tafog said:


> David Lee: First Tuesday is Oct 5th...
> 
> Tracey F


Scott's previous post...


sheath said:


> Correction... the first Sunday road course race will now take place on September 26. Any thoughts on Tuesday the 28th?


Which is it now? I thought we were on for the 28th?

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

davidl said:


> Will Nichols wondered if you would let any of them run with you if they showed, but weren't on any of the teams you have established.


Tuesdays are the only day we have talked about doing all of the point and teams hooplah for F1. If they want to come up and run for points on Tuesday nights, we still have 5 spots open. I guess some of our guys are planning on running the F1's on Sundays too, I am not. If they want to come up and try on Sundays, there are no points or teams issues, just run a 19-turn. Tell them to come on up!

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

I plan on running F1 on Sundays also if enough people want to run.


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Has anyone noticed that the stock gear ratio between the Ferrari and the BMW is different. The Ferrari is 7.15:1 and the BMW is 5.88:1. I am not sure if that makes much of a difference or not.


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Jaguar announced yesterday that 2004 will be there last season.
For mor information go to www.formula1.com


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

C. Oldfield said:


> Jaguar announced yesterday that 2004 will be there last season.
> For mor information go to www.formula1.com


Dang, Ben is out of a ride already!

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Is the track going to be open on Sunday and if so what time?


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Well I was going to open up the track Sunday from 1-5 pm but I will not be able to do this now. so sorry the track will not be open Sunday unless nick or tracy can do it.

seth


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

also the track will be set up for oval from now till the start of onroad that is for the oval guys to get one week of practice in.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Now I will have more incentive to claim one of the Red cars!





Hustler said:


> Dang, Ben is out of a ride already!
> 
> -Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Sean
Are ceramic bearings allowed?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

C. Oldfield said:


> Sean
> Are ceramic bearings allowed?


Good question. How are we going to tech them if they are illegal?

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Ben says that you can tell by weight. I just want to know before anyone spends the money and then can"t use them.


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

C. Oldfield said:


> Sean
> Are ceramic bearings allowed?


The only cars that would put that kind of money into a Tamiya F1 car are Ferraris.  
I plan on keeping mine as stock as possible just to prove that you can win with a close to stock car (assuming I can win a race)


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

Since Jag is pulling out of F-1 does that mean there is only 3 spots left? Must suck to not even start racing and the sponsor pulls out. Looks like we will either have a full Sauber team or a pair of Minardi boys.

-Jason


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Brad Mergy said:


> The only cars that would put that kind of money into a Tamiya F1 car are Ferraris.
> I plan on keeping mine as stock as possible just to prove that you can win with a close to stock car (assuming I can win a race)


I think this is a good point. If you are intent on running at the front and don't mind the $125 price tag, go for it. If you feel you are OK with the stock bearings and a little massaging, then that is cool too. I don't want to have everyone teardown for tech, it takes away from beer and wings time. If someone has a major problem with leaving the bearings rules open, speak now.



JuggaloRC said:


> Since Jag is pulling out of F-1 does that mean there is only 3 spots left? Must suck to not even start racing and the sponsor pulls out. Looks like we will either have a full Sauber team or a pair of Minardi boys.


I think we can let them run Jaguar this year. We'll see if someone buys the team for next season.

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

that's no fun letting ben still run the Jag. He looks more like a Sauber driver. Just kidding Ben.

-Jason


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Brad Mergy said:


> The only cars that would put that kind of money into a Tamiya F1 car are Ferraris.
> I plan on keeping mine as stock as possible just to prove that you can win with a close to stock car (assuming I can win a race)


 I agree with Brad. For most roadcoarse racing I would think if you would want to free up the rolling resistance just take the bearing shields off and replace the grease with a drop of oil. I'll be surprised if most of the guys do that for the F1 racing. Me personally, I'll spend my money elsewhere on my cars.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Are we running our first Tuesday night on the 28th or the 5th???????

-Sean


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I wouldn't bother getting ceramics for the F1 cars. At most, just soak the kit bearings in a cleaner, blow them out, and re-oil them with a good bearing oil. Corner speed for these cars is not going to come from the bearings, but from setup.  

-Rich




C. Oldfield said:


> Sean
> Are ceramic bearings allowed?


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Well If we leave it open the ceramics will probably be in my car sooner or later, and at least some of them fit in one my other cars, so I'll have an excuse as to why I bought bearings for $6 per to put in a Tamiya.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Jason, YGPM


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

We originally said that the indoor season would start the first week of October. Someone pointed out that the last offroad race is Sept. 25, so why not have the first Sunday race on Sept. 26. Same would go for the first Tuesday. No reason we can't start on the 28th for the first night. Anyone opposed to Sept. 28 as the first night of racing?


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

The 28th sounds good to me.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

1/12th and tc's on tuesday also?


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

1armed1 said:


> 1/12th and tc's on tuesday also?


Yes 1/12th scale and tc's will also run on Tuesdays.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

1armed1 said:


> 1/12th and tc's on tuesday also?


Which do you plan on bringing?

-Sean


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

both, i don't know if i'll be able to make the first week. i'm finishing the mars series that weekend.what time does racing start on tuesday?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

7PM, practice opens well before that


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Who's running what on Sunday?

-Sean


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

tc if i can make it 1/12th also if there is enough people.


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

I plan on F1 as long as I am not the only one.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Now I will have more incentive to claim one of the Red cars!


 Hey! The Grinch wants to take my Shumy Ferrari.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Tracey says they just shipped some 3300s stick packs to Nicks that they will be able to sell at a great price. If you guys want to they could be designated as spec packs for our Formula 1 racing.


----------



## fomocoman (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey, I think the F1 team racing was a great idea and can't wait to get mine finished up and get out there on the track and mix it up with you guys at the Summit.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

fomocoman said:


> Hey, I think the F1 team racing was a great idea and can't wait to get mine finished up and get out there on the track and mix it up with you guys at the Summit.


Ford Motor Company Man,
I've been drinking all night. Who are you and what car are you wanting to do?


-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> Tracey says they just shipped some 3300s stick packs to Nicks that they will be able to sell at a great price. If you guys want to they could be designated as spec packs for our Formula 1 racing.


I think we should leave the rules as open as possible. 19 turn, F201, ribbed F201 rubber tires, minimum weight, realistic paint jobs and teams, etc. Man, typing drunk is fun... :tongue: We still haven't talked about how many minutes to run, how about 5 to start and then we do some mileage tests?

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Hustler said:


> I think we should leave the rules as open as possible. 19 turn, F201, ribbed F201 rubber tires, minimum weight, realistic paint jobs and teams, etc. Man, typing drunk is fun... :tongue: We still haven't talked about how many minutes to run, how about 5 to start and then we do some mileage tests?
> 
> -Sean


 Are we going to have to start giving breath tests before you are allowed to race? 

Too late to make new battery rules I already have mine  I think they are 400 run time with 1.15 volts LOL


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Brad Mergy said:


> Are we going to have to start giving breath tests before you are allowed to race?
> Too late to make new battery rules I already have mine  I think they are 400 run time with 1.15 volts LOL


Put a breathalizer on my keyboard. Maybe a proficency test to post on HobbyTalk? Half you cats would fail, even if you were sober by the way you spell!! :jest: 

Seriously, we will keep the battery rules open.

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Has anyone used the pit tires in soft compound. 

Chirs


----------



## fomocoman (Sep 22, 2004)

Whats up Hustler this is Josh, I just wanted to let you know that I am almost ready to kick your but in F1 again, I also figured this would be the fastest way to get the rules for F1 and figure out some of the parts (setups) you'll be using. I think running the races as long as we can is a good idea. As far as the batteries go, I don't really have a clue what I need, so a little help here? :thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

C. Oldfield said:


> Has anyone used the pit tires in soft compound.
> 
> Chirs


 I've used them, they work great.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Race length I don't really think should be up for debate; it's not going to be good for the motors to run more than 5 minutes b/c they will get too hot; and battery runtime will also become important, which will increase cost. Just my .02 but just know something like that could have major consequences and take away from the 'easy and fun' Tuesday night racing concept.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

fomocoman said:


> ...I just wanted to let you know that I am almost ready to kick your but in F1 again, I also figured this would be the fastest way to get the rules for F1 and figure out some of the parts (setups) you'll be using...


Sorry Josh, didn't recognize the handle. If I remember correctly, you were always ALMOST READY to kick my ass, you just never realized that goal. :jest: There is plenty of info on this thread, also Karl and Seth have done some testing so you could talk to them.


-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Race length I don't really think should be up for debate; it's not going to be good for the motors to run more than 5 minutes b/c they will get too hot; and battery runtime will also become important, which will increase cost. Just my .02 but just know something like that could have major consequences and take away from the 'easy and fun' Tuesday night racing concept.


I'm hearing you. I left the time open to do some testing with. We will start out with 5 minutes. If we can go 8 on our current equipment with no significant side effects like you described, then I don't see why we shouldn't.

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

fomocoman said:


> Whats up Hustler this is Josh, I just wanted to let you know that I am almost ready to kick your but in F1 again, I also figured this would be the fastest way to get the rules for F1 and figure out some of the parts (setups) you'll be using. I think running the races as long as we can is a good idea. As far as the batteries go, I don't really have a clue what I need, so a little help here? :thumbsup:


Josh, Give me a call, your dad has my cell number. 

On the race lenth, I agree with Ben. You don't want this to turn into a battery war.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Brad Mergy said:


> You don't want this to turn into a battery war.


Good point. My idea was to test the setups at 5, 6 and 8 minutes to see the performance drop off and measure the motor temp/wear. Then we could say X is the right amount of time. I wasn't going to establish a 15 minute main without knowing the consequences...

-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Hustler said:


> Good point. My idea was to test the setups at 5, 6 and 8 minutes to see the performance drop off and measure the motor temp/wear. Then we could say X is the right amount of time. I wasn't going to establish a 15 minute main without knowing the consequences...
> 
> -Sean


Anything over 5 minutes will be very bad. As it is my batteries for this are about 360 seconds @ 30 amp discharge and they might be on the edge for 5 minutes, and mine are pretty decent for being last years batts.


----------



## fomocoman (Sep 22, 2004)

If you think running more than 5 min is going to be hard on our equipment then there is really no question, I don't want to be burnin up motors every night, but it would be cool to run longer. Mergy, I will give you a call monday or I will be up at the track :freak:


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

do i have to be a club member to run tc's on tuesday night?


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

No you don't have to be a member to run on Tuesday nights. I think you can join the club still Wally would have to answer on that one...Wally????

Well the 1st Sunday Onroad day was today, very light turnout so no racing with only 4 diffrent cars running laps 1) 12th, 1) F1 car and 2) touring cars. The track is very green at this time we need to get more cars on the track running road course to help bring traction up. With the long summer of sitting and the dust that is laying in the carpet even after vac was used the traction has suffered. racing this Tuesday night should help..

So how long will it take to get the car count up? and when will we see 10 f1 cars on the track. that and the promise of some great 12th and touring action is pointing toward a exciting season.

who racing Tuesday night? 

Tracey


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

tafog said:


> No you don't have to be a member to run on Tuesday nights. I think you can join the club still Wally would have to answer on that one...Wally????
> Tracey


Actually, Scott is our SARC club president, and has been for the past 6 or 8 years now. Anyone can join the club. I will be at the track on Tuesday night but I am pretty sure the cars won't be ready yet. 

I got to drive Seth's F1 ride and it is interesting. The squealing is going to be a bit much with several cars out there. It is nothing like foams on carpet, and to me it kinda sucks. But we will get a hold of the track and have fun.

Anyone else to chime in on the number of minutes? Right now 5 minutes is the time.

-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Got Nitro?



fomocoman said:


> If you think running more than 5 min is going to be hard on our equipment then there is really no question, I don't want to be burnin up motors every night, but it would be cool to run longer. Mergy, I will give you a call monday or I will be up at the track :freak:


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Hustler said:


> Good point. My idea was to test the setups at 5, 6 and 8 minutes to see the performance drop off and measure the motor temp/wear. Then we could say X is the right amount of time. I wasn't going to establish a 15 minute main without knowing the consequences...
> 
> -Sean


They weigh as much as TC; use 6 cells like TC; use the same motors as TC; why would ya run anything beyond a TC time limit??

Now if everyone goes out and gets a brushless it would at least be possible.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> They weigh as much as TC; use 6 cells like TC; use the same motors as TC; why would ya run anything beyond a TC time limit??


Drive one, they are nothing like a TC with foams on carpet.


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> They weigh as much as TC; use 6 cells like TC; use the same motors as TC; why would ya run anything beyond a TC time limit??


Because it's not a TC


-Jason


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

I'm planning on coming out tomorrow night (tuesday)... Just wanted to make sure it'll still be road course. And also when does the track open? First time on carpet this year!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, first time on carpet and I am sure you are going to suck. LOL!

You don't need no stinkin' practice!!! Go play ping pong or something! 

-Rich




pimpedaccord said:


> I'm planning on coming out tomorrow night (tuesday)... Just wanted to make sure it'll still be road course. And also when does the track open? First time on carpet this year!!


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Cool we have the minardi team and the sauber team still open. HAha you bringin the cdan or the 1/12?



pimpedaccord said:


> I'm planning on coming out tomorrow night (tuesday)... Just wanted to make sure it'll still be road course. And also when does the track open? First time on carpet this year!!


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Hustler said:


> Actually, Scott is our SARC club president, and has been for the past 6 or 8 years now. Anyone can join the club. I will be at the track on Tuesday night but I am pretty sure the cars won't be ready yet.
> 
> I got to drive Seth's F1 ride and it is interesting. The squealing is going to be a bit much with several cars out there. It is nothing like foams on carpet, and to me it kinda sucks. But we will get a hold of the track and have fun.
> 
> ...


Seth and Karl are running well on the rubber tires. We all will just have to find the right setup. I have a set of soft compound that are vary sticky even without tire dope.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

During practice last night it was pretty much agreed that racing tonight was not going to happen b/c so many people would not be able to make it for one reason or another. I think by next Tuesday everyone should be ready to go. The roadcourse is up and open for practice tonight though so if you need more tuning time it's there for one more day until it gets switched back on Sunday.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Rich Chang said:


> ...Go play ping pong or something!
> -Rich


Pool anyone?

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

I had a blast with the F1 car yesterday during practice. Ben and I had some good battles. I think these are going to provide some real entertaining races. The maintenance that is going to be required to race these will be virtually none. The car didn't even get dusty thanks to the closed body and rubber tires. Also I think we need to set up the cones for the F1 cars in the corners, because the flappers grab the F1 cars too much. 




Also, there is no way that we can run longer than 5 minutes unless we use a cooling system for the motors, they get too hot. Does anyone have a fan setup for the motor to try and see if this will keep the heat down? Run time is no problem, I got well over 10 minutes of run time, but I had to stop and let the motor cool down.

Are we racing Sunday? I can't find an October calender.


It was good to be back at the track, I can honestly say I DON’T miss the Armory J


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hustler - I suck at both ping pong and pool. haha!

Brad - open up the fronts of the side-pods to get airflow going by the batteries/motor. Anyways, yeah, you can hook up a small fan to the motor. Fred Baumgartner did it to his F1 last year.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Rich; is the high or low speed gearing better for the f201 on carpet with 19T motors?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Ben,

I've never ran the F1 cars on carpet. We only ran them outside on asphalt, and the track was huge. So, we ran the high-speed gearset with the Mabushi and stock motors. However, I'd probably go with the low-speed gearset with a 19-turn on carpet. 

-Rich


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm out of town for probably the whole week... family emergency. I'll get a new calendar up on the website as soon as I can.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Hey all that did not attend the first tuesday night race. We had a great time with testing and practice. This F1 thing is gonna be crazy! Hey hustler said some thing that may be really fun to try: flip a coin and heads up we run tire dope tails up we do not run tire dope, it would be like a rain race. I like that idea. Maybe do it every other point race. any way we had a good time even if only three f1 cars made the track.

seth


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

airborn said:


> Hey all that did not attend the first tuesday night race. We had a great time with testing and practice. This F1 thing is gonna be crazy! Hey hustler said some thing that may be really fun to try: flip a coin and heads up we run tire dope tails up we do not run tire dope, it would be like a rain race. I like that idea. Maybe do it every other point race. any way we had a good time even if only three f1 cars made the track.
> 
> seth


 Yeh, when I was working around the raceway monday night I kept hearing all this tire squealing. Ben and Brad was practicing with their carbon fiber bodies on their cars and putting on quite a show. They even make a great sound when they wind out. Moose and I enjoyed watching them practice for quite a while.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

airborn said:


> This F1 thing is gonna be crazy! Hey Hustler said some thing that may be really fun to try: flip a coin and heads up we run tire dope tails up we do not run tire dope, it would be like a rain race. I like that idea. Maybe do it every other point race.
> seth


I have to warn you guys. If we try to drive these things like touring cars, we will be spending a lot of money fixing crash damage. These cars tangle easily and badly. Combine that with their super low cornering speed will make pile-ups plentiful. We will have to keep our heads out there and remember we did this to have FUN. Hacking will be actively discouraged, both on the track and in the wallet. We should make sure everyone has a working brake as well. 

Karl's car without dope looked like it was slipping around in the rain. I think we could experiment with a "wet" race or two, but it would have to be random and rare. This is going to be very fun.

-Sean


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

just a reminder the track changes back to oval Thursday thru Saturday.

So who is coming out this sunday? turnout will tell if we race or test and tune again..

Tracey


----------



## TrashMan (Sep 16, 2004)

If we want to really slow things down and avoid cracking up the cars all the time we could make the rule that if you need a turn marshal you are out of the race. That would keep everyone from piling up in turn 1. Pretty harsh but realistic.


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

TrashMan said:


> If we want to really slow things down and avoid cracking up the cars all the time we could make the rule that if you need a turn marshal you are out of the race. That would keep everyone from piling up in turn 1. Pretty harsh but realistic.


The race will be over before time is up. Plus that would not be fair to lower skill level drivers that are trying to learn on road and they will quit. :freak:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

C. Oldfield said:


> TrashMan said:
> 
> 
> > If we want to really slow things down and avoid cracking up the cars all the time we could make the rule that if you need a turn marshal you are out of the race. That would keep everyone from piling up in turn 1. Pretty harsh but realistic.
> ...


Relax Chris, none of us are particularly skilled. It is another great idea that we won't be trying because it is TOO realistic. My point was we can't drive like Robbie Gordon, because we don't have a Richard Childress to fix our stuff. Whatever, fun, beer and wings!!

-Sean


----------



## fomocoman (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow no traction compound that should be interresting. :drunk:


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Sean

That last part sounds good.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

fomocoman said:


> Wow no traction compound that should be interresting. :drunk:


This is another great idea we probably won't be trying... or maybe Tracey would reopen the joint after we hit Peanuts II? We could have a Dave Hill tribute race; too much beer, not enough wings or traction compound! :tongue: j/k

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Hustler said:


> This is another great idea we probably won't be trying... or maybe Tracey would reopen the joint after we hit Peanuts II? We could have a Dave Hill tribute race; too much beer, not enough wings or traction compound! :tongue: j/k
> 
> -Sean


" We could have a Dave Hill tribute race " WOW :jest:


----------



## fomocoman (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm confused, I think some of these ideas are good and should be something to consider. But I think it is obvious that some of these things are not going to work.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I got an idea: run 5 minutes and see who has the most laps in the least time


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> I got an idea: run 5 minutes and see who has the most laps in the least time


That's absurd!! Please only post smart things!



fomocoman said:


> I'm confused, I think some of these ideas are good and should be something to consider. But I think it is obvious that some of these things are not going to work.


OK Josh, this forum is for us to express our opinions and ideas. Tell us what you would like to see out of the F1 class at Summit. What did you think was a good idea and what was lame?

I think if we don't have marshals we will lower the quality of racing, or everyone will get an ESC with reverse. I think the "wet race" idea is interesting, but I don't think we should try it right off the bat. I think the bump up (which we will be trying) is a realistic idea that will be problematic at best. Ben's point is to keep it simple...

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> I got an idea: run 5 minutes and see who has the most laps in the least time


Finally a good and realistic idea.


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Rich Chang - thanks for the info



Sunday I want to do some testing to see if we can keep the motor cool enough to run some eight-minute races with the F1 cars. In theory we should have less hacking/too aggressive pass attempts if we can make it less of a sprint race. It will take more time finding a good opportunity to cleanly pass with these things, even when you’re up against a slower car.



Why only run 5 minutes if you can run longer with ease? If you have decent batteries you won't even be using half their capacity in a 5-minute race. I think we can run 8 minutes and still not have a battery war.


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

If it's going to be a hackfest like everyone is saying why don't we just run figure 8 and be done with it.

-Jason


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

...then


Brad Mergy said:


> Also, there is no way that we can run longer than 5 minutes unless we use a cooling system for the motors, they get too hot.


...now


Brad Mergy said:


> I think we can run 8 minutes and still not have a battery war.


Are you a John Kerry fan?

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Hustler said:


> ...then
> 
> ...now
> 
> ...


You watch too much politics LOL

I am testing a cooling system? What's the problem? 

And don't be hating, your just mad your wife isn't super RICH


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

JuggaloRC said:


> If it's going to be a hackfest like everyone is saying why don't we just run figure 8 and be done with it.
> 
> -Jason


No, that's not a good idea. Offroad Stock Truck is during the summer


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

Lets just mount up some 4wd buggy shoes and go racing in the snow.

-Jason


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Brad 1984 Kerry said:


> You watch too much politics LOL


Impossible.



Billion Dollar Budget Brad Mergy said:


> I am testing a cooling system? What's the problem?


No problem, we are looking at maximizing fun and minimizing cost. Please keep that in mind, but let us know how it goes. 

What happened to...


Flip Flopping Brad Kerry said:


> I plan on keeping mine as stock as possible just to prove that you can win with a close to stock car


 Well?? LOL!


Brad Kerry-Heinz said:


> And don't be hating, your just mad your wife isn't super RICH


Actually, no your right, I married for love... how stupid of me... :jest: 

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Ya, the stock thing went out the window. I found a good deal on a used car with all the goodies. If they weren't so much work to build/blueprint I would build the FAIRLY stock one and try it. But now I have plenty of extras. And if anyone breaks a part that the hobby shop doesn't have (SETH) let me know and I can help you out. On that note I have an extra 3racing chassis new in the bag “still at the post office” if anyone wants it $65 is what I have in it with shipping.

I will let you know how the practice goes, I will be using my OLD 3000's from a couple years ago to see what run time I get with those. I used them in practice along with an old 19 turn chameleon motor that had been ran 8+ runs on it since it’s last cut and this is what I was going by. We can stick with 5 minutes it was just an option.


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought you married out of spite.

-Jason


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

JuggaloRC said:


> I thought you married out of spite.
> -Jason


I believe you are confusing me with my spouse.


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

Could go either way.

-Jason

P.S. What's the use of having friends if you can't make fun of them. lol


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

blah blah blah


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

so how many for Sunday?

Tracey


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

tafog said:


> so how many for Sunday?
> 
> Tracey


I am ready so I will be there. I am also thinking about running the tc.

Chris


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Still racing outdoors on Sundays so I won't be there.



tafog said:


> so how many for Sunday?
> 
> Tracey


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Stopped by the raceway today and someone was trying out the Tamiya Type A F1 tires and was very happy with the way they hooked up on carpet. It looks to me like the F1 series is getting more interesting all the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> It looks to me like the F1 series is getting more interesting all the time. :thumbsup:


Yup, marshall at your own risk! This is going to be fun! 

Sunday Brad brought William's BMW, the whole friggin' team. I mean, the car, plus enough spare parts for a backup car, trailer, crew, pit tools and equipment, hospitality suite, press booth, sign girl, a memorabilia and apparel trailer and the kitchen sink. Man, that was a lot of stuff. I guess BAR Honda just doesn't have that sort of financial backing from Lucky's that William's enjoys from HP and Bud. 

Still it wasn't enough to upset Team Pell McLaren, even after I tried to derail Karl's efforts.
-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Plans are being made for a big on-road race for new years weekend. More details to be announced soon.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Any mod 12th racing tonight?


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I don't know. Mine's not ready yet. It'll be ready within a week or so. I think it'll probably be practice again tonight b/c most people are still getting their stuff ready.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

I might be able to piece together some TC stock, but I should wrench the whole time...

-Sean


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Alright, hopefully next tuesday!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

F1 guys check your PMs.

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Karl or myself broke my chassis on tuesday night  . Does anyone have the top plate to a plactic chassis or a new or used 3racing chassis for a good price, the racing budget is getting low.

Chris


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Yep, I got one fur free. I'll bring it in thursday. Thats three cars Karl's wrecked this week and the weeks only half way over. LOL!


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Dale

Thanks for the help I will see you Thursday. :thumbsup: 

Chris


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Thats OK. Plus it gave me a chance to make a pun at Karl. See ya thurs.


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Who were his out two victims? :jest: 

Chris


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Alright where do you get the pit softs? What is the part number? On the topic of serious racing, I really liked the driving Tracy's 12l4 with the mod in it the other night. Mine's getting close to ready. Do you have the Rx batteries at the shop Tracy?


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Alright where do you get the pit softs? What is the part number? On the topic of serious racing, I really liked the driving Tracy's 12l4 with the mod in it the other night. Mine's getting close to ready. Do you have the Rx batteries at the shop Tracy?


Go to formula1r/c and then to the pit shop.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

C. Oldfield said:


> Go to formula1r/c and then to the pit shop.


F1-RC is out of stock on the Pit softs. 

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Brad,
Clean out your PM's, you can only store 20 at a time, then you won't be able to accept anymore.

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Alright where do you get the pit softs? What is the part number? On the topic of serious racing, I really liked the driving Tracy's 12l4 with the mod in it the other night. Mine's getting close to ready. Do you have the Rx batteries at the shop Tracy?


 Try Karls Tamiya Type A's. I heard they work great.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Poooooooter - I got rx bat-tree's from the store here on hobby talk. They rape you on shipping if you only buy one thing though...

Anybody for some mod 12th this sunday?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> Try Karls Tamiya Type A's. I heard they work great.


I wasn't aware that Karl owned any tires?!  



TV Stealer said:


> Anybody for some mod 12th this sunday?


Sorry, bro' I can't make it this Sunday.

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Hustler said:


> Brad,
> Clean out your PM's, you can only store 20 at a time, then you won't be able to accept anymore.
> 
> -Sean


Just Email me  I hate this private message thing. I can't even delete my messages. I selected the messages and then select delete and nothing happens? I guess the computer science degree isn't paying off. LOL


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Brad Mergy said:


> I guess the computer science degree isn't paying off. LOL


THAT is friggin' funny!!! I'll get the F1 rules package out via email this weekend I hope. Sunday is Caity's 8th birthday, "Daddy is at the track" wouldn't be cool...

Are you running your Trinity 12th at all this year or are you selling it?

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Hustler said:


> THAT is friggin' funny!!! I'll get the F1 rules package out via email this weekend I hope. Sunday is Caity's 8th birthday, "Daddy is at the track" wouldn't be cool...
> 
> Are you running your Trinity 12th at all this year or are you selling it?
> 
> -Sean


OK, all my messages are deleted. 

Trinity car - Undecided, it's hard to tell I haven't ran the 12L4 yet.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Ben: No Rx packs at the store now I am looking into single cells to build packs if price is right we'll order soon, I am sure others will be needing them. Man it's been a long time not running Rx batt's, my biggest fear with running one is that someone wanting to help you at track turms on second switch and burns things up oops SORRY!
that's not cool...

I will let you know about batt's soon I hope 

Tracey


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh ! How many guys will be looking to get the 3R graphite kit we know they are in stock from dist. but we have a $350.00 min order so if you could let me know if any of you are thinking of getting this or any other hop-up's Tires, alum. parts etc.

Tracey


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

What Time Does Track Open On Sunday?


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Doors open at 9am Sharp Sunday


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

tafog said:


> Oh ! How many guys will be looking to get the 3R graphite kit we know they are in stock from dist. but we have a $350.00 min order so if you could let me know if any of you are thinking of getting this or any other hop-up's Tires, alum. parts etc.
> 
> Tracey


To see what 3racing has to offer go here. http://www.3racing.com.hk/


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Yeeah. That's why I think I will remove the red wire from the esc. Will it burn it up? the voltage might be in parrallel not series.



tafog said:


> Ben: No Rx packs at the store now I am looking into single cells to build packs if price is right we'll order soon, I am sure others will be needing them. Man it's been a long time not running Rx batt's, my biggest fear with running one is that someone wanting to help you at track turms on second switch and burns things up oops SORRY!
> that's not cool...
> 
> I will let you know about batt's soon I hope
> ...


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

Does the hobby shop have the pivot balls for the 201's?

-Jason


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

yes we have pivot balls well are you talking about the pillow balls for the front/rear hubs? we have had them on the shelf? I will not know for sure untill I get there today around noon call me then...

Tracey


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

I know GM speed controls don't blow up when you turn both switches on. You just gotta cut your speedo switch off, ask somebody, or just turn them on and test! I know most LRP's burn up. Not sure about the rest...


Will there be enough stock/mod 12th's to race tomorrow?


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

I am wondering when we will see more onroad cars? I know we have started early this year nearly a month early for most, but I was hopping that we would see more by now with the start of a new class like F1. well sunday we had 6 guys all of whom have been to most if not all onroad days sunday and tuesday, there seems to be lots to learn on these new cars, I see the sign up sheet has 15 or so names on it...WHAT are you guys thinking. it is time to shake these new cars down. from what I have seen they are setup driven cars.. we talked Sunday about starting the F1 points racing on first week of November, that's not far away. so those of you that have had no track time, think soon you will be racing...

Tracey


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

*F1 Carpet Racing - Questions*

I've read through a few pages of this forum and it looks like you may be racing F1 on carpet this fall/winter. I was racing my F201 in basically stock form in the parking lot at Hobbytown South in Indianapolis. The track was fairly big and the surface was asphalt, but I really enjoyed the F201. I had a few questions based on what I've read in the forums so far.

- What rules if any are you going to use?
Tires - rubber tires for F201 or touring car foams? (yes foams do work)
Chassis - stock chassis class & aftermarket class or all in one class?
Motor - Tamiya stock motors or 19 turn/mod motors?
Batteries - 6 cell spec, 3000 mah and less, or anything goes?
Body - Current F1 team required or fantasy/historic teams allowed?
Electronics - Forward only or reverse allowed?
Racing Schedule??

Based on what I've read in this forum there has been some wreckless driving going on with these cars. I realize that these are open wheel cars, but accidents do happen. I'm not sure what parts are breaking, but the best thing I've purchased so far for my car is the reinforced front a-arms. The included braces for the transmission case helped keep on the track. I've been surprised with the durability of my car to this point.

I don't think creating rules to penalize poor driving are in anyone's best interest. The F201 in stock form is an entry level R/C car. I can see a novice driver purchasing this car and having a lot of fun. However, with a few hop-ups this is a serious racer. Rules that discourage new racers from joining or cause existing racers to leave the class hurts everyone. I would just say to keep whatever rules there are simple and to encourage fair sportmanship. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

What's the cost for membership in the SARC?

Chris


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Chris,
An annual SARC membership is $10. It's not required to run on Tuesday nights, but does give you a $2 discount on racing on Tuesdays.

IndyRC_Racer,


IndyRC_Racer said:


> - What rules if any are you going to use?
> Tires - rubber tires for F201 or touring car foams? (yes foams do work)
> Chassis - stock chassis class & aftermarket class or all in one class?
> Motor - Tamiya stock motors or 19 turn/mod motors?
> ...


-Rubber tires
-All chassis run in one class. Only F201 4WD based chassis... no 2 wheel drive.
-19 turn motors
-Any 6-cell battery
-Forward only ESCs.
-Bodies - I'm running short on time, so I'll explain later, or let someone else answer that. I will say that we won't turn anyone away that wants to race with us just becase of body style. 

We are going to be running an F1 series on Tuesday nights, with points races on alternating Tuesday nights. On the other Tuesdays we will run F1 as a regular class in club racing. We also race road course every Sunday afternoon, and F1 would be one of the class choices, along with 1/12 scale and touing car classes. The schedule of the points races is being finalized, and will be posted on the website once set. It looks like a short series in Nov. and Dec., and then a longer one starting in January. Hopefully you will be able to make it down an race with us this season!


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

OK, back to the bodies.
The local racers that are participating in the series, have signed up for teams simulating the actual F1 teams. 2 persons for Ferrari, 2 persons for BAR Honda, 2 persons for McLaren, etc. Those racers will have car bodies painted to represent their corresponding F1 teams. Racers that may show up week to week that are not involved in the local points series will be welcome to race. As long as the body is an F1 style body (no sedans or sports car bodies on the F201 chassis) I don't think the paint scheme will matter. For those racing in the series, we wanted to keep the feel of the 2 person F1 teams, and have a variety of race cars. We also wanted to avoid having a heat full of only Ferraris and Williams BMWs.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the info. 

I work late in Indy so Tuesday nights are out for me. However, road course on Sunday may be the ticket. I purchased the Ferrari kit, but never painted that body. I had an old set of Tamiya decals for the 1989 Tyrrell driven by Jean Alesi that I put on a new F201 body. It definately doesn't look like a Ferrari or BMW!

I did have a question about gearing for the 19 turn motor. Are you using a spec 19t or an adjustable timing 19t motor? Also, which gear set is everyone using with the stock chassis?

One last question. When is the next Sunday you plan to race road course?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

and we are off!!!!! we have had our first f1 race of the season and it was fun!

Tim to Eric
Hey Eric! Man will you stop crying and rocking back and forward I mean you are really breaking my consentration hear! this F1 thing is not that hard.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Hey thanks Tim I do feel a little better maybe now I can win the B-main


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Hey eric you will never win over the lucky scunks and my trusty SUPER CELL


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

pics just a few pics


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

a few more pics


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Wow! Great pics Seth!! Must be a strong camera? Too many open pit spaces in those pics though. 

We had WAY too much fun tonight for this place to have only three heats. F1 was out of this world! Brad was inexorable, Karl was inconsolable (sorry about that Karl!), Tim was immobile, and the action was unstoppable... until Dale kicked us out... This is definitely not the F1 I had envisioned. AND we were missing half of Williams, Jag, Ferrari (hello?!?), my half of BAR-Honda, and all of Renault!!! You guys have seen NOTHING yet! 

TC stock was a blast, even if Dale set the time to 6 minutes and my pack only went 4 after the lame TQ. The wings and beer never tasted so good, even if the Yankees won and Dusty didn't know we existed... Now tell me that Dave Hill has found an R/C track that has a bar THAT close to it like Summit has and good times like these? Sunday will be a blast. Thanks for the good times brothers!

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Great pictures Seth. How come that guy setting in the Ferrari looks so concerned? Could it be because he will be having to race against his teammate soon? I have to admit the F1 main was one of the best races I have seen for quite a while. Congradulations to the winner Brad Mergy and a great job of driving by both Brad and Ben, they were never separated by more than 1 1/2 seconds the entire first 25 laps. Also thanks to the other drivers for letting those two around cleanly which shows a lot of driving skill and class on their part too. See everyone next tuesday.


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

He's not concerned he's scared.

-Jason


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Including Seth, I saw about 4 guys taking pictures at the track last night. Please send any digital photos (or links, if you have them stored online) my way for posting on the website. Pictures of the cars on the track, or just the cars themselves would be great.

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Racing Schedule??


 We race on sundays at noon. Check out our calender at http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway.html. If you can let us know ahead of time I think some of the guys would race with F1 you. Tamiya Type A tires seem to hook up real well on the carpet. The speedshop at the raceway have these in stock.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I work late in Indy so Tuesday nights are out for me. However, road course on Sunday may be the ticket... I had an old set of Tamiya decals for the 1989 Tyrrell driven by Jean Alesi that I put on a new F201 body... Are you using a spec 19t or an adjustable timing 19t motor? Also, which gear set is everyone using with the stock chassis? One last question. When is the next Sunday you plan to race road course?


Sorry I didn't get back to you on this earlier. Tuesdays are understandable, driving 4 hours to race for 3 during the week generally isn't a great idea, but you're welcome to try! The Tyrrell would be welcome on Sundays, as would anybody. 

The motor is open to any 19 turn, fixed or variable timing. The fast guys here have gotten the new Revolution motor so they don't have to do as much maintenance. I believe the high speed gearset is choice right now, but there is no gearing limitation either. 

I believe we are racing every Sunday at noon from now until April. Tracey, what time does the track open? Who is running this weekend? Will we have a Fergie/Harp sighting? Who is bringing TC/F1/12th? 

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm closing on my new house today 

-Jason


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

track opens at 9am sharp and if I have help the track is ready about the same time our chargers are done cooking. racing at 12 noon 

hope to see more people each week.

tracey


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Today was a great day of RACING :thumbsup: at Summit raceway with a low trun out, but racing did happen. we had 10 12th scale stock and 3 touring stock as I said low turn out but great racing. lots of out of towners great to see all of them show up with out them we would have just tested again things are looking good. racing started at 12:30 late but we were done by 5:15 Ron Ferguson won 12th and Karl Womack won Touring. we are hopping for more to turn out in the upcoming weeks. So to all that did not show today get your stuff out dust it off and lets go racing. Summit is sure to have some very close and compititive(sp) racing all season long and don't forget the Nov. 14th U.S. indoor champs warn up race this one will be good don't miss it.  


Tracey


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

What's this?!?! I go out of town for the weekend and we fall to page two??!!!?? Who is showing up tonight? TC? F1? 12th mod?

-Sean


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

F1 baby!!!!!!!!!!! 
Maybe touring if enough people show.

Sean, you buying beer and wings tonight? It's my birthday. HeHe.

Karl


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

kgwomack said:


> F1 baby!!!!!!!!!!!
> Maybe touring if enough people show.
> Sean, you buying beer and wings tonight? It's my birthday. HeHe.
> Karl


I will buy wings and beer even if it isn't your birthday, whether or not I buy wings and beer for you too is another question. 

Are you going to actually have a paint job on that F1 or will it be Captain Carbon Fiber again? Ralf's reign has to end and you are the guy to do it. I'm just hoping to make the A tonight and whoop on some slow red cars.

-Sean


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Hustler said:


> TC? F1? 12th mod?
> 
> -Sean


Yes, yes, yes. I guess I should limit myself to 2 though.....


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

So how was the racing last night. Was there a good showing for the F1 class?

Chris


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

C. Oldfield said:


> So how was the racing last night. Was there a good showing for the F1 class?
> 
> Chris


 Hi Chris, we missed ya last night. Yeah, there was hotly contested qualifiers for F1 and the A main was pretty much dominated by Brad Mergys Williams BMW. Although he cruised to a win I'm pretty sure he was sweating tech inspection as he just barely passed ride height. Nine F1 cars showed but only eight raced. We were told last night the points series will start the first tuesday in november. I should be ready to go next tuesday (finally!). I will probably be off the leaders pace but that other Ferrari will probably become the number two team car soon . Thanks to everybody that came last night and my apologies for getting things started late. What we will do in the future to help get things started on time is let people call in that are running late so we can go ahead and register them. We do this on the weekends and it really seems to work well. When doing so let us know if we need to make any changes on your frequencies, personal transponders,etc. Also if they arrive too late for the first race we only charge them for the races they run. :thumbsup:


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

A great night of F1 racing! One more race night before the start of the 4 race F1 short series. Now we need more touring car and 1/12 scale racers out to run with us. 

Anyone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe last night we decided to run the upcoming F1 points races twice a month.... the 1st and 3rd Tuesdays of the month. That would give us a 4 race short series thru December, and then a 10 race 2005 series beginning on January 4th. The other weeks of the month will still offer the F1 class, but just not as points paying races. EVERY Tuesday is touring car and 1/12 scale night, as well as EVERY Sunday.


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Man, I hope that tuesday wasn't a sign of things to come for the Mclaren team. Car handled pretty well over last week, then in the main, the motor gives up. Things should be back on track this next week though, but we'll see. Brad is looking pretty strong, right now. 

Karl 

PS: Thanks for the beer and wings Sean.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

C. Oldfield said:


> So how was the racing last night. Was there a good showing for the F1 class?


How about showing up and getting a first hand account? Just kidding! We had fun, only F1 showed up though. Another Brad, Ben and Karl showing. 



kgwomack said:


> PS: Thanks for the beer and wings Sean.


Not a problem brotherman! You need to keep Team International/Harvester/Navistar (whatever they are called this week) off of the podium.



sheath said:


> Now we need more touring car and 1/12 scale racers out to run with us.


Amen. We run real R/C racing at Summit, we *ALSO* run F1 for fun. Where are all those Touring Cars that were out here last year? There were so many of you I had to get one just to have someone to race with. Now nobody shows up? Shake it kids!!

-Sean


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Hustler said:


> Another Brad, Ben and Karl showing.


Hey! Your teammate took third, thank you. Wait 'til I get the new motor mount and counter gears installed!

I've got the electronics installed now in the touring car and 1/12 scale so whatever comes up, I'm ready.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sheath said:


> Hey! Your teammate took third, thank you. Wait 'til I get the new motor mount and counter gears installed!


WOW!! Ouch! Sorry, I should have checked the results before I said something. Nice podium finish! I guess I didn't notice because I was too busy marshalling the A after being bumped out of it by my teammate.  


sheath said:


> I've got the electronics installed now in the touring car and 1/12 scale so whatever comes up, I'm ready.


Very cool. My 12th scaler is getting built shortly. We need to concentrate on bringing in a healthy TC contingent for Tuesdays and Sundays, we seem to have 12th and F1 rolling along quite nicely.

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Hustler said:


> How about showing up and getting a first hand account? Just kidding! We had fun, only F1 showed up though. Another Brad, Ben and Karl showing.
> 
> 
> Not a problem brotherman! You need to keep Team International/Harvester/Navistar (whatever they are called this week) off of the podium.
> ...


Sean

Hope to be there next week, my mom had a stroke over the weekend and have been at work or the hospital most of this week, she is getting better so I should be back next Tuesday.

Chris


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

C. Oldfield said:


> Sean
> Hope to be there next week, my mom had a stroke over the weekend and have been at work or the hospital most of this week, she is getting better so I should be back next Tuesday.
> Chris


I hope she is OK. Take care of what you need to do, this is just a hobby. We'll still be here when you come back.

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Where is the Sunday race recap?

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

sunday recap.
drove to wabash. loaded the truck. drove to fort wayne. unloaded the truck. returned the truck. got a new power cord for the dryer. put stuff away. went to bed.

It was a race to get the truck back in time.
-Jason


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Sundays racing (sorry so late) here goes. car count 16 total with 10-12th scale, 4 touring cars and 2 18th scale car/trucks, racing was good we got started at 12:30 and done by 5pm some racers from MI and OH + locals. turnout still low but that will change soon.. this weekend more of the local 12th scalers will be comming out to get their season started. As for Sunday Brad Mergy TQ & won 12th scale and Karl Womack TQ & won touring.
the track is getting better every week. I will be gone this weekend (sisters wedding) but Ron Ferguson and Karl (if he is on time) will run the show.
we are now looking for more touring cars and a few of the F1 guys to come out on Sunday. 

12th scale seems to be getting big in Ft. Wayne so if you don't allready have one you should come out and take a look at these cars they are fun to drive and if we get more running then that will allow some of the guys to run more than one class...

I must say thanks to all that came out this weekend and for putting up with the few scoring problems. :hat: most of which was my fault but I am learning so thanks for putting up with me. :tongue: 

Tracey


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

so who's all showing tonight?

-Jason


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

JuggaloRC said:


> so who's all showing tonight?
> 
> -Jason


Or to be more precise, who is showing all tonight?

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

If you are I'm not going to the track.

-Jason


----------



## The Commish (Oct 27, 2004)

*2004-2005 Summit SARC F1 rules*

2004-2005 Summit SARC F1 rules forth coming. If you have any suggestions for the SARC F1 2004-2005 rules please PM them to my office. The subjects are; points, tech, teams, race structure, other. Thank you, that is all.

Vic Macky


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Another great Formula 1 race last night. In the A main Karl got his McLaren off to a 3 second lead early but was never able to expand on it. By lap 20 Team Ferrari driver Seth Barrand had it down to under 2 seconds and shortly afterwards Karl misjudged the turn coming out of the triangle sweeper and Seth passed for the lead and held on to take the win by .98 seconds. Team Toyota drivers Matt and Eric Rienold rounded out the top four positions. In the B Main, BAR team drivers Scott Heath and Sean Bushnell battled for the lead but in the end Scott finished strong and pulled out the victory while Sean went out early with speed control problems. Thanks Sean for heading this series up. See everybody next tuesday and don't forget roadcoarse action every sunday.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

whats this? Seth beats Karl!!! 



that is not the look of fear in his eyes. That is the need for speed.

thanks for messing up karl I needed that win, just for me.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Great turnouts for roadcourse at Summit! We had a big class of 1/12 scale racers Sunday along with touring cars. The competition is great, with plenty of racers at all levels of experience. After watching the racing on Sunday, I heard at least one racer say that he was getting a 1/12 scale car to join in the action.
Turnouts for Tuesday club racing have been good so far this year too. This Tuesday, November 2nd, begins our first Formula 1 series. With 15 racers signed up for the series it should make for a big night of club racing. Touring car and 1/12 scale classes are also available on Tuesdays along with the F1 races.
Looking to the future, Summit Raceway is planning their 3rd annual New Year's Day race on the roadcourse. This year's race is going to be bigger and better, by offering the option of a second day of qualifying. There will be a number of qualifiers run on Saturday, but Sunday will offer more qualifing and the mains. If you can only attend on Sunday, you will still have opportunities to qualify for the mains. More details to come as they are finalized.
Also, don't forget the Cleveland Champs warm-up race at Summit Raceway on November 14.


----------



## The Commish (Oct 27, 2004)

*SARC/Summit Raceway F1/F201 Rules 11/1/2004*

Here are the proposed rules for the 2004-2005 seasons. Please discuss any errors or omissions on this forum and address them to the Office of the Commissioner. 
Sincerely,
Vic Mackey 

*Tech:*
Overall length: 425mm 
Overall width: 196mm 
Overall height: 98mm 
Minimum clearance: 4mm 
Weight fully equipped: 1,486g 
Wheel base: 280mm 
F201 based 4WD chassis, kit stock or aftermarket (3Racing or Cross)
19-turn arm, any can
No One way diffs
Any bearing
Open Gearing
Open battery, we will want them to be a stick pack configuration VERY soon
Must have a pre-approved current year team paint job and stickers etc.
Must use F1 grooved rubber tires (Ride, Pits, Tamiya, Square), grooves must be visible.
No changing, opening or removing the motor during race day. If this rule is violated for any reason the perpetrator will start from the back of whatever heat they are in AND whatever main they qualify for. The cars CAN arrive at the track without a motor, but once competition starts it can’t come out without penalty.

*Race:*
5-minute heats, 7 cars to a heat, two heats and a main.
For the initial points series we will bump from the B to the A only and only if the B main winner chooses to bump up. 
The starting grid will be determined by fastest time in the first two qualifiers.
The seventh starting spot in the A will be determined by the winner of the B main.
With 15 cars we will have 2 heats of 8 each. If there are less than 15 we will divide the field into two halves, A and B.
*Points:*
There will be two championships per season; driver's and manufacturer's.
Driver's Championship:
20 points for an A main win. Decreasing by one for each following finishing position. The winner of the B main will bump up to 7th in the A. 2nd place in the B main will be considered 8th overall with 13 points, B main finishers’ points decrease by one per position. C main winner DOES NOT bump up and is considered 14th finisher with 

1st 20 points	A main winner
2nd 19 A main 2nd 
3rd 18 A main 3rd 
4th 17 A main 4th 
5th 16 A main 5th 
6th 15 A main 6th 
7th 14 A main 7th ( or B main winner )
8th 13 B main 2nd place
9th 12 B main 3rd place	
10th 11 B main 4th place
11th 10 B main 5th place
12th 9 B main 6th place
13th 8 B main 7th place
14th 7 C main winner
15th 6 C main 2nd place
16th 5 C main 3rd place
17th 4 C main 4th place
18th 3 C main 5th place
19th 2 C main 6th place	
20th 1 C main 7th place
Manufacturer's Championship 
Based on the cumulative driver's points for each race by team. 
*Teams:*
Ferrari -------------	Dale Monroe & Seth Barrand
Renault ------------	Jason Pfeiffer & Kirk Hughes
BAR Honda ------ Scott Heath & Sean Bushnell
Williams BMW -- Brad Mergy & Josh Monroe
McLaren ----------	Karl Womack & Chris Oldfield
Sauber ------------- (OPEN call The Commish) 
Jaguar --------------	Ben Puterbaugh & Todd Schmidt 
Toyota -------------	Matt Reinhold & Eric Reinhold
Jordan --------------	Tim Rasnick & (OPEN call The Commish) 
Minardi ------------ (OPEN call The Commish)


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Commish,

Motor thing - what’s the point of having the person run last in the in the qualifier if we run ifmar starts?

Current year thing - I'm pretty sure the BMW's and the Ferrari's aren't running current "2004" stickers. I want to see someone tell those red cars they can't race  People have lost their SARC memberships for less!

Sincerly,
Fantasy F1 Racer


----------



## The Commish (Oct 27, 2004)

Brad Mergy said:


> Motor thing - what’s the point of having the person run last in the qualifier if we run ifmar starts?


The penalty should be assessed for the remainder of the race night. This rule is in place to try to keep the race night short and on time. Its effect is intended for the mains, but should be in place for the entire night. 


Brad Mergy said:


> Current year thing - I'm pretty sure the BMW's and the Ferrari's aren't running current "2004" stickers.





The Commish said:


> Must have a *pre-approved* current year team paint job and stickers etc.


The "pre-approved" statement in the rule would be the loophole that we use to get around your concern. But with that statement, all paint jobs must go through the Office. If the Commissioner isn't available that week for any rules questions please consult my field liason; Sean.

Any other concerns?

Sincerely,
Vic Mackey


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Sorry about walking out quickly on Sunday guys. I had to take the kids trick or treating and my mind wasn't on the stand for the A main. I pulled it before I wrecked it or someone else. Congrats to Brad and Karl! First F1 points tonight! Vic said I can answer any questions you might have tonight. If I don't know then I will have him get back with you.

-Sean


----------



## The Commish (Oct 27, 2004)

Summit Formula 1 11/2/4

pos pts name

1 20 Brad Mergy Williams 

2 19 Ben Puterbaugh Jaguar 

3 18 Josh Monroe Williams 

4 17 Karl Womack McLaren 

5 16 Sean Bushnell BAR <-- Bump up from B main 

6 15 Scott Heath BAR 

7 14 Seth Barrand Ferrari 

8 13 Eric Reinoehl Toyota <--B main 2nd place 

9 12 Matt Reinoehl Toyota 

10 11 Tim Rasnick Jordan 

11 10 Todd Schmidt Jaguar (DNS) 

Manufacturer's points:
Williams 38
BAR 31
Jaguar 29
Toyota 27
McLaren 17
Ferrari 14
Jordan 11


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Check the standings anytime on the website. Go to 'results', then 'F1 standings'.

Or ===> http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/f1standings.html


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

So what is the 12th scale turnout like on Sundays? I will be driving back through that area and want to race on Sunday.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

JAMIE; 12th scale trunout has been great, last Sunday we had 16 stock now some will run mod if enough show up but untill after cleveland Champs most will run stock. 16 is the biggest week so far also a few of the locals that have not made it out yet, so I feel that the turn out will be better in the weeks to come.

Bud; the F1 class is very cool the cars look great and with some work they get around the track well. Bud have you thought about coming over? the Cleveland warm up is coming Nov. 14th that would be a good one to come for.

Tracey F.


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Do we have some pictures of the F1 races that we can post on the web?


----------



## fomocoman (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Tues was a lot of fun I think the F1 cars are a blast to drive can't wait until 16th, But I will also be there next tues to do some testing and race with my new car hope to see some of you there :thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Personal transponders have arrived today and will be for sale at the raceway starting saturday.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd be glad to post more pics if anyone sends them to me at [email protected]. I have a few posted here....
http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/racewaypage4.html
You can get there by clicking on the "more info" link about Tuesday night racing from the front page of the website. I'll post the other pics I have on that page ASAP.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Free Racing*

Next saturday Nov. 13 anyone racing that evenings oval racing will be able to race sunday's cleveland warm-up on-road racing for free. We are expecting a big turn out from out of town that weekend for both races so remember on saturday as always we will begin racing at 5 pm sharp. Sunday's warm-up, track opens at 9am racing starts at noon. Thanks.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

*New website address!!*

We now have a new address for the Summit R/C Raceway website...

http://summitrcraceway.com

If you have bookmarked our old address at 
http://fwsarc.8m.com or
http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway.html
update your bookmarks to the new address.

Look for more changes in the future.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Tuesday Racing*

Thanks for everyone showing up last night at the raceway. I hope everybody had a great time like I did. How about that Pat Hakes and the runaway semi in the second qualifier. Was that insane or what. The funiest part was he so fast with that body on  . The results from last night and Formula 1 standings are posted on our website already. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/racewayresults.html


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Pending the official stamp of approval from The Commish, I have the F1 points standings updated on the website. www.summitrcraceway.com then click on 'Race Results', then 'Formula 1 standings'.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Pictures!!!.... Where are your pictures?? I'd love to post more racing pics on the website, but I need you to send them to me first. [email protected]


----------



## The Commish (Oct 27, 2004)

The website looks very nice sheath. The points appear to be correct as well. It has been brought to my attention by Sean that there might be some scheduling conflicts due to the upcoming holidays. Who would want to race Summit F1 points on December 7th and 21st? The alternative is November 30th and December 14th.

Sincerely,
Vic Mackey


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Thing are getting underway in Cleveland for the U.S. Indoor Championships. We have several local racers competing this weekend. You can keep track of the action at http://cleveland.nashrcracer.com . There are already pictures posted of the track layout on their site. Including one of Tracey Fogleson on the drivers stand, checking out the finished track. Click on 'pictures', then click on the last box labeled 'track layout'. Good luck to everyone there.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Check out the results of the Cleveland race at http://www.nashrcracer.com/cleveland2004/cleveland2004mainresults.htm

Good job by all the Summit racers.
In Masters 1/12 scale:
Ron Ferguson
Phil Zimmerman
Lee Harpe
Tracey Fogleson

In Stock 1/12 scale:
Corey Ferguson
Phillip Zimmerman
Brandon Wilson
Brent Wilson


----------



## The Commish (Oct 27, 2004)

It was reported to me that the last board meeting was held on the 23rd at Peanuts II. At the meeting it was decided that the two December F1 points races will be on the 7th and the 21st.

Sincerely,
Vic Mackey


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Ohh how I miss the F1! 

seth


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I am currently working on being able to race Sunday's and I want to race the red car.... If any one wants to do this also just bring your F1 car and lets race! This would be a great way to practice for Tuesday night. This is just a thought I really miss the action of F1.

seth


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Tomorrow is round 3 of the Summit F1 points series. Step heavy.

-Sean


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

is any one interested in running F1 for the new years race? I would like to have a bunch of guys run so that every one that has not seen the f1 cars run will have a chance.

seth


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

You can count Team Ferrari's #1 driver in that weekend. Also there is a thread on the on-road forums now under (New Years Race Weekend). I would like to see people posting on that one if they plan on attending that weekend.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Exciting F1 racing at Summit Raceway Tuesday night. As of last points race, the top 4 drivers were all within 3 points. I didn't think it could get much tighter, but it has. After this weeks racing the top 4 racers are all within 2 points. The points are posted on the website, pending review and approval by The Commish.
The 1/12 stock racing was great too, with the brothers McAffee improving every week. The touring car field was small, but again the racers are improving each race night.
Stop out and get in on the great racing.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Last night F1 was great racin. I'll probably get that XXXS tourin car out for next tuesday. :thumbsup:


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> Last night F1 was great racin. I'll probably get that XXXS tourin car out for next tuesday. :thumbsup:


If you bring it I will bring the TC3 and run with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

C. Oldfield said:


> If you bring it I will bring the TC3 and run with you. :thumbsup:


There are several "newer" racers with touring cars that will be coming out shortly Chris. Just off the top of my head I can think of 10 guys that are sporadically showing up. Keep showing up and running your TC3 and the class will build itself. You are improving dramatically everytime you are on the track, F1 or TC. Keep it up.

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Quit lurking and post something Ron...


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=97131


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Ben - clean out the inbox for your personal messages. I can not send you a reply till you do.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Done.


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Ron or Lee call my cell. I will be racing in Ft. Wayne this weekend 12/19......

Steve Dunn
317-679-3341


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Steve, you got PM.

Ron


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ron, Lee, Cleveland, you guys going to make a guest appearance at Toledo this weekend?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Only 2 more Sunday race days left this year before the big New Year's Race.
Come on out on the 19th, or bring your new Christmas toys out on the 26th.
Also, remember Tuesday the 21st will be the final race of the 2004 Formula 1 series. With 2 drivers tied for 1st, and 2 tied for 3rd, this will be the one that decides the drivers championship. The longer 2005 series begins in January.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

*Return Your Servo*

Ben, what will you be racing Sunday and where will you be?


----------



## TrashMan (Sep 16, 2004)

Seth, will you be there on Sunday to put some shame on the Ferrari name? Get that truck body off of the TC3 and get it ready to go as well.

Matt


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Ron,
Didn't make it on Sunday. The roads looked bad up north. Went to Cincy on Sat. had a great time. I will see you this Sunday 12/26.

Steve


----------



## The Commish (Oct 27, 2004)

*Summit F1 2004-2005 Season 1*

Tomorrow will be the final race of the 1st season of Summit F1. I would like your thoughts and comments on how the season went. What do you want changed (aside from the car) and what could be done better from a sanctioning point of view? If you choose not to respond on this forum you can let my field liason, Sean, know about it. I am sure he will be more than willing to listen to your senseless blathering at Peanuts Two.

The second 2004 - 2005 season is due to start on 1/4/5. We will be scheduling out the entire season shortly. I believe the first and third Tuesdays of January through April will be the lineup. We will have to discuss rules changes and number of race drops allowed.

Sincerely,
Vic Mackey


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

The bump ups for the mains are a good idea. Still would like to see battery stick packs only used.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

The Commish said:


> If you choose not to respond on this forum you can let my field liason, Sean, know about it. I am sure he will be more than willing to listen to your senseless blathering at Peanuts Two.
> Sincerely,
> Vic Mackey


I am always willing to listen when someone else is buying the beer, and it is always senseless blathering when we are at Peanuts II. I agree with Dale, the bump is working. We just have to be VERY strict about it. There are several other ideas I would like to run by the field as well. Cya tonight. Who is running 12th stock on Sunday the 26th???


-Sean


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

*Where is Ben Puterbaugh?*

Ben, will you be racing this coming Sunday?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Sean,
I ran the numbers.... you can still win the championship outright if you win the A-main, and Ben, Karl, Brad and Josh ALL finish 10th or worse. I am mathmatically eliminated unless we get at least 20 entries tonight.

If there are fewer than 13 entries tonight, Williams BMW automatically clinches the manufacturers points.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Congradulations. Looks like karl Womack and his Mc Laren takes Summit Raceway's first ever F1 drivers championship and the Williams cars of Brad Mergy and Josh Monroe takes the team championship. It looks like F1 racing is going to be very unpredictable and challenging which I think can be a good thing. I don't think I have seen RC racers experience having more fun one week and then the next week cursing their cars than over the last few weeks. Thanks Sean for coming up with this F1 idea. I personally am looking forward to the time off during the holidays so I can spend it working on my car and and driving it. Hopefully Seth can come back soon so team Ferrari can do better. See you guys around the raceway.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

How about tuesday january 11 for start of F1 season?


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

If we run on the 11th are we going to run on the 18th then. I personally like the set schedule of the first and third tuesday of the month. How many races are we going to be allowed to drop? Any new rule changes? 

-Jason


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi Jason. I just mentioned the 11th because we are running all weekend and was a little concerned about turn-out. I'm OK with whatever works for the racers.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

I'll ask the Commish about the schedule. I think if we skip the 1st Tuesday because of the New Year's race then we could run January's F1 races on the 2nd and 3rd Tuesdays to get back on track for the rest of the season. 

-Sean


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

WOW! What a long race weekend, but it was much needed for me, like a shot in the arm since I have been MIA for the last few monthes. 

I had a great two day run trying to get my L4 set up and running good, and then to qualifiey 10th in the A main. I did feel a little bit sad that I wasnt going to run with the guys in the B-main since I was running very close times with them, but after the day was over and I had a little time to think about it, I feel pretty good about that 10th spot in the A-main becaus 17 other guys didnt get it. 

I had a great time running the F1 and getting the TQ and the A-main win!!!!! Thanks for all the support Dale, Scott, and Tim.

Any way I hope every one else had a good time as well.

seth


----------



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

So will F1 points just be the 2nd and 3rd tues this month or every month? 
I got my sticker set so it looks like team Renault will be in full colors by the first race.

-Jason


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

*Summit's 3rd Annual New Year's Race*

A great weekend of racing to kick off the new year at Summit R/C Raceway! The turnout for this 3rd annual event was the best ever. Special thanks go out to the following companies for providing door prizes to be given out:

OTEC Batteries
Fantom Racing
Horizon Hobby Distributors
Nick's Hobby Shop

You can check out the results by going to summitrcraceway.com, click on 'results' and look under 'Special Races'.
If you didn't make it out to this year's race, watch summitrcraceway.com for upcoming races, and don't miss next year's 4th Annual New Years Race!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Great run, lots of fun. Build it and they will come Dale! 12th scale is finally coming back in Fort Wayne, was it 27 in stock!?! Now we need to find Dan, Mark, Keith and whoever else I can't remember to get them back out there.

Glad my car went the right way when I pulled the trigger, right Ben? 

I drink all night and Ron is the one who was sick? I like that trade off. But it would have been more than duct tape to fix that mess on the track.

The Barrons showed up with cars that didn't jump?? John, putting Trinity stickers on a 12L4 doesn't make it a Losi car, no matter how much you squint. 

Nothing like being outpaced by a couple of kids and an off-road guy, that hurt. The car was brand new, I only raced on Sunday, I was hung over, the sun was in my eyes, I had a flat tire, (insert generic excuse here)... whatever. 

Good times, thanks brothers!

-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

That was some great racing


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Had a great time! Congrats to all the winners and to Dale and Seth for doing great job keeping the show going, I think we only had 2 small glitches which is very impressive for a two day event. 

Hopefully I can talk some sense into my driver so he will remember how to drive and stop dragging that brick


----------



## redbaron (Apr 19, 2002)

I had a good time this weekend! 

thanks everyone.

http://www.americanangst.com/dingfries.html


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for the great New Years race turnout. 55 entries and mostly all local. Right now details for the march 19,20 race are being worked out. Hopefully we can get more out - of - town racers for that one.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Rumor Mill: I heard Josh has a new Williams F1 team mate for next season. Hopefully I will get mine back soon also. He looked like he could still handle that Ferrari pretty good last weekend.


----------



## The Commish (Oct 27, 2004)

*Tentative Summit F1 2005 points schedule*

January 11th and 18th
February 1st and 15th
March 1st and 15th
April 5th and 19th


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks Dale for the great effort this last weekend. I had alot of fun. I think that my L4 is finally coming around. It ran pretty well. I hope that we continue to have the turnout that we had. made for alot of fun. 

The next F1 series sounds like it will be alot of fun again. Are there any rule changes for the next series, like a battery rule. 

Also, I hope that my Mclaren teamate is able to make more of the races. If you need any help Chis get with me and I'll see what I can do.

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

edit ben why edit???


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

I see you


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

kgwomack said:


> Thanks Dale for the great effort this last weekend. I had alot of fun. I think that my L4 is finally coming around. It ran pretty well. I hope that we continue to have the turnout that we had. made for alot of fun.
> 
> The next F1 series sounds like it will be alot of fun again. Are there any rule changes for the next series, like a battery rule.
> 
> ...


Karl I have been working on the car and its close. My Mclaren ran just like the real ones never finished a race. I hope to change that this season.

Chris


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

Karl
Are you going tonight.

Chris


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

kgwomack said:


> The next F1 series sounds like it will be alot of fun again. Are there any rule changes for the next series, like a battery rule.
> Karl :thumbsup:


How about all F1 cars that have black and silver paintjobs must weigh 5 pounds? Seriously for rules, we need to have all batteries be in stick configuration. I saw a few holes in the carpet and I don't want F1 to be the cause.

Congratulations Karl, on the first season championship and your win in 12 stock on Sunday. 12 stock tonight?

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

How about it John, you coming down tonight with your TriniAssoLosi 12L4?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

tafog said:


> edit ben why edit???


I second that!!! I was waiting for the next turn in the Fort Wayne Soap Opera.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Xpressman said:


> I second that!!! I was waiting for the next turn in the Fort Wayne Soap Opera.


 Xpressman: havn't been any soap operas since your not around.

Dale and Seth: Thanks for a fun time. Nothing better than a whole weekend of racing. Great job!! Lets move oval to Wednesday night and race two days every weekend! Just kidding, my wallet wouldn't hold up to the amount of tires and bodies I would need for me and Cory. Great turnout, concession stand and great racing. For those of you that had never come on sundays, keep coming and let's have fun! I,m glad to help anyone and I now Lee and Phil are too. Thanks again Dale!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Fergie, Since Brian left, or since Dave left?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Since it's a new year it might be time to start a new thread.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Purging the bigger thread files Hank?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

A new thread for Summit R/C Raceway, the 2005 editon, has been started.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=100276


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Greg Anthony said:


> Fergie, Since Brian left, or since Dave left?


Greg, Yep!!!


----------

